# The misbegotten waif thread a/k/a The Fray



## Leif

Out-of-Character Discussions go here.

OOOPS!  Already had an OOC.  Please delete?


----------



## renau1g

Bad Leif!


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Bad Leif!




No treat for you, Leif!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Out-of-Character Discussions go here.
> 
> OOOPS!  Already had an OOC.  Please delete?




But I always though that file incrementation was a good thing.  If we delete you, ENWorld risks not having a back up version of you.


----------



## Shayuri

I nominate this for Best Thread EVAR.


----------



## Leif

Wow.  And here I thought, nay, HOPED, that this screw-up might go unnoticed.  Thanks a lot, folks, for pitching in and helping to turn a small error into a glaring, festering canker on ENWorld!   (Someone please lance this sucker before gangrene sets in?)

To Sharyuri:   ppppppppppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbttttttttttttt!

Wow, Relique, that's just great -- I'm SO proud to get an exp for this f***-up!   (Seriously, thanks for taking some of the 'sting' away.  ) Thanks to "Biscuit" too!


----------



## renau1g

Sorry Leif, You know we can't just leave it alone, it's that scab we can't stop picking.... oh dear... sorry...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> (Someone please lance this sucker before gangrene sets in?)
> 
> To Sharyuri:   ppppppppppppbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbttttttttttttt!




Ddid someone call for me? Now what limb is it that should be rotted off?


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Ddid someone call for me? Now what limb is it that should be rotted off?



Ryan's NECK!


----------



## renau1g

[MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - No...not my neck, I need that thing. What else would my boss wring when I eff up at work


----------



## Scott DeWar

and the gangrene is to be on your body, like mummy rot but worse.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] - No...not my neck, I need that thing. What else would my boss wring when I eff up at work



Simple solution, Ry, STOP EFFING UP!!


----------



## renau1g

Bwa-ha-ha I am now a Troll so your petty gangrene won't bother me


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Bwa-ha-ha I am now a Troll so your petty gangrene won't bother me



*Bowing and Scraping to Your Trollness*
"We're not worthy, we're not worthy!!"


----------



## Scott DeWar

then for you troll, I present with FIRE! mua hahahahahaha!


----------



## Walking Dad

We should tag this thread to all of our friends. I want it to get closed for reaching 1.000 posts!


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> We should tag this thread to all of our friends. I want it to get closed for reaching 1.000 posts!



HORRORS!  I'll abandon it long before then, I assure you.

Well, maybe not, it seems to have taken on a life of its own...


----------



## renau1g

That is 100% untrue Leif, you can't resist a nice car-crash thread like this one. You can't take your eyes off it 

[MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] - I'll make sure to wear asbestos underwear to protect the important stuff


----------



## Scott DeWar

I don't know Renalg, I think the world has enough of mini yous for it to deal with in the future already.


----------



## HolyMan

Hey all,

Is this are newest "NEW GUY" type thread?!? 

I'm sure everyone remebers last years little thread that got way out of hand. Can we do it again? Please?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Naw, this thread is for leif to have abject humuliation rubbed into him.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

This thread should get out of hand, I think it would be fun!

BTW hello all!


----------



## Leif

Ugh.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah let's start discussing either politics or religion, it'll get out of hand right quick.

Where's Rhun? I'd like to discuss the 14th amendment with him ... now that'll draw the mods attention faster than a hot chick drawing stares at Gencon.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I can talk politics! 

however I cannot do anything that will get me more than a "bad wizard, calm down"


----------



## renau1g

Hey Gandalf, where you at in MI? I was just there over the weekend up around Frankenmuth. Just curious.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

lower peninsula, west side of it, about a half-hour from Grand Rapids.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Yeah let's start discussing either politics or religion, it'll get out of hand right quick.
> 
> Where's Rhun? I'd like to discuss the 14th amendment with him ... now that'll draw the mods attention faster than a hot chick drawing stares at Gencon.




hot chick at gencon? never happen. Hot chicks know to stay away from from any rpg thing.

(lts see if i get a response to that from any on this sight)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Scott DeWar said:


> hot chick at gencon? never happen. Hot chicks know to stay away from from any rpg thing.
> 
> (lts see if i get a response to that from any on this sight)




you see Scott: part of his statement was because that would never happen.

my statement: hot chicks stay away from RPG EVENTS: yes
hot chicks stay away from RPGs: no

EDIT: just so it is VERY clear I am not a hot chick, nor a chick at all, just so that knowlege is out there. After re-reading scotts post I would clarify that.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> hot chick at gencon? never happen. Hot chicks know to stay away from from any rpg thing.
> 
> (lts see if i get a response to that from any on this sight)




As soon as Blizzard takes over GenCon and tries to morph it into BlizzCon East/Europe/Whatever OR ComicCon takes  it over then you will start seeing hot chicks.


----------



## Walking Dad

'Dress up like iconic characters' contests seem to draw females to cons. Just an observation...
We need some hot female iconic characters for Living Pathfinder, BTW.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Just wanted to pop in and let everyone know that this thread is adorable.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I think Leif abandoned ship...

Anyway, Pathfinder has some kinda hot iconic characters, I don't know about LPF, I would make one, but I suck at playing girls...


----------



## HolyMan

PAGE 3 HUZZAH!! 

Hot chicks only ever RPed with one, the rest mmmm.. not so good LOL

But that reminded me of this hot chick...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTXPjwipAAk]YouTube - D&D Experience - Liz Bauman of ENWorld[/ame]

HM


----------



## Leif

DistractingFlare said:


> Just wanted to pop in and let everyone know that this thread is adorable.



Thanks!  (I guess...) 


GandalfMithrandir said:


> I think Leif abandoned ship...



Haven't abandoned it yet, just mostly lurking now. 


renau1g said:


> Yeah let's start discussing either politics or religion, it'll get out of hand right quick.
> 
> Where's Rhun? I'd like to discuss the 14th amendment with him ... now that'll draw the mods attention faster than a hot chick drawing stares at Gencon.



14th Amendment?  I'll stay out of that discussion because having a lawyer involved would be kinda like me bringing an uzi to a water balloon fight.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> 14th Amendment?  I'll stay out of that discussion because having a lawyer involved would be kinda like me bringing an uzi to a water balloon fight.


----------



## renau1g

Leif said:


> 14th Amendment?  I'll stay out of that discussion because having a lawyer involved would be kinda like me bringing an uzi to a water balloon fight.




Are you a constitutional lawyer now


----------



## Leif

All lawyers are required to take at least 2 semesters of Con Law.

And I'm not in violation of the Constitution that I'm aware of, so I am Constitutional, if that's what you meant.


----------



## renau1g

Ok, so what are your thoughts on Roe v. Wade?

Oh my... that one's even worse than the last one


----------



## DistractingFlare

Wade would easily win in a fight, but Tyson could take them both at the same time.


----------



## Leif

DistractingFlare said:


> Wade would easily win in a fight, but Tyson could take them both at the same time.



I agree, but Roe is better with songs in the round.  "Roe, Roe, Roe your boat..."


----------



## Relique du Madde

Tyson has better chicken and chicken can kill you. CANON.


----------



## DistractingFlare

A cannon could take out all three of them, provided they lined up properly...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Wade is good if you have to walk through water.


----------



## Blackrat

This thread is now part of the Rodent Empire! Resistance is futile. Lay down your cheese and surrender.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> This thread is now part of the Rodent Empire! Resistance is futile. Lay down your cheese and surrender.




When did Disney buy out EnWorld?


----------



## Leif

Blackrat said:


> This thread is now part of the Rodent Empire! Resistance is futile. Lay down your cheese and surrender.



Wow, been awhile, BR.  I wasn't even sure if you were still running loose.  Got to re-set those pesky traps I guess!


----------



## Blackrat

I survived the Tomb of Horrors. Your traps are piece of (cheese)cake


----------



## renau1g

Do you prefer Gouda or Provolone? You ain't taking my Swiss....


----------



## Blackrat

Your Swiss was the first to fall, followed by Stilton and Limburger. Your cheese are no match for my army of darkness!


----------



## DistractingFlare

I sure do like provolone. I'm going to have to stay neutral about the swiss, though.


----------



## HolyMan

And page four I'm going to dig up that new guy thread and see where it left off. I still say we should have a players lounge sticky for "fun talk".

btw played with a guy so cheesey that we nicked named him "Gouda"

EDIT:
new guy thread facts -
started by skeldesblade (total posts 5)
36 pages
524 posts
last post by Scott DeWar Oct 22, 2009

HM


----------



## Piratecat

I'd normally delete this thread, but it's kinda awesome.

Leif, still want it gone?


----------



## HolyMan

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! LOL  

oh well nothing last forever.

Can we ever get a sticky a sort of "Player's Lounge" for out of the way fun, when posting is slow?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I'll post a Noooo as well *sniff*

HM you have a good idea there.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Noooo!

But seriously, a fun chat thread would be nice to have. I'd frequent the hell out of that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

my vote is no as well, provided it counts.

also, should black rat be afraid of ghost cat? if so, then my sharp chedder is safe.


----------



## renau1g

Hmmmm I fear that even the omnipotent Black Rat falls before the Pirate Cat I mean c'mon he even has a hook!


----------



## Leif

Piratecat said:


> I'd normally delete this thread, but it's kinda awesome.
> 
> Leif, still want it gone?



Welllllll, I _would_ say yes with no hesitation, but the rest of the gang seems to be enjoying themselves (at my expense, no doubt), so I guess they might as well be allowed to continue?  (As long as we're not in violation of some FORUM regulation or something?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!! LOL
> 
> oh well nothing last forever.
> 
> Can we ever get a sticky a sort of "Player's Lounge" for out of the way fun, when posting is slow?
> 
> HM



The only problem is that such a thread would have to close at 1000 posts.  Also, there already is an off-topic conversation thread in off-topic (aka the HIVE/HIVEMIND).

So technically, from my understanding, without this thread being shunted off to off-topic land, it would have to be on-topic for Talking the talk, so the players lounge would some how have to deal with the ongoing pbp games, the living worlds, making fun of Lief for double posting his ooc thread, or anything that falls into those categories.  IE a meta-ooc thread


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> The only problem is that such a thread would have to close at 1000 posts. Also, there already is an off-topic conversation thread in off-topic.
> 
> So technically, from my understanding, without this thread being shunted off to off-topic land, it would have to be on-topic for Talking the talk, so...




The problem is the gang here in Talking the Talk isn't off-topic.

Now if you made a Way Off-Topic, or Off, Off-Topic thread then that would be where we would fit in to post. LOL 

HM

EDIT: page 5 and still going strong, yes blackrat is in trouble unless he has ghost touch claws (vs. ghostcat) an can fly like Peter Pan (vs Piratecat and his "Hook")


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holyman you didn't catch my edit.  



			
				me said:
			
		

> So technically, from my understanding, without this thread being shunted off to off-topic land, it would have to be on-topic for Talking the talk, so the players lounge would some how have to deal with the ongoing pbp games, the living worlds, making fun of Lief for double posting his ooc thread, or anything that falls into those categories. IE a *meta-ooc thread*



emphasis me..

Wait, can I do that?!?!?


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> Holyman you didn't catch my edit.
> 
> 
> emphasis me..
> 
> Wait, can I do that?!?!?




My quote caught a little of it LOL.

 And if Leif can double post a new thread then you can quote yourself np.


----------



## renau1g

Hmmmm it does seem like the Hive has finally escaped their Off-Topic prisoner constructed by those nefarious mods, with Morrus away the time was ripe for their plan. Now even Piratecat was forced to consider staying his hand and all of Enworld trembled....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Awesome, 'casue I always thought that citing yourself as a source seem kind of wonky and self serving. 


On a side note, I always find myself wondering how easy (or difficult) it would be to do a pbp of a home brew... Specially if you use M&M for something that isn't super heroes related.


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> Hmmmm it does seem like the Hive has finally escaped their Off-Topic prisoner constructed by those nefarious mods, with Morrus away the time was ripe for their plan. Now even Piratecat was forced to consider staying his hand and all of Enworld trembled....




SSSSSShhhh..... 


Naa, Hive like threads always appear on the different forums every few months often as a result of thread necromancy, posting errors, and tom foolery.


----------



## Leif

Tom who?? I think I might have dated his sister briefly....


----------



## HolyMan

you dated Shirely Foolery?!? 

Because that surely is foolery. As is all of this.  

HM


----------



## Leif

Stop calling her Shirley (he said tipping his hat to Leslie Nielsen).  It was his 'special' sister Gertrude.


----------



## HolyMan

Umm... Leif hate to break it to you Tom Foolery only has one sister and an older brother name Gerdie.

I think you... oh 'special'  I gotcha.

HM


----------



## Leif

Not funny, HM!  I don't want to play this dumb game anymore.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> Not funny, HM!  I don't want to play this dumb game anymore.




And yet, you keep coming back. I wonder why...


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Not funny, HM! I don't want to play this dumb game anymore.




OK OK next mindless, useless, very off topic topic please. 

HM


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> my vote is no as well, provided it counts.
> 
> also, should black rat be afraid of ghost cat? if so, then my sharp chedder is safe.



Ghos cat? No, those are not frightening.


renau1g said:


> Hmmmm I fear that even the omnipotent Black Rat falls before the Pirate Cat I mean c'mon he even has a hook!



But I don't stand against our piratey overlords...

Anyway, All your Cheddar are belong to us!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> SSSSSShhhh.....
> 
> 
> Naa, Hive like threads always appear on the different forums every few months often as a result of thread necromancy, posting errors, and tom foolery.




sorry, nothing to see here, no tom foolery to be seen. move along, please.



Leif said:


> Not funny, HM!  I don't want to play this dumb game anymore.






Dragonwriter said:


> And yet, you keep coming back. I wonder why...




he is a glutton for punishment. In more ways then one.



Blackrat said:


> Ghost cat? No, those are not frightening.
> 
> But I don't stand against our piratey overlords...
> 
> Anyway, All your Cheddar are belong to us!





NOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! may it mold in your grimy claws!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> he is a glutton for punishment. In more ways then one.




I have proof of this, I seen the photos.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> I have proof of this, I seen the photos.



Shhhhh!  Wasn't that bribe I paid you enough?


----------



## Shayuri

*tips hat*

Can I interest any of y'all in some propane, or propane accessories?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Does the propane-powered dragon statue/construct count as an accessory? I can think of _lots_ to do with something like that...


----------



## Shayuri

*puts foot up on the tank and rests arm on knee*

Wellsir, I'll tellya what. That propane dragon's gonna burn a damnsight longer, and hotter, than your competing electric model. Not to mention that propane burns cleaner than the coal that they use to generate electricty in these parts, so it's better for the environment too.

How many can I sign you up for?


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Rolls eyes* You mean you don't want to sell them a liquid hydrogen fuled unit?


----------



## renau1g

Hmmmm....as an evil DM I _do_ have a need for cheap fire-breathing constructs, especially as those damn adventuring types keep poking their noses where they shouldn't. 

You give a volume discount? I've got at least five sites that I've currently got on the go I could use these for.


----------



## Dragonwriter

You ask for a volume discount when ordering five? Please, renau1g, let's try to dream a bit bigger. I can already see them as hugely multi-functional, not just an adventurer-deterrent.

I mean, siege engine, anti-infantry, conversation-starter, gigantic mobile barbecue... The list goes on and on.

However, I'm a little strapped for cash... Can we go with a down payment for now? And after I've taken several major cities for ransom, I'll pay the rest off.

And then, Pinky... We shall rule the world!

*cough* *cough* ...Erm, sorry about that. Got a little carried away, there...


----------



## renau1g

No,no, you got it all wrong, I've got 5 places that need guarding, but I'm sure I can surely squeeze more than 1 in each place. Especially if they're customizable... *evil laugh*


----------



## HolyMan

"Gosh, Brain why would we want to do that? ZONK!!"

Huh sorry,  where am I??  

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

Ah, multiple pieces in a few places...

Well, if not dream bigger, be a bit more proactive.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go find a mage capable of animating them.


----------



## Relique du Madde

A mage?!?!?  Why not pget you several tinker gnomes to build you a steam powered walking construct, then murder and raise them as the construct's undead team of pilots?   We could call it, _Voltron Force Gno_!


----------



## Leif

Youse guys are just silly!  No self-respecting Gnome wants to be buddies with a dragon, even a mechanical, magically animated one!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Youse guys are just silly!  No self-respecting Gnome wants to be buddies with a dragon, even a mechanical, magically animated one!




That's why you have to kill them and turn them into undead.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> That's why you have to kill them and turn them into undead.



Hey!  No talk of killing Gnomes in THIS tread, Jack!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Since you said "no talking," how about this?

*singing* "Kill da gno-ome, kill da gno-ome!"

To the tune of this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yxiv3CBMS4M]KILL THE WABBIT!!! Er... Gnome... Whatever.[/ame]


----------



## renau1g

Here's how we deal with gnomes

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KqjOGdOMtA&feature=related]YouTube - Demogorgon and the Gnome[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

*Or this classic...* 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UqFPujRZWo]YouTube - D&D 4th Edition: Tiefling & the Gnome[/ame]

*HM*


----------



## Dragonwriter

But... but... mine has music. And it's a total loophole on Leif's statement, while yours is just carrying out the action Leif said we cannot talk about. Well, tried to demand we not talk about it...

But seriously, how can you expect anyone to listen to your demands when you're a self-proclaimed gnome? Really imposing figure there at 3'/3'6".

Hmm.... Now I'm getting an idea to write a musical all about Gnomish Genocide... Oh, dear...

This is why I always try to have lots of distractions going on around me...


----------



## renau1g

Hmmmm Gnomish Genocide? You should talk to [MENTION=60965]Iron Sky[/MENTION] I believe he has that in his homebrew world


----------



## Leif

Interestingly, HM, I'm playing a Tiefling Avenger in renau1g's L4W game, so I guess I'm a Tiefling Gnome now!  Watch it DW, you're on my list!


----------



## Dragonwriter

As a matter of fact, I just read through his SH over the last few days. However, I'm talking more like "Springtime for Hitler."

Ugh, the places my mind will wander...

*looks around*

Hey, get back here! Bad mind!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Interestingly, HM, I'm playing a Tiefling Avenger in renau1g's L4W game, so I guess I'm a Tiefling Gnome now!




Wait wouldn't that make you a fiendish gnome? And Tieflings are half demon/half human what would a half demon/half gnome look like. 

Aww.. those are such cute little horns. 

EDIT: Hey I want a guess on that cartoon gnomes INT & WIS from everyone (I say 8 & 6) Do 4e gnomes get a minus to INT and WIS??? Sure looks like it.

HM


----------



## Leif

Like all Gnomes, I just LUV me some springtime!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> Watch it DW, you're on my list!




List? I'm amazed you can reach a the shelves of paper at any office supply store. 

Besides, I like being on "enemy lists" and similar things. Makes me feel like I've accomplished something.


----------



## HolyMan

Meaningless Post #100 goes to DW!! 

Wooo- hoo does that mean this post will be on page 8??

edit: DARN  guess not

HM


----------



## renau1g

Soon enough young Padawan...


----------



## Iron Sky

renau1g said:


> Hmmmm Gnomish Genocide? You should talk to @Iron Sky I believe he has that in his homebrew world




I had it in my Story Hour's homebrew world.  In my 4th edition homebrew game, I upped the ante to genocide of all non-humans.  In my next game, everything is going to be dead except the players (actually, that sounds like an interesting mini-campaign concept).


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> List? I'm amazed you can reach a the shelves of paper at any office supply store.



...I got a boost from yon buxom blonde.


----------



## Leif

Iron Sky said:


> I had it* in my Story Hour's homebrew world.  In my 4th edition homebrew game, I upped the ante to genocide of all non-humans.  In my next game, everything is going to be dead except the players (actually, that sounds like an interesting mini-campaign concept).
> 
> *Gnome Genocide



You, you, you.....GNOME KILLER!


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> Here's how we deal with gnomes




That's no gnome.  That's an ugly halfling.*





* You say it's a 4E Gnome? What's 4e?


----------



## Blackrat

Hmm... Did I mention, I came to the conclusion that 14th century swedes must have been gnomes. I visited a castle they built here during those times and damn everything was tiny...


----------



## Scott DeWar

I can't believe you guys squeezed this to page 8 from page 6 while I was gone to work.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Wow! I was...but then I...wow.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> * You say it's a 4E Gnome? What's 4e?




Well despite diaglo's opinion, it's the one true edition of D&D, all others are badwrongfun, and if you disagree with me you hate freedom and democracy. Oh, and puppies, you also hate puppies.


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Well despite diaglo's opinion, it's the one true edition of D&D, all others are badwrongfun, and if you disagree with me you hate freedom and democracy. Oh, and puppies, you also hate puppies.




I'm okay with that. I've been accused of much worse.


----------



## hafrogman

renau1g said:


> Well despite diaglo's opinion, it's the one true edition of D&D, all others are badwrongfun, and if you disagree with me you hate freedom and democracy. Oh, and puppies, you also hate puppies.



I like 4e.
But I hate puppies.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Scott DeWar

renau1g said:


> Well despite diaglo's opinion, it's the one true edition of D&D, all others are badwrongfun, and if you disagree with me you hate freedom and democracy. Oh, and puppies, you also hate puppies.






Dragonwriter said:


> I'm okay with that. I've been accused of much worse.





ditto what DW said! The perring cat in my lap agrees.


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> Well despite diaglo's opinion, it's the one true edition of D&D, all others are badwrongfun, and if you disagree with me you hate freedom and democracy. Oh, and puppies, you also hate puppies.



I agree with you about the BadWrongFun.   I like bad wrong fun, hence my love of Mutants and Masterminds.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Well despite diaglo's opinion, it [4E] is the one true edition of D&D, all others are badwrongfun, and if you disagree with me you hate freedom and democracy. Oh, and puppies, you also hate puppies.



Puppies are like renau1g: they may be cute and cuddly, but D*** they smell funny!

(Plus, you're just WRONG -- 3.5/Pathfinder is the ONE TRUE D&D.  Although 4E does have its moments, and isn't half bad for a d***ed fake-a** game.)

Scotley, I summon thee!


----------



## renau1g

Now that's more like it Leif, ok let's get the edition wars going  

We need to summon [MENTION=2885]diaglo[/MENTION] to get his impression of what edition is the one true D&D ...


----------



## Leif

Speaking of Summonings and Invocations, I need some allies, too!  

Ohmmm, Rhun, Scotley, Scott DeWar, I summon your esteemed presences anon!


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Well despite diaglo's opinion, it's the one true edition of D&D, all others are badwrongfun, and if you disagree with me you hate freedom and democracy. Oh, and puppies, you also hate puppies.




Actually, since 4E tries to make everyone the same, isn't it more like communism? So, therefore, if someone disagrees about 4E being the one true edition, that person stands for freedom and individuality and democracy. The puppies remain the same, though. 

(note: this is all said in jest, not edition wars or actual politics.)

And FWIW, I support the 3.5 side. Whether that is a good thing or not remains to be seen. 

Hey Leif, that means my edition-oriented jokes won't be at your expense!
mostly...


----------



## renau1g

Communism you say? Well.... from what I hear from a lot of people south of the border, us Canucks are pretty communistic what with our socialized medical system and such. So I suppose *that's* why I like 4e.  

(note: this whole thread is in jest, please any mods don't take these posts as _actually_ thread warring )


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Hey Leif, that means my edition-oriented jokes won't be at your expense!
> mostly...



Yeah, whatEVER, DW! 

And about the edition warring:  What Dragonwriter and myself say is unquestionably in total jest.  Mr. Canuckskin renau1g, however, means every disparaging remark that he types, and should be instantly subject to the Great BanHammer! 


kidding, Ryan.   Mostly 

This whole thread is utter nonsense.  No one means anything they post here, thank goodness.


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> I can't believe you guys squeezed this to page 8 from page 6 while I was gone to work.




I have been at work for 12 hours today and am so tired I'm glad everything is one the same page.

And to renau1g said about no thread wars I say nay...

*THREAD WARS!!!* 

j/k


HM

*EDIT: *Well looks like it is the top of the Ninth and the score is 0-0


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> *EDIT: *Well looks like it is the top of the Ninth and the score is 0-0



All I can say to that is:

Heyyyy, badda, badda..... SWING!


----------



## DistractingFlare

I heard the word communism, so I came a'runnin'. See, I'm from Texas, the best state in God's Great Union (the South. Of the United States of AMERICA.), and we don't put up with any of that gawd-damned communism or liberalism or THIRD AND A HALF EDITION!

No sirree, this is America. Land of the free. Home of the brave.

YOU CAN HAVE MY FOURTH EDITION WHEN YOU PRY IT FROM MY COLD, DEAD, AMERICAN HANDS.

[sblock=P.S.]These colors don't run.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

My question is why was there never a 4.5 D&D??? From my limited experience it could use a few twiks here and there.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

DistractingFlare said:


> I heard the word communism
> <snip>
> YOU CAN HAVE MY FOURTH EDITION WHEN YOU PRY IT FROM MY COLD, DEAD, AMERICAN HANDS.




Lo, Texas has fallen far. 

By the way, prying things from cold, dead hands is what the game has been about since the beginning, American hands or not. So, I really don't think anyone here has a problem with that. 

Actually, nevermind that. I don't want your 4E. And you smell! 



HolyMan said:


> My question is why was there never a 4.5 D&D??? From my limited experience it could use a few twiks here and there.
> 
> HM




There is. It's called Essentials. 

In other news... Um... Well...

I don't think there's any other news... Oh, wait! California's burning! Again... Every time we turn around, another giant, raging inferno coming to devour our homes. Almost like there's a Gate to the Elemental Plane of Fire somewhere around here...

Oh... right... Um, where did I put that thing? 'Twould explain a lot...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dragonwriter said:


> I don't think there's any other news... Oh, wait! California's burning! Again... Every time we turn around, another giant, raging inferno coming to devour our homes. Almost like there's a Gate to the Elemental Plane of Fire somewhere around here...




I didn't start the fire!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Woohoo! A scapegoat!

Ah, there's the foul villain responsible! 

*points finger at Relique du Madde*

Not that finger!

*points _index_ finger at Relique du Madde*

Better...

*fights with hand as it attempts to choke owner*

Bad hand, bad!

[sblock=In other words]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59YKlP--PhU]Bad Hand![/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Had a flash of Army of Darkness going through my head as you fought with your own hand.

I is very tired and still need to post in WotBS,  , I'll get it done.

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

DistractingFlare said:


> I heard the word communism, so I came a'runnin'. See, I'm from Texas, the best state in God's Great Union (the South. Of the United States of AMERICA.), and we don't put up with any of that gawd-damned communism or liberalism or THIRD AND A HALF EDITION!
> 
> No sirree, this is America. Land of the free. Home of the brave.
> 
> YOU CAN HAVE MY FOURTH EDITION WHEN YOU PRY IT FROM MY COLD, DEAD, AMERICAN HANDS.
> 
> [sblock=P.S.]These colors don't run.[/sblock]






Dragonwriter said:


> Lo, Texas has fallen far.
> 
> I don't want your 4E. And you smell!
> 
> In other news... Um... Well...
> 
> I don't think there's any other news... Oh, wait! California's burning! Again... Every time we turn around, another giant, raging inferno coming to devour our homes. Almost like there's a Gate to the Elemental Plane of Fire somewhere around here...
> 
> Oh... right... Um, where did I put that thing? 'Twould explain a lot...




So, it sounds like there is a commie in Texas! and DW is right, you smell like a wet puppie who plays 4.x ed ( and like every one else: Just kidding! ) 

and commrad Renalg Chanukavich, I say: Pfffffffft!


----------



## Walking Dad

HolyMan said:


> My question is why was there never a 4.5 D&D??? From my limited experience it could use a few twiks here and there.
> 
> HM




There is (or will be), it is called D%D essentials + the new rules encyclopedia. 

Back to off-topic:

I will post this here, because nearly everyone seems to be in this thread:



> *
> Walking Dad absence*     My family will visit my father-in-law this weekend. I will be back to posting at Sunday evening.




And thanks to [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] for this great thread!


----------



## renau1g

I believe you're qwrong about 4.5e my friends, Morrus told me so:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/281177-d-d-essentials.html


----------



## Rhun

Wow, this thread really exploded. I guess that is what happens whenever Leif makes a mistake...it ends up much much bigger than it began.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Puppies are like renau1g: they may be cute and cuddly, but D*** they smell funny!
> 
> (Plus, you're just WRONG -- 3.5/Pathfinder is the ONE TRUE D&D.  Although 4E does have its moments, and isn't half bad for a d***ed fake-a** game.)
> 
> Scotley, I summon thee!




Cough Cough, where'd all this smoke come from and why am I standing in this magic circle? 

Yes, 4e is like the 9 rings for mortal men. Pathfinder is the one ring to rule them all!

Be careful not to anger Leif, I've seen him preparing to ride into battle!


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Communism you say? Well.... from what I hear from a lot of people south of the border, us Canucks are pretty communistic what with our socialized medical system and such. So I suppose *that's* why I like 4e.
> 
> (note: this whole thread is in jest, please any mods don't take these posts as _actually_ thread warring )




Hey, did any body else notice that the new 4e Essentials stuff comes in a _Red_ Box?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I think the Gnome needs to have a lance like Don Quixote!

but at least the dragon in this case is 4.x instead of a windmill!


----------



## Rhun

I haven't tried 4E at all. I already have too many damn books on my shelves with AD&D, 2E, 3 & 3.5E, and all the other game systems I've picked up over the years. Pathfinder is where its at though. Yeah, Pathfinder.


----------



## Scott DeWar

WD has a good idea there:

I am moving this weekend and will be back around sept first or so


----------



## HolyMan

See you after the weekend WD have fun.

I think we need a "absent for the moment" thread as I hardly check the TtT page for such things anymore. Shoot woke up and have 17 threads to look in on.

btw: Pathfinder _is _where it's at and the living world is coming along nicely.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Bwa-haha...PF living world   You don't even have a sub-forum. Even the mods recognize the greatness that is 4e, we have not one but *TWO* sub-forums for our 4e Living Worlds! 

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] - Yeah the whole Red Box retro thing is going strong right now for WotC, hoping to bring back some lapsed players. It's an interesting policy.


----------



## renau1g

Oh, here's some pictures of the Red Box


http://www.gmoracle.com/?p=286


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> Bwa-haha...PF living world  You don't even have a sub-forum. Even the mods recognize the greatness that is 4e, we have not one but *TWO* sub-forums for our 4e Living Worlds!




You were lucky there, as Morrus said that was a special case. He wants less forums not more. 

So did he mean it was for all the "special" (in the head) people? LOL 

HM


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Red Box




Isn't that the place I rent DVDs down on the street corner?


----------



## ethandrew

Rhun said:


> Isn't that the place I rent DVDs down on the street corner?




Not quite.


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> Bwa-haha...PF living world   You don't even have a sub-forum. Even the mods recognize the greatness that is 4e, we have not one but *TWO* sub-forums for our 4e Living Worlds!



Notice that the Eberron LW doesn't mention the system. So it's possible that you CAN make a  PF LW tat uses the Eberron setting and place it there (thought it might not be entirely kosher since it's assumed that Eberron LW would used 3.5/4e rules).  



> Yeah the whole Red Box retro thing is going strong right now for WotC, hoping to bring back some lapsed players. It's an interesting policy.




(Troll) Baiting and switching?  I can almost imagine some greybeard buying that Red Box thinking his One True Edition (tm) has been reprinted only to go Ragethread when he opens the box and all his dreams are shattered.


----------



## Rhun

ethandrew said:


> Not quite.




Well played, sir. Well played.


----------



## ethandrew

Rhun said:


> Well played, sir. Well played.




Thank you, thank you!

So I have a somewhat relevant question. I'm new to 4E (it's my face2face). I'm a 2nd Level Human Warlock, just about to go to 3rd and was offered the chance to change characters. I like the class (fey pact), but human seems less than ideal, since my feats are take 'em or leave 'em and I never use my third at-will. Would it be prudent to switch to Tiefling or something else?


----------



## DistractingFlare

Tieflings are totally cool. I'm a big fan of Eladrin, myself.


----------



## Herobizkit

Halflings make startlingly good Warlocks, imo, both in flavor and effect.

You could always just ask your DM to retcon your race if you hate it so much.  But few DM's are nice like me.


----------



## DistractingFlare

I'm a nice DM.

Unless you provoke my wrath.


----------



## Leif

Provoke your wrath?  By doing what, killing your "favorite" monsters?


----------



## Herobizkit

I have wrath, but I'm also a big softie.  I play directly to the player's interests rather than make a world and let the player decide what to do with it.


----------



## HolyMan

page 11 and the beat goes on LOL

btw HolyMan is a benevolent DM (although my group that faced a 4 headed hydra at lvl3  would say otherwise.)

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

What's with this topic-based discussion and so much niceness? Oh, I'm a nice DM, I'm generous, I give players things when they're good...

What happened to our Edition War?

BACK TO THE HIJINKS AND SHENANIGANS, I SAY! GET A MOVE ON!!! 

What we need is a mascot for this thread... I nominate Leif. No one takes him seriously anyway.  Besides, he started it.


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, I agree DW, so getting back to it, 3e sucks. Fighters get stuck doing the same stuff at level 20 that they did at level 1, I mean c'mon you can only say "I move up and hit it" so many times before it gets boring.

Oh, and don't get me started on either the Epic rules for 3e or the lack of them for PF..... Pfftt! In PbP time, maybe once we all reach the old folks home (or maybe just Leif ) we could get there.


----------



## Leif

Why is Richard Branson holding up a statue of me?  (I'm honored, anway.)


----------



## renau1g

I think the more important question is why aren't more billionaires holding up statues of you?


----------



## Shayuri

Argh! Richard Branson is clearly an EVIL billionaire, bent on world domination with his unvincible army of ICBG's!!

That's Intercontinental Ballistic Gnomes, by the way. The gnome is launched into low orbit, then drops on its target vertically. Its warhead (the red part) detonates in an airburst at about 100 feet up...saturating the area in gnome-fallout an hard gnome radiation.

It is said that one's shadows are burned into the walls behind them...with conical caps.

*sheds a tear of horror*


----------



## Rhun

Herobizkit said:


> Halflings make startlingly good Warlocks, imo, both in flavor and effect.




Of course they do. Their foes are overcome with fits of laughing, which then allows the halfling to smite them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

That gnome he is holding is a pathfinder gnome that has special elemental specialist powers.

and as for what fighter can do in 3.75 (pathfinder ) hte things change a bit. MOre feats! armor specialization!! weapon specialization!!! MORE FEATS!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> That gnome he is holding is a pathfinder gnome that has special elemental specialist powers.
> 
> and as for what fighter can do in 3.75 (pathfinder ) hte things change a bit. MOre feats! armor specialization!! weapon specialization!!! MORE FEATS!!!




So does that mean he can "Run up to badguy and do a jig" now?


----------



## renau1g

Only if he takes Skill Focus (Perform) now


----------



## Rhun

Or the enemy is a wizard and hits the fighter with an Irresistible Dance spell!


----------



## renau1g

And to demonstrate what that would look like:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg]YouTube - Evolution of Dance - By Judson Laipply[/ame]


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> And to demonstrate what that would look like:



Ehh, he's not bad I guess, but he has no GNOME MOVES!


----------



## HolyMan

Wait are we really have a character build debate between 3e and 4e?? 

I mean really 3e wins as you can have some many variants of a fighter it is astounding while in 4e you get the same carbon copy fighters everytime,(taking the best powers) even if they take a "different power" it is still "I move up and swing." 

My experience is limited I admit but I have not seen where the "extra" a power gives you is used even half the time. 

Eample: *Pin the Foe *

Probably takin because of it's 3[W] damage but never truly used to pin anyone because a) double team never happens or b) the target doesn't want to shift anyway.

Don't want to offend I just see more in 3e for building a character. I mean I can build a swashbukler, northland savage, or even a dirty streetfighter type so much easier in 3e.

OFF RANT: If you have such a rich friend Leif can I bum a couple bucks??

HM


----------



## Leif

I don't see why you couldn't do all the same things in 4E that you can in 3.5E, but, like you, I haven't actually seen anybody do it yet.

My "friend's" money is his own.  (And  MINE, of course! )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> I don't see why you couldn't do all the same things in 4E that you can in 3.5E, but, like you, I haven't actually seen anybody do it yet.
> 
> My "friend's" money is his own.  (And  MINE, of course! )




Sorry, but in all my experience in looking at 4e and having my eyes gloss over, I haven't seen there be any hints at having the ability to make a fighter that is so utterly useless in combat* that your group/DM does a collective facepalm when they look over your character sheet.



*While using their full capabilities that is.


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry, but in all my experience in looking at 4e and having my eyes gloss over, I haven't seen there be any hints at having the ability to make a fighter that is so utterly useless in combat* that your group/DM does a collective facepalm when they look over your character sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> *While using their full capabilities that is.




I'm sorry Relique du Madde I don't get your meaning. I'm sure it's my lack of sleep, but a fighter is NEVER utterly useless in combat LOL 

I was saying that the style/build (maybe not the right words?), is so much easier to do with 3e. I like that I can take a class and by choosing different feats/skills/weapons, I get a total different warrior even if he has the same stats as the one next to him.

4e does have some things I like and have HR into a few games, but as a system in itself I think it is missing in character development (which is what RPing is about, at least for me).

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Double Posting that's another way to get this thread to tumble out of control LOL

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> I'm sorry Relique du Madde I don't get your meaning. I'm sure it's my lack of sleep, but a fighter is NEVER utterly useless in combat LOL
> 
> I was saying that the style/build (maybe not the right words?), is so much easier to do with 3e.




They can be when you intentionally build them to suck for "rp" reasons.  

For instance, I once saw a pacifist fighter who used a SAP out of all weapons since he refused to kill while spending most of his fighter feats to by certain craptastic exotic weapons (bola and net anyone?) because "weapon proficiencies should count as combat feats."

Now, I know what you're saying, he's a fighter he could still be a meat shield.  However, he would refuse to fight and chided the group for getting involved in combat vs "EVIL cannon fodder race X, Y ,and Z"


----------



## HolyMan

hmmm... So your saying he followed the "Way of the Leif" like from the Wheel of Time series?? 

And this fighter was 3e right no way you can build a pacifist in 4e, trust me I tired...

 Norian Brightsoul 

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> Sorry, but in all my experience in looking at 4e and having my eyes gloss over, I haven't seen there be any hints at having the ability to make a fighter that is so utterly useless in combat* that your group/DM does a collective facepalm when they look over your character sheet.
> 
> 
> 
> *While using their full capabilities that is.




Yes you can. Use this ability spread (22 pb):

Str: 8
Con: 10
Dex: 13
Int: 18
Wis: 10
Cha: 13

Wear a chainmail, a heavy shield and a mace. (he will be encumbered by heavy load)
Take powers that require either 1 hand free or a two handed weapon.



HolyMan said:


> hmmm... So your saying he followed the "Way of the Leif" like from the Wheel of Time series??
> 
> And this fighter was 3e right no way you can build a pacifist in 4e, trust me I tired...
> 
> Norian Brightsoul
> 
> HM




How do you build a pacifist in 3,5? A caster that buffs and heals the others so they can slay more? An enchanter who violates the mind of his enemies?

Pacifism is about the ability to fight, but to choose not to do it. You can as easily refuse each round to attack in 4e an in 3.5. But 4e has a skill challenge system so you can play/roll out the talk during the combat.


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> Don't want to offend I just see more in 3e for building a character. I mean I can build a swashbukler, northland savage, or even a dirty streetfighter type so much easier in 3e.
> 
> HM




And yet no matter what build you go with its I walk up and hit him.

The grappler fighter in Martial Power 2 has one hand free so he can make lots of grab and pin attacks. Really neat concept and as he levels up there are powers to grab two foes at once. 

Northland Savage is easily replicated by grabbing one of the two-handed weapons and focusing on the attacks like Brash Strike or Wicked Strike

Swashbuckler may be harder to recreate, Rogue would be a better fit, but there's nothing stopping you from grabbing a rapier, going for a higher dex and light armor. There's powers like Shield Feint that could be re-flavored to something more swashbuckler-y.


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> no way you can build a pacifist in 4e, trust me I tired...
> 
> HM




[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION] & I would likely disagree with you:

LEBC:River (Velmont) - ENWorld Living Eberron Wiki

River's a pacifist but he's been an amazing character and a pain in my butt (which is definitely a good thing for the group).


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> They can be when you intentionally build them to suck for "rp" reasons.
> 
> For instance, I once saw a pacifist fighter who used a SAP out of all weapons since he refused to kill while spending most of his fighter feats to by certain craptastic exotic weapons (bola and net anyone?) because "weapon proficiencies should count as combat feats."
> 
> Now, I know what you're saying, he's a fighter he could still be a meat shield.  However, he would refuse to fight and chided the group for getting involved in combat vs "EVIL cannon fodder race X, Y ,and Z"




That was a problem with the player, not the class. You can be abusive of any class in any system if you try hard enough. Or as the axiom states: nothing is ever fool proof, for as soon as it is made, one will come along and prove you wrong.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> nothing is ever fool proof, for as soon as it is made, one will come along and prove you wrong.



And DeWar is a prime example of this! 

(That's why we luv him, I guess.)


----------



## DistractingFlare

I prefer 4e, personally. I feel that it's more properly balanced and much (read: much much much) easier to teach new players. Of course, your opinions may vary, and I utterly respect that. 3e is indeed a wonderful edition, but not my cup of tea.

Oh. We're supposed to be angry?

THIRD EDITION SUCKS. I HATE IT. EVERYTHING RELATED TO IT IS HORRIBLE. ANYTHING THAT EVEN REMOTELY REMINDS ME OF IT SHOULD BE BURNED.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know, as strange as it sounds, it's sort of weird how I haven't seen any real edition warring between Mutanrs and Masterminds 2e and 3e/DCA.  But then again, I seen plenty of OMFG! IMPERIOUS TOUGHNESS BEEN NERFED TO HELL!!!! and WTF!? KNOCK BACK'S A COMPLICATION!?!? I WANT TO PUNCH THE BADGUY AND HAVE HIM FLY A MILE!! comments.


----------



## HolyMan

DistractingFlare said:


> I prefer 4e, personally. I feel that it's more properly balanced and much (read: much much much) easier to teach new players. Of course, your opinions may vary, and I utterly respect that. 3e is indeed a wonderful edition, but not my cup of tea.
> 
> Oh. We're supposed to be angry?
> 
> THIRD EDITION SUCKS. I HATE IT. EVERYTHING RELATED TO IT IS HORRIBLE. ANYTHING THAT EVEN REMOTELY REMINDS ME OF IT SHOULD BE BURNED.




LOL HEY QUIT YELLING AT US!!  

I think they did gear 4e towards the younger crowd and you know kids these days hard to teach them anything that doesn't have buttons attached to it. LOL

HM


----------



## ethandrew

My opinion, which I typically charge for so consider yourselves lucky, is that there are areas where each edition shines where the other doesn't, and determining which edition you prefer is based on where your joy gaming derives from. While I enjoy tactical aspects of combat, an area where 4e excels at, my true pleasure comes from the PC and the myriad of customizations a character can undergo, which is why I prefer 3.5.

And for the anger aspect, I'll kick a couple kittens and puppies tonight, that should suffice.


----------



## HolyMan

uh oh back to those poor puppies, 

Oh and I forgot to say I base all pacifist after "Hawkeye" - Alan Alda's character in M*A*S*H,  he would knowing fix somebody that would be going back to combat to fight, but his actions of saving them outwieghed that a million to one. He didn't like it but he did it.

And a fighter should never be a pacifist I mean you are supposse to "fight" for crying outloud. Better to be a cleric or rogue. Though sneak attack makes that complicated - can sneak attack be non-lethal?? 

EDIT: The dreaded 13th page, (hmm I like that I feel an adventure ideal coming on.)

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> uh oh back to those poor puppies,
> 
> Oh and I forgot to say I base all pacifist after "Hawkeye" - Alan Alda's character in M*A*S*H,



I think Hawkeye would frown at being part of a combat unit.  Then when your wizard starts firing off spells, he would duck for cover write his last will and testament and cry himself to sleep.  



> And a fighter should never be a pacifist I mean you are supposse to "fight" for crying outloud. Better to be a cleric or rogue. Though sneak attack makes that complicated - can sneak attack be non-lethal??




Only if you use a sap or another non-lethal weapon or take a -4 penalty to the attack.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Eathandrew! welcome to "the Fray"!

hey, that has a bit of a ring to it. A thread called*" the Fray"*, where edition bashing is done with honor.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Eathandrew! welcome to "the Fray"!
> 
> hey, that has a bit of a ring to it. A thread called*" the Fray"*, where edition bashing is done with honor.



Done and done, Sir!


----------



## HolyMan

Hurray for The Fray!! 

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare

At least it's not that godawful band The Fray:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFRkpvvop3I]YouTube - The Fray - Over My Head (Cable Car)[/ame]

You're welcome, everyone.

@HolyMan, don't you tell me when it's okay to yell at people. I YELL WHEN I WANT TO, OKAY? YOU CAN TAKE YOUR GENERATIONAL GAP AND...

Oh my, I got ahead of myself. Sometimes I'm ashamed of my generation.

[sblock=I'm young]Born in 1990.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan

Gap is right DF you were but a newbie to the world and I was getting into my second year playing AD&D 2e LOL  (best I can do for a gezzer face)

A two decade gap can be crossed as soon as you start listening to your elders you young whipper snapper!! 3e rocks 

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare

It's funny you should mention that generation gap, because I've noticed myself acting more like an "old man" than a college kid lately. I'm usually in bed by 11, for instance, and I don't hang out with my rowdier friends.

As far as 3rd edition goes, it's pretty wonderful. It's the first RPG I played, but 4th is the first I've played from the beginning of its existence, so I felt more like a part of the target audience - I felt somewhat involved in its creation, if only because I was around when it was coming out.

But yeah, 3rd is great. I still have some friends that are purists, and I wouldn't say no to a 3E home game. It's just that my girlfriend and I are the only ones who DM, and we both greatly prefer to run 4E games.

Wow, I talked a lot about myself up there. I feel all selfish and stuff.


----------



## Blackrat

DistractingFlare said:


> But yeah, 3rd is great. I still have some friends that are purists, and I wouldn't say no to a 3E home game. It's just that my girlfriend and I are the only ones who DM, and we both greatly prefer to run 4E games.




Hah. That's so strange, I'm exactly the opposite . I certainly won't say no to a 4e game, it's fun as a player, but since I'm usually the DM, we play 2e, 3e or 3.5 as I absolutely hate running 4e.


----------



## Leif

Blackrat said:


> Hah. That's so strange, I'm exactly the opposite . I certainly won't say no to a 4e game, it's fun as a player, but since I'm usually the DM, we play 2e, 3e or 3.5 as I absolutely hate running 4e.



That brings up an interesting question, BR, do you find that 3.5 is clearly superior to 2e and 3e, or do you have another preference between those three?


----------



## renau1g

Blackrat said:


> Hah. That's so strange, I'm exactly the opposite . I certainly won't say no to a 4e game, it's fun as a player, but since I'm usually the DM, we play 2e, 3e or 3.5 as I absolutely hate running 4e.




Really? I find 4e to be by far the easiest to run. Having the adventure tools has made my life so easy, there's thousands of monsters available in seconds. I found once you got to around 6-7th level the amount of work involved shot up dramatically for 3e, but doesn't seem to be the case in 4e. 



Leif said:


> That brings up an interesting question, BR, do you find that 3.5 is clearly superior to 2e and 3e, or do you have another preference between those three?




I know that was BR's question, but having played all of them I prefer 3.5e to 2e and I never had any issues with 3e, I still struggle to figure out exactly what changed there. My biggest complaint with 3.5e was class bloat and general power increases with later books, the Spell Compendium was a big one. 

I remember 2e nostalgically as that system was the one I learned to play on (between Baldur's Gate & the RL game) but after trying a 2e PbP about a year ago the rules felt much more cumbersome than 3.xe or 4e.


----------



## Blackrat

Well, my preferences have shifted over time. Now I do believe 3.5 is superior for bringing new players to the game, but for sheer fun I find 2e to be the best. 3e has some stuff that was way better than in 3.5 but on the whole, between those I like 3.5 better. I usually use 3.5 with houserules that are actually taken straight from 3e core. Like weapon sizes, combat facing and creature sizes etc...

But when the fun starts and I get to play with older gamers. Well then it's 2e time 

If I take the topic a bit further though, I think SWSE is absolutely the best d20 system ever.


----------



## Blackrat

renau1g said:


> Really? I find 4e to be by far the easiest to run.




Easy, yes, I give it that. But to me it lacked the certain "oomph". Can't really say what it is, but I just don't enjoy running 4e. Playing was awesome though


----------



## Leif

Blackrat said:


> Well, my preferences have shifted over time. Now I do believe 3.5 is superior for bringing new players to the game, but for sheer fun I find 2e to be the best. 3e has some stuff that was way better than in 3.5 but on the whole, between those I like 3.5 better. I usually use 3.5 with houserules that are actually taken straight from 3e core. Like weapon sizes, combat facing and creature sizes etc...
> 
> But when the fun starts and I get to play with older gamers. Well then it's 2e time
> 
> If I take the topic a bit further though, I think SWSE is absolutely the best d20 system ever.



Interesting, interesting...you're the first person I've yet found who prefers 2E to 3.5E.  Ok, I'll bite, what is SWSE?


----------



## Blackrat

Star Wars Saga Edition

Well, with 2e it's the other way round than with 4e 

2e is awesome to run, but it's not that awesome as a player


----------



## renau1g

I'll echo SWSE as an excellent system


----------



## Leif

I have several of the books for SWSE, but I've never actually played the game.


----------



## HolyMan

BR is right as a system 2e is easy to run I just got down reviewing my 2e combat rules (no options) for 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/290550-dragons-autumn-twilight.html

The Dragonlance game I have started and it is so simple I may need to add a few options to keep the players interested. I remember back then having no figures or maps and just had to "imagine" the combat in your heads. 

100 years from now they will have 3D digital boards that will show your characters swinging and casting spells after you type in your actions and will leave nothing to your imagination. LOL

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> 100 years from now they will have 3D digital boards that will show your characters swinging and casting spells after you type in your actions and will leave nothing to your imagination. LOL
> 
> HM




You mean like this?


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry Relique du Madde I can't see that image just a white box with a red "x"

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I find taht the split between pre 3.x vs 3.x and later is this: Much of the individual imagination was taken out of d and d in that the specific recipets for magic items was stated. I had a small paper written on what a player had to do to make an item of magic that involved in most cases several quests. Now if you havee access to the feat and spell than bam, no research no nuthun' . But I survived the changeover to rest on Piazo's comforting fortess of solitude.

So, the name is gonna stick?


----------



## Insight

I'm chiming in to further pad both my own post count and continue this thread.

You're welcome.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Insight said:


> I'm chiming in to further pad both my own post count and continue this thread.
> 
> You're welcome.




Oh, phew. When I saw Insight was the latest poster, I was worried.

The last thing we need in this thread are some Insight-ful posts.


----------



## Scotley

Yeah and we don't need someone who writes with real fire either.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> I find taht the split between pre 3.x vs 3.x and later is this: Much of the individual imagination was taken out of d and d in that the specific recipets for magic items was stated. I had a small paper written on what a player had to do to make an item of magic that involved in most cases several quests. Now if you havee access to the feat and spell than bam, no research no nuthun' . But I survived the changeover to rest on Piazo's comforting fortess of solitude.
> 
> So, the name is gonna stick?




I have to agree that 3.5 magic items are sort of like fast food as opposed to a chef prepared creation. Not nearly as satisfying but cheap and readily available. Doesn't make the game better in my opinion. The 4e magic items are even less flavorful.


----------



## Leif

IDEA FOR A NEW THREAD:  
"Magic Items as MREs -- What flavor/menu is YOUR +1 sword?"

Anyone for a Pork Patty?  Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## renau1g

Scotley said:


> The 4e magic items are even less flavorful.




Yeah that's a really crappy area of the system, the best items (in terms of most useful) are the least flavorful. i.e. Iron Armbands of Power are pretty much the best item slot for almost any PC that attacks with melee attacks. However, it's also got nothing going for it for flavor. 


Oh and re: MRE's I'll have Tofu please...oh they don't make Tofu? Ah... is Bison available? I love that stuff


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Oh and re: MRE's I'll have Tofu please...oh they don't make Tofu? Ah... is Bison available? I love that stuff



I was _horrified_ to learn upon enlistment that they don't even make a 'sh** -on-a-shingle' flavored MRE!  That's an infinitely delectable treat that you can only get straight from your friendly neighborhood Mess Sergeant.


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Yeah that's a really crappy area of the system, the best items (in terms of most useful) are the least flavorful. i.e. Iron Armbands of Power are pretty much the best item slot for almost any PC that attacks with melee attacks. However, it's also got nothing going for it for flavor.
> 
> 
> Oh and re: MRE's I'll have Tofu please...oh they don't make Tofu? Ah... is Bison available? I love that stuff




How do you feel about Bison chili? 

Canadian made MRE's Special Sale, limited qty - Survivalist Forum


----------



## renau1g

Hmmm, I've only ever had it in steak-form. I think having nothing but chili for a long period of time would certainly cause...certain problems...Stinking Cloud comes to mind.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> How do you feel about Bison chili?
> 
> Canadian made MRE's Special Sale, limited qty - Survivalist Forum



You're just sick, Scotley. 


renau1g said:


> Hmmm, I've only ever had it in steak-form. I think having nothing but chili for a long period of time would certainly cause...certainly problems...Stinking Cloud comes to mind.



You're sick, too, Ryan.


----------



## HolyMan

Dragonwriter said:


> Oh, phew. When I saw Insight was the latest poster, I was worried.
> 
> The last thing we need in this thread are some Insight-ful posts.




Can't comment with an XP post so I'll just quote you and...

LOL 

EDIT: and add to page 15 WOW!!

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Sorry Relique du Madde I can't see that image just a white box with a red "x"
> 
> HM




Damn that random blogger for making it so I can't hotlink an image he snagged from Lucas and therefore does not own the rights of!


----------



## HolyMan

LOL yep that's excatly how it will be your characters moving across the "board" and you can see every, thrust, parry and body slam! LOL

HM


----------



## Walking Dad

I like SWSE, too. But I'm more a fantasy / superheroes guy. Any one tried the Sword&Sorcery hack?



Relique du Madde said:


> You mean like this?




I saw it only after opening the link myself:

http://www.projectrho.com/rocket/starWarsChess.jpg

Edit: Sorry, just saw the post above 

Just ignore me...


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> I like SWSE, too. But I'm more a fantasy / superheroes guy. Any one tried the Sword&Sorcery hack?



Well, Daddy, I have yet to actually try a superheroes game, but it does look like fun.  And like I said previously, I have SWSE but haven't played it. 

I'm a 3.5E D&D dude, a 4E D&D dude, and a GURPS Traveller dude.  (I do LUV me some Traveller!)


----------



## Blackrat

Actually, I always liked D20 Modern and it's splatbooks also. The rules always felt half-thought and half-finished but it is fun system. I feel like SWSE is to D20 Modern what 4e should have been to 3.5e.


----------



## Insight

I would love to play in a GOOD supers PBP game.  Have yet to find one that didn't turn me off for some reason (no offense to those running such games; I'm kinda picky in the games I choose to join).


----------



## renau1g

Did you ever play in the Living Superheroes forums that are now defunct? Just curious. 

I can actually see a Supers game being awesome for PbP because the actions are usually way over the top and getting as long as you want to think of how to describe it best would likely lead to some really cool battles...I've played 3 games of it in real life and then one here that died. I still don't understand how to make a PC though...it's just one area where I struggle, not sure why.


----------



## DistractingFlare

I'll second (or third or whatever) my wish for a great superhero game. I've tried the HERO system, and it just didn't do it for me. Any suggestions on what would be the best system for such a game?


----------



## renau1g

I've played Mutants and Masterminds, seems to work well


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Hmmm, I've only ever had it in steak-form. I think having nothing but chili for a long period of time would certainly cause...certain problems...Stinking Cloud comes to mind.




I've made venison chili, but not Bison. It does count as a special enhanced material component for certain conjurations.


----------



## renau1g

It Maximizes, Enlarges, and Heightens the spell?


----------



## Insight

renau1g said:


> I've played Mutants and Masterminds, seems to work well




YES

A Mutants & Masterminds game set in Freedom City... I could use a lot of my M&M books current rotting on my shelf


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> I like SWSE, too. But I'm more a fantasy / superheroes guy. Any one tried the Sword&Sorcery hack?



I haven't.. I want to but then again, I also want to try to use the Warlocks and Warriors to do a steam punk game.  



> Just ignore me...




Ok..


wait.  


do'h!



Insight said:


> I would love to play in a GOOD supers PBP game.  Have yet to find one that didn't turn me off for some reason (no offense to those running such games; I'm kinda picky in the games I choose to join).



I hear you.  I'm the same way, although I found some games that I liked the concept of enough to submit characters.

But as you said, finding a GOOD super's game is hard to do, and I'm thinking that GMing one is even harder.*


*Note: I'm not saying I'm a "good" super's GM, far from it.  If anything I'm probably mediocre and still learning the ropes so to speak.


----------



## DistractingFlare

I just read the Mutants & Masterminds entry on wikipedia and it does sound pretty fantastic. I'll have to see if I can track down some rulebooks at my local store.

Does anybody have any suggestions on which books would be critical to start out with? (A core set, or something similar?)


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> [MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION] & I would likely disagree with you:
> 
> LEBC:River (Velmont) - ENWorld Living Eberron Wiki
> 
> River's a pacifist but he's been an amazing character and a pain in my butt (which is definitely a good thing for the group).




I'm happy to hear that.

I agree with r1, Pacifist healer have been debuffed since their creation, but they are playable and fun to play. River lack a bit of versatility (I'm working on it) at the moment on his power, lot of healing, but he is great at it at it and help a lot. My next step is to multi-class him as paladin and get Intimidate as a class skill. It seems some people will only listen to threat, but threat doesn't shed blood. That will also help him to undaze or unstun a companion, once a day.

I love social character. Some times, this is completely useless in combat, but sometimes, this can give you option that no attack could give you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

DistractingFlare said:


> I just read the Mutants & Masterminds entry on wikipedia and it does sound pretty fantastic. I'll have to see if I can track down some rulebooks at my local store.
> 
> Does anybody have any suggestions on which books would be critical to start out with? (A core set, or something similar?)




Well..  for M&M 2e:  The Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition is preferable to the Mutants and Mastermind's 2nd Edition Pocket Player's Edition which I own as a traveling edition. 

Beyond that there aren't any books that are critical to own. 

 However some books that people tend to suggest are: Masterminds Manual which has various rule options and suggestions, or Ultimate Power which basically is the MM 2e power tool kit book.  The various setting/age/genre,  and build/archetype books are also handy to have.

However, for Mutants and Masterminds 3e Edition it comes down to DC Adventures or the Mutants and Masterminds Heroes Handbook (not released yet).  The difference between those two books is said to be M&M 3e Branding vs DC IP.


You might be wondering why buy M&M2e books when there's a 3e that's starting to come out?  Well, easy answer is that the M&M 2e and M&M 3e are highly compatible and because GR stated that they are currently not focusing on re-releasing 2e content for 3e and instead are focusing on making new rules supplements.  Also their are some flavor differences between M&M 2e and M&M 3e so it's not really difficult to imagine that some people will prefer playing one over the other.


----------



## Velmont

Insight said:


> I would love to play in a GOOD supers PBP game.  Have yet to find one that didn't turn me off for some reason (no offense to those running such games; I'm kinda picky in the games I choose to join).




Up to now, only a single game in PbP have been a success to my opinion. It last over a year if I remember well. The plot was great, I liked to hate some NPC. The PC had good background, well define personality and interesting to follow each of them. I was playing a Mimic, son of a billionaire, who was bragging around and had a great need to demonstrate he was the best, causing him to do mistake after mistake and end up dead, but a death worth of comics.

I would like to find a new interesting M&M game that doesn't die after 1 month or two. Quite rare.


----------



## Velmont

Relique du Madde said:


> However some books that people tend to suggest are: Masterminds Manual which has various rule options and suggestions, or Ultimate Power which basically is the MM 2e power tool kit book.  The various setting/age/genre,  and build/archetype books are also handy to have.




I  agree. I'm not familiar with all book, but the main book and those two are the best I know to have around if you have your own homebrew world.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Thanks for the suggestions, Relique! It looks like I'll be trying to dig up a 2e book! The system sounds great, and I'm a huge superhero fan.

[sblock=Personal sidenote]My dream job would be to work as a scholar, analyzing graphic novels and myths - stuff like that. My term paper for last semester was an analysis of how comic books form an incredibly long continuity by passing from creator to creator, allowing for the medium to form stories that last for many decades.[/sblock]

If I become familiar with the system, I'd be happy to run a PbP game. I think most of my players would agree that I do a decent-to-good job as a GM. (Please let someone chime in and corroborate  )


----------



## Relique du Madde

Velmont said:


> I  agree. I'm not familiar with all book, but the main book and those two are the best I know to have around if you have your own homebrew world.




That's not even mentioning how the later setting books like trolling ideas from Ultimate power and often include the line "Check out the XXX option from the Mastermind's Manual for additional info or additional options."


----------



## Relique du Madde

DistractingFlare said:


> Personal sidenote




That reminds me about a quote which basically said that "shared universes" particularly those that exist within comic books are the modern equivalent to mythology.


----------



## Insight

I should point out that you pretty much _need_ Ultimate Power because of the way it lays out how powers and effects are created.  Without it, you're rather limited in how you can create characters (this goes both for players and GMs).


----------



## Insight

Velmont said:


> Up to now, only a single game in PbP have been a success to my opinion. It last over a year if I remember well. The plot was great, I liked to hate some NPC. The PC had good background, well define personality and interesting to follow each of them. I was playing a Mimic, son of a billionaire, who was bragging around and had a great need to demonstrate he was the best, causing him to do mistake after mistake and end up dead, but a death worth of comics.
> 
> I would like to find a new interesting M&M game that doesn't die after 1 month or two. Quite rare.




Best M&M game I've run was a Star Wars version of it.  Pretty fun.  It was "face-to-face", not online.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Insight said:


> I should point out that you pretty much _need_ Ultimate Power because of the way it lays out how powers and effects are created. Without it, you're rather limited in how you can create characters (this goes both for players and GMs).




Thanks, Insight! I'll put it on my shopping list. Now, if could just get the funds...


----------



## HolyMan

Ok enough with the Un-Fray-ish postings. 

This is Fray-ish and keeps on the topic above.

Complete this sentence-

If I could have any superpower it would be _______, so I could _______.

I'll go first:

If I could have any superpower it would be the ability to shoot electric bolts so I could fry Leif with them for creating this thread. 

j/k but this is taking away from my regular postings. LOL

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Ideally,
If I could have any superpower it would be use magic like a D20 3.x/Pathfinder wizard, so I could do anything I want anytime I want and be broken as hell...

However if that's not "realistic enought"..

If I could have any superpower it would be teliport, so I could go-out like a punk by teliporting into a solid object...


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> It Maximizes, Enlarges, and Heightens the spell?



And it makes your 'vapors' incredibly vile as well!


----------



## DistractingFlare

If I could have any superpower, I would have the ability of telekinesis. Obviously.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> Well..  for M&M 2e:  The Mutants and Masterminds 2nd Edition is preferable to the Mutants and Mastermind's 2nd Edition Pocket Player's Edition which I own as a traveling edition.
> 
> Beyond that there aren't any books that are critical to own.



Hey, I own M&M 2E.   Don't have any of the books beyond the one core thingy though.   Still, I'd be up for a  Supers game sometime!


DistractingFlare said:


> [sblock=Personal sidenote]My dream job would be to work as a scholar, analyzing graphic novels and myths - stuff like that. My term paper for last semester was an analysis of how comic books form an incredibly long continuity by passing from creator to creator, allowing for the medium to form stories that last for many decades.[/sblock]



You stole my dream! 


DistractingFlare said:


> If I become familiar with the system, I'd be happy to run a PbP game. I think most of my players would agree that I do a decent-to-good job as a GM. (Please let someone chime in and corroborate  )



I'd sure like to play... 


HolyMan said:


> Ok enough with the Un-Fray-ish postings.
> 
> This is Fray-ish and keeps on the topic above.
> Complete this sentence-
> If I could have any superpower it would be _______, so I could _______.
> I'll go first:
> If I could have any superpower it would be the ability to shoot electric bolts so I could fry Leif with them for creating this thread.
> j/k but this is taking away from my regular postings. LOL HM



  "Holy"?  I don't think so! 
If I could have any superpower it would be the ability to tickle HolyMan at will from any distance without actually touching him (I mean, YUK!) so I could get back at him for messing up my threads at ENWorld.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> If I could have any superpower it would be the ability to tickle HolyMan at will from any distance without actually touching him (I mean, YUK!) so I could get back at him for messing up my threads at ENWorld.




Power granted I am laughing it up,  and I should be over at Hall of the Dwarven Lord seeing what you posted instead of at The Fray. 

EDIT: page 17 NICE (what's that three pages in a day??)

HM


----------



## Scotley

Seventeen pages isn't bad, but we still aren't quite a quarter of the way to a thousand posts.


----------



## Scotley

If I could have any superpower it would be super speed, so I could keep up with all the posting I need to do.


----------



## HolyMan

I could go for some of that Scotley.

How man threads are you subscribed to??

HM


----------



## renau1g

I don't subscribe to threads, that's for suckers...


----------



## HolyMan

So you check in on them all??? I don't think I have time for that.

HM


----------



## renau1g

I usually go to the L4W and LEB forums as well as the talking the talk and the Playing the Game ones. If there's a new post in any of them I'm involved in I check them out.


----------



## Velmont

If I could have any superpower it would be the ability to heal, so I could heal all the sick person I know... cancer really suck, even more when it strike many people you know at the same time.


----------



## Insight

Yes, I agree about too much serious posting in here.

SHEESH

How 'bout them Buckeyes???


----------



## renau1g

Go Wolverines! They're the closest team I can root for.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Buckeyes? I'm from Texas, man. We ain't got no Buckeyes here. Just heat.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> I could go for some of that Scotley.
> 
> How man threads are you subscribed to??
> 
> HM



Don't even ask that question, HM.  SHEESH!  I think he's got, like, 4 pages of threads he's subscribed to.


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry Leif I was just curious. 

Wondeeing how many I will have when I have been around 5+ years. 

HM


----------



## Leif

No apology necessary.  I'm just not sure that Scotley can count that high! 

Oookay, he probably can, if someone _makes_ him do it.


----------



## Walking Dad

There are 3 ongoing superheroes / villains games I'm aware of on ENworld:

The Infamous M&M 2e

Gotham Squires M&M 2e (DMed by myself)

Unconventional Heroes Icons


And one fantasy, using M&M 2e rules:
Malazan Book of the Fallen


Additional books;
I also like the additional rules in the Warriors & Warlocks and the Mecha & Manga Sourcebooks. If you want to DM, I would also suggest Instant Superheroes for a mass of ready to go NPCs.




HolyMan said:


> Ok enough with the Un-Fray-ish postings.
> 
> This is Fray-ish and keeps on the topic above.
> 
> Complete this sentence-
> 
> If I could have any superpower it would be _______, so I could _______.
> 
> I'll go first:
> 
> If I could have any superpower it would be the ability to shoot electric bolts so I could fry Leif with them for creating this thread.
> 
> j/k but this is taking away from my regular postings. LOL
> 
> HM




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwg-_WGfjVM]YouTube - stephen lynch superhero stockholm sweden 9[/ame]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

You people are crazy, I'm gone for 2 weeks, TWO FRIGGIN WEEKS and this thread goes from five pages to 18.

I think I will summon [MENTION=94356]Praetor[/MENTION], he might take a while to get here, considering he just moved back to MI over here, but he should appear soon enough.


----------



## Leif

Great clip, WD!  I think  HM should be PU&&YMAN!


----------



## Scotley

HolyMan said:


> I could go for some of that Scotley.
> 
> How man threads are you subscribed to??
> 
> HM




Currently 216. I just pruned a bunch that have gone quiet. I still need to move a bunch of inactive game threads to a folder as well. 

I love 'Today's posts' and 'EN Scryer' whenever I have time to just see what's going on at EN World. I like lots of different systems and topics, so I rarely just go into a particular forum. Although it would be nice to be able to block all the twitter traffic from Today's Posts as that strikes me as clutter rather than useful stuff more often than not.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Great clip, WD! I think HM should be PU&&YMAN!




HA! Beware my tampon of JUSTICE!! 

Great clip WD

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Scotley said:


> Currently 216. I just pruned a bunch that have gone quiet. I still need to move a bunch of inactive game threads to a folder as well.




Ok I have finished pruning and I am at 64 and here I thought that alot. LOL not even close it seems.

HM


----------



## Velmont

I have 315... but only 20 of them are really active. I have never clean my subscription since I'm on the board.


----------



## Scotley

I have to clean up every few months. If I get rid of all the threads related to inactive games I'd have less than a hundred threads to follow too.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> HA! Beware my tampon of JUSTICE!!



Oh, I am SCARED now!


----------



## renau1g

"'I just don't trust anything that bleeds for five days and doesn't die" - Mr. Garrison


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> "'I just don't trust anything that bleeds for five days and doesn't die" - Mr. Garrison




"And well you should not!" - Yoda


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> "'I just don't trust anything that bleeds for five days and doesn't die" - Mr. Garrison



Classic!


HolyMan said:


> "And well you should not!" - Yoda



Truer, wiser words were never spoken, Master Yoda!


----------



## DistractingFlare

So I picked up what feels like a literal ton of M&M (2e) books today, and I've read the core rules front-to-back. It feels like I may be prepared to run a PbP in a few more days. Perhaps one that takes place within a homebrewed universe. Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for the advice yesterday. I'm excited to investigate this system more thoroughly.


----------



## Insight

DistractingFlare said:


> So I picked up what feels like a literal ton of M&M (2e) books today, and I've read the core rules front-to-back. It feels like I may be prepared to run a PbP in a few more days. Perhaps one that takes place within a homebrewed universe. Anyway, just wanted to say thanks for the advice yesterday. I'm excited to investigate this system more thoroughly.




You go, girl ... um, flare!


----------



## Leif

What??  (Sorry, I was distracted )


----------



## DistractingFlare

Leif said:


> What??  (Sorry, I was distracted )






Insight said:


> You go, girl ... um, flare!




Hells yeah. I'm a distractor!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Insight said:


> You go, girl ... um, flare!




It's a man baby!*




*Assuming Flare is who his status thingamabob is pointing to.  If not, dude, I so didn't know.


----------



## DistractingFlare

It's true. I'm a man. Not a girl. A man.


----------



## Walking Dad

Has anyone of you seen 
*The Assemblage of the Crystal Sphere: A D&D Story ?
*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder if that mockumentary ends with a TPK because one of the pcs was dominated and started taking out the rest ofthe party during the final battle or if it ends with a derail aftr the group decides to join the BBEG.


That would be awesome.


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> Has anyone of you seen
> *The Assemblage of the Crystal Sphere: A D&D Story ?
> *



No, I haven't, thanks for the tip.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Hey there, Fray-goers! Since we were talking M&M super-heroes earlier, I just thought I'd pop in and let everyone know I'm recruiting for a Marvel Universe game. Should be good times.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/293396-recruiting-revised-marvel-universe-m-m2.html


----------



## HolyMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0iGcB2caZM&feature=related]YouTube - Snake eyes vs Storm Shadow - Final Battle[/ame]

Great fight sequence, now I need to go watch this story.


----------



## renau1g

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-URKcqwlWso]YouTube - Cat attacks babysitter[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

GI Joe Resolute was what the GI Joe movie should have been.


----------



## HolyMan

Awesome renau1g do we ever get to find out excatly why it was attacking her??

and of course I watched "bikini sniffing dog" from the related videos 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Awesome renau1g do we ever get to find out excatly why it was attacking her??
> 
> and of course I watched "bikini sniffing dog" from the related videos
> 
> HM




Must resist.... must resist...


----------



## Leif

relique du madde said:


> must resist.... Must resist...



We are borg!  Resistance is futile.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> we are borg! Resistance is futile.




LOL  Darn I can't give you some XP for that one, LOL

HM


----------



## Blackrat

Leif said:


> we are borg!  Resistance is futile.




No... It goes:
*clears throat, speaks with metallic echo*

We are the Borg. Lower your shields and surrender your ships. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.


----------



## HolyMan

Blackrat said:


> No... It goes:
> *clears throat, speaks with metallic echo*
> 
> We are the Borg. Lower your shields and surrender your ships. We will add your biological and technological distinctiveness to our own. Your culture will adapt to service us. Resistance is futile.




I thought you would say ot this way -

We are the Blackrat. Lower your shields and surrender your cheese. We will add your gouda, cheddar, and swiss to our own. So please plate all them up and serve us. Resistance is futile. 

EDIT: YES!! 20 pages of nonsense. 

HM


----------



## Blackrat

I quite like that  I might have to consider sigging it


----------



## HolyMan

LOL that would be very cool indeed. 

HM


----------



## Blackrat

HolyMan said:


> EDIT: YES!! 20 pages of nonsense.




By the way, there is a thread somewhere in ENW with around 2300 pages of nonsense...


----------



## HolyMan

Did Leif create that one too?? 

 If not it was probably Scott. 

HM


----------



## Blackrat

Actually, if memory serves, I think it was Bront.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Actually, if memory serves, I think it was Bront.




You sure it wasn't Crothian?


----------



## Blackrat

I had to make a little change to that "We are Blackrat..." for my sig


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it wasn't Crothian?




Could have been. I'll go hunting the thread


----------



## Blackrat

It was Bront. And there is 2368 pages worth of nonsense...


----------



## HolyMan

Was going to suggest that myself, bad enough for third person, but third persons?? LOL 

And you could have lower your weapons, unless you want to be space faring.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Blackrat said:


> It was Bront. And there is 2368 pages worth of nonsense...




That's like over 35,000 posts isn't it???

HM


----------



## Blackrat

No no. Third person plural is ok. It was that "please" plate them that's not 

And it's too long for my sig dammit! Need to get that supporter account first.


----------



## Blackrat

HolyMan said:


> That's like over 35,000 posts isn't it???
> 
> HM




Yes it is  The damn database takes forever to load that thread

35507 to be exact...


----------



## HolyMan

LOL, Needless to say I will not be reading all of that. 

EDIT: And post #300 goes to the HolyMan, *cheers* Only 35,208 to beat the record.

HM


----------



## Blackrat

We were actually trying to break Crothian's postcount... Didn't get there


----------



## HolyMan

Wait waitwaitwaitwait, 

Are you saying there is another thread out there with more than 35,500 posts??

HM


----------



## Blackrat

No but there is a poster with 40,000 posts to his name. We tried collectively to post as much and never made it


----------



## HolyMan

Wait waitwaitwaitwait, 

Are you telling me there is someone out there with more post than [MENTION=29098]Rhun[/MENTION] ???

HM


----------



## Blackrat

Oh, Rhun's is a small postcount


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, Rhun's a punk, especially lately, I mean he hasn't even been online in a week or so, nor responded to an interesting Obamaconomics article I sent him, if you didn't know about Rhun he's a staunch believer in the excellent work that Pelosi/Reid/Obama are doing  

I think even Rhun, myself, Scotley and Leif combined aren't up to Crothian's post count.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Did Leif create that one too??
> 
> If not it was probably Scott.
> 
> HM






Blackrat said:


> Actually, if memory serves, I think it was Bront.



I bow to BRONT, the True Master of Nonsense.

[And, thanks, HM, for the good thoughts and intentions regarding XP. ]


----------



## Blackrat

Leif said:


> I bow to BRONT, the True Master of Nonsense.
> 
> [And, thanks, HM, for the good thoughts and intentions regarding XP. ]




Considering the thread's op was only "This thread is worthless without pictures", he truly is The True Master of Nonsense.


----------



## renau1g

Do you have a link BlackRat? I would love to waste hours and hours of my life


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> I think even Rhun, myself, Scotley and Leif combined aren't up to Crothian's post count.





He is not yet at 44k post, that doesn't impress me. 45k would be


----------



## Scotley

Hey glad to see this thread moving along at a decent pace again. It really slowed down over the Labor Day weekend. 

This goblin, is goblin, a goblin, good goblin, way goblin, to goblin, keep goblin, an goblin, ENWorlder goblin, busy goblin, for goblin, 20 goblin, seconds goblin! 

Now read without the word goblin.

[sblock]Sorry, haven't had enough coffee to post anything profound this morning, but I didn't want to ignore the quest for a thousand posts. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Yeah, Rhun's a punk, especially lately, I mean he hasn't even been online in a week or so, nor responded to an interesting Obamaconomics article I sent him, if you didn't know about Rhun he's a staunch believer in the excellent work that Pelosi/Reid/Obama are doing
> 
> I think even Rhun, myself, Scotley and Leif combined aren't up to Crothian's post count.




I think we are pretty close. Guess we need to start a couple more games to give us all an excuse to post more.


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> He is not yet at 44k post, that doesn't impress me. 45k would be




Yeah it's too bad that the page which showed the Forum Leaders isn't working anymore, it was interesting to see that he was #1, then a big drop to either Rystil Arden and Reveille I forget if anyone was around them.


----------



## Velmont

Yeah, I was looking at that sometimes, slowly climbing the ladder. I think with my actual post count, I'm somewhere in the top 30 poster of this board... that's how I start to understand how much time I waste spend on this board.


----------



## HolyMan

Morning all, 

[yes I know it is almost 2pm - I've been sick and I slept away most of last evening and then feeling good posted till 4 in the morning.]

I have just gotten into Borders and when I went to the PRG section guess what jumped out at me. No not a Jermlaine, a red box with a dragon on it.

I was like what is it 1985 again??? I picked it up and saw it was $20 bucks and thought about it till I read "contains dice, power cards,... 

4e in a box - but no where did it say Essentials so this is another starter set to get new people into the game?? You are either a gamer or your not. And if you are you will come around to the RPG side of gaming as everyone does.

Ok rant over in other news, I watched Kick A$$ the other day and if I were to run a M&M that would be the type of game I would run. LOL 

Now back to are regularly schedule pages of nonsense.

HM


----------



## Velmont

Nonsense? What are you talking about? everything that is said here have sense, just like a carebear who dance polka with an old Russian rum bottle and an headless door.


----------



## HolyMan

What to do now that we hit page 22??

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

HolyMan said:


> I thought you would say ot this way -
> 
> We are the Blackrat. Lower your shields and surrender your cheese. We will add your gouda, cheddar, and swiss to our own. So please plate all them up and serve us. Resistance is futile.
> 
> EDIT: YES!! 20 pages of nonsense.
> 
> HM






Blackrat said:


> By the way, there is a thread somewhere in ENW with around 2300 pages of nonsense...






HolyMan said:


> Did Leif create that one too??
> 
> If not it was probably Scott.
> 
> HM




21 pages now, and we have the goal of beating the 2300 page thread. I woul hate to have to read through all that.

and no, I did not start that


----------



## Velmont

I'm at page 8 only (yeah, I visualize 50 post per page).


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> 4e in a box - but no where did it say Essentials so this is another starter set to get new people into the game?? *You are either a gamer or your not. And if you are you will come around to the RPG side of gaming as everyone does.*
> 
> 
> HM




Like by picking up the Red Box?


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> Like by picking up the Red Box?




Tempted trust me but I have no RL group to really use it with. 

And I have the 4e PHB and DMG (divine power also) and all the modules. What more do you need??

HM


----------



## Insight

One of you move to Columbus, Ohio so I can get the 4th player I need for my 4E game.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> 21 pages now, and we have the goal of beating the 2300 page thread. I woul hate to have to read through all that.
> 
> and no, I did not start that




So we've done 22 pages in 28 days, so if we want to exceed a 2300 page thread at the current pace it will take until roughly Christmas 2018--give or take a leap year and an inevitable server outage or two. I strongly suggest we round up some more feckless time-wasting post count whores and try to pick up the pace a bit. Poor DeWar is getting pretty old and I've seen better days myself. Some of us might not make it to 2018. Leif will only make it that long if he gives up driving. I guess we could always rename it the DeWar Memorial thread...


----------



## HolyMan

Here I thought we did have a bunch of how did you put it? (scrolls down) -  feckless time-wasting post count whores - in this thread.

Guess we just lost topics of nothing to talk about.

HM


----------



## Scotley

Insight said:


> One of you move to Columbus, Ohio so I can get the 4th player I need for my 4E game.




I don't think I could bring myself to live in Ohio. Too many Yankees. How about we just meet say once a month in Evansville Indiana to play? That's about halfway between Columbus and Memphis I think. Or better yet, I know a cool hotel in Louisville...


----------



## Insight

Scotley said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to live in Ohio. Too many Yankees. How about we just meet say once a month in Evansville Indiana to play? That's about halfway between Columbus and Memphis I think. Or better yet, I know a cool hotel in Louisville...




Believe me, there are plenty of "charming Southern gentlemen" in Ohio.


----------



## renau1g

Or better yet, all of you can come up here to, what did Leif call it? Oh yeah Canuckistan, and play hang out with my wife and I. I'm sure she wouldn't mind a bunch of strangers dropping by.


----------



## HolyMan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3CHi_9sxj0&feature=related]YouTube - The Doors - People are Strange[/ame]


*How about some strange, strangers??*

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Ok watching that video what seemed out of place to you?

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this is a nonsense post

BOO!!
I just scared all of you I know it!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scotley said:


> So we've done 22 pages in 28 days, so if we want to exceed a 2300 page thread at the current pace it will take until roughly Christmas 2018--give or take a leap year and an inevitable server outage or two. I strongly suggest we round up some more feckless time-wasting post count whores and try to pick up the pace a bit. Poor DeWar is getting pretty old and I've seen better days myself. Some of us might not make it to 2018. Leif will only make it that long if he gives up driving. I guess we could always rename it the DeWar Memorial thread...




Okay, I just have this mental image of you guys pushing along walkers with WiFi-enabled laptops on the center of them, shouting at the screen, "Gaw-Dammit! Load, you piece of junk! Why, back in my day, I remember when this blasted site ran twenty times faster! You stinkin' kids then went and messed with all that techno-crap-ology and changed things around, and now it doesn't work! And get off my lawn!"


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Or better yet, all of you can come up here to, what did Leif call it? Oh yeah Canuckistan, and play hang out with my wife and I. I'm sure she wouldn't mind a bunch of strangers dropping by.





Hmmm, Canuckastani women are much more tolerant than American women. My wife requires at least three days notice and 8 hours of house cleaning from me to have gamers over.


----------



## Scotley

Dragonwriter said:


> Okay, I just have this mental image of you guys pushing along walkers with WiFi-enabled laptops on the center of them, shouting at the screen, "Gaw-Dammit! Load, you piece of junk! Why, back in my day, I remember when this blasted site ran twenty times faster! You stinkin' kids then went and messed with all that techno-crap-ology and changed things around, and now it doesn't work! And get off my lawn!"






Yeah, that's pretty accurate. Well, maybe not yet, but definately in my future. Getting old doesn't scare me, I figure there will be plenty of time for gaming at the old folks home. And thanks to the memory loss associated with old age, we'll only need one adventure.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Hey glad to see this thread moving along at a decent pace again. It really slowed down over the Labor Day weekend.
> 
> This goblin, is goblin, a goblin, good goblin, way goblin, to goblin, keep goblin, an goblin, ENWorlder goblin, busy goblin, for goblin, 20 goblin, seconds goblin!
> 
> Now read without the word goblin.
> 
> [sblock]Sorry, haven't had enough coffee to post anything profound this morning, but I didn't want to ignore the quest for a thousand posts. [/sblock]



Reminds me of the old joke:  

How do you keep a goblin busy?
[sblock=Answer]Put him in a round room and tell him to beat off in the corner![/sblock]


----------



## renau1g

Scotley said:


> Hmmm, Canuckastani women are much more tolerant than American women. My wife requires at least three days notice and 8 hours of house cleaning from me to have gamers over.




Yeah, she'd probably love to have an expanded table to game with, it's down to the two of us regularly, and a third dropping in from time to time.


----------



## renau1g

Dragonwriter said:


> Okay, I just have this mental image of you guys pushing along walkers with WiFi-enabled laptops on the center of them, shouting at the screen, "Gaw-Dammit! Load, you piece of junk! Why, back in my day, I remember when this blasted site ran twenty times faster! You stinkin' kids then went and messed with all that techno-crap-ology and changed things around, and now it doesn't work! And get off my lawn!"




They'll be complaining about those damn social networking things, like statuses, Tag's, Mentions, XP levels, etc.... oh wait too late.


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Okay, I just have this mental image of you guys pushing along walkers with WiFi-enabled laptops on the center of them, shouting at the screen, "Gaw-Dammit! Load, you piece of junk! Why, back in my day, I remember when this blasted site ran twenty times faster! You stinkin' kids then went and messed with all that techno-crap-ology and changed things around, and now it doesn't work! And get off my lawn!"



Scotley and I already have our reservations in the nursing home, and dibs on several of the card tables and parchesi pawns to use for orc counters.  (We're planning to use our bedpans to roll dice in!)


----------



## Blackrat

renau1g said:


> Do you have a link BlackRat? I would love to waste hours and hours of my life




Oh, sure. Be mindfull young padawan, it takes ages to load a page on a thread that long. http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-off-topic/161627-hive-realy-dead-long-live-hive-mind.html


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, I go to work and it has gone two pages later. How is this for a useless post, eh Gandalf?


----------



## Relique du Madde




----------



## renau1g

Here you go


----------



## Blackrat

So, do I need to ask my group's girls to dress up and take a pic. Those would be real hot gamer girls and not some models


----------



## Insight

Blackrat said:


> So, do I need to ask my group's girls to dress up and take a pic. Those would be real hot gamer girls and not some models




Need you even ask?


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Here you go




Hey, I don't see a D20 or a sheet of graph paper anywhere in that pic.* I think that is false advertising. 

*And I looked really thoroughly too!


----------



## Velmont

Blackrat said:


> So, do I need to ask my group's girls to dress up and take a pic. Those would be real hot gamer girls and not some models




I have only one thing to say to that: xkcd: Pix Plz


----------



## Scott DeWar

I really liked  the scamatic diagram


----------



## Velmont

Being a programmer myself, I think Compiling is too true.


----------



## renau1g

Here's a good representation of my field

*NOTE:this video contains potentially offensive language, it should not be viewed by anyone for any reason, viewer discretion is advised:*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8Yry3ZXaB0]YouTube - Public Accounting Episode 1 (xtranormal) witn3ssthefitn3ss[/ame]


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> stuff



Were you as disconcerted as I was with the realization that that arduino isn't doing anything since its only being powered and doesn't appear to have any arduino shields or anything.


Velmont said:


> more stuff



Compiling and rendering...  the two best times to goof around when working on a multimedia project.


renau1g said:


> Here's a good repesentation of my field




Heh heh..


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

If I knew how to put up pictures I would do so, but I don't know how.

however I can put links to pictures!

lamborghini murcielago

and I am frinds with the guy that sings this song [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyKQVuLfF-c]this[/ame] 

More randomness!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

GandalfMithrandir said:


> If I knew how to put up pictures I would do so, but I don't know how.






		Code:
	

[img] url [/img]


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Thank you.

Also if anyone wants to learn about D-Day come here over the next month I shall be adding a lot of stuff about the battle.


----------



## Blackrat

How about I just don't bother and post links to already existing pics of my two hot gamer chicks...


----------



## Blackrat

Okay okay. Here's a pic of my group. There's couple of other friends there too with who'm I haven't gamed, but all are gamers nonetheless. Taken last year at an RPG con: Zombie hunters | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

I'm the one in the kilt. (See, I managed to post a pic of me in a dress too )


----------



## DistractingFlare

Are we just posting links to random stuff? I don't have a pic online of my lovely gaming girlfriend. I did just post some new videos of my last hip-hop show, in case anyone is interested.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7n_aKkX-u4]YouTube - "Bumblebee Girl" Live at Art 6[/ame]

There should be 4 videos from that set.


----------



## Blackrat

DistractingFlare said:


> Are we just posting links to random stuff?



Yes


----------



## Relique du Madde

DistractingFlare said:


> Are we just posting links to random stuff?



No because it's all in context, so said's the squirrel.


----------



## Blackrat

Relique du Madde said:


> No because it's all in context, so said's the squirrel.




No I did not


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> No because it's all in context, so said's the squirrel.






Blackrat said:


> No I did not



So.  Now we have a rat with a squirrel complex?  Can we get just a little bit more pathetic, please?


----------



## Blackrat

Squirrels are just rats with fancy coats.


----------



## Insight

I have lots of squirrels in my back yard all the time.  I wonder if one of them is BR in disguise.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Definitely at least 1. Maybe even two.


----------



## HolyMan

Great group BR, (what's your characters name?)

And at first I was like the blonde but then I saw the picture (Skeletal Mess??) my vote for hottest is the girl on the far right she has great eyes.

Ok I need to get out of this thread before my gf walks by. Shhh!!

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Ok I need to get out of this thread before my gf walks by. Shhh!!
> 
> HM



You gotz some 'spaining to do!


Out of context 4tw!


----------



## HolyMan

Oh Rickkyyyyyy!! 

EDIT: You know I thought this thread would be a few pages ahead so my comments won't be first page up. 
*YOU ALL ARE SLACKING AT*... umm slacking.

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare

callate la boca, holyman. you know nothing of my slacking habits!


----------



## Leif

Blackrat said:


> Squirrels are just rats with fancy coats.



Yes, but they're tasty little boogers!  Only about three or four bites each, though....


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wonder how long George Mcfly would last in Call of Cthulhu?


----------



## Leif

Gee, I dunno.  What's the half-life of a mayfly with cancer?


----------



## HolyMan

Ah this is more like it. Nite all. Keep up the great work. slacking.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Well, if he refuses to come out of his home and locks himself in a room, he might have a chance at survival.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Ah this is more like it. Nite all. Keep up the great work. slacking.
> 
> HM



I'm just frikin' thrilled that you approve, HM. 



Relique du Madde said:


> Well, if he refuses to come out of his home and locks himself in a room, he might have a chance at survival.



Say, that reminds me, how come only people get cancer, anyway?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> how come only people get cancer, anyway?




cats, dogs, cattle, horses and mice also get cancer, at the very least. I am sure other creatures do too.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> cats, dogs, cattle, horses and mice also get cancer, at the very least. I am sure other creatures do too.



Ok, fine!   What about fish?  Octopuses? (Or is it Octopi?)

Have you ever SEEN a lobster with cancer?  Hmmm?

Octopi=25.13274123 (pi times 8) (Can you tell that it's past my bedtime?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

waaaaaaay past your bed time.


----------



## Leif

You're correct, but I still think that "octopi" is pretty funny!


----------



## HolyMan

Quick he needs a reason he's late to the child support hearing?

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

*Kudos*



Leif said:


> You're correct, but I still think that "octopi" is pretty funny!



one xp for quad pi = octopi


----------



## renau1g

Man I want some calamari now...I know I know, not octopi, but they're kind of the same.

Hey, all this talk of Octopi reminds me of that classic Bond film:


----------



## Leif

*Sigh!*  Leave it to Ryan to get us sidetracked talking about FOOD!  Couldn't you see that we were heavily engaged in a serious conversation??


----------



## HolyMan

Um...

While I was looking for a pic of Madu Adam's leg (and her octopussy ) I came across the name of the bartender in Dr. No.

I wonder if EnWorld will let me put it on, here goes...

*Puss Feller * 

*Who he Is:* Puss Feller is a bartender in Kingston. 

*How he helps Bond:*Quarrell takes Bond to have a drink at Puss Feller's bar before they go to Crab Key. Quarrell, Puss Feller, and Felix Leiter then corner Bond and prepare to attack him, thinking he's one of Dr. No's spies. Once they find out Bond is MI6, they stop attacking. 

*Trivia: *Puss Feller is seen as a very loyal friend to Quarrell and he likes the song 'Underneath the Mango Tree'.

That's my slacking for tonight but then agian all 22 of my game threads are caught up.  I think.

HM


----------



## Leif

It's a wonder that Felix never 'Quarreled' with 'Puss.'  Guess he knew she'd cut him off for sure if he did though....


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> That's my slacking for tonight but then agian all 22 of my game threads are caught up.  I think.
> 
> HM




Now you can get started on #23 for PFS


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> *Sigh!*  Leave it to Ryan to get us sidetracked talking about FOOD!  Couldn't you see that we were heavily engaged in a serious conversation??




I'm not entirely convinced that Octopus is food...


----------



## Scott DeWar

not to mention snails or ants. or cockroaches. or a lot of other "stuff".


----------



## renau1g

I've never tried snails or ants, but some people love'em.


----------



## Blackrat

Never tried snails either, but when I was kid I used to eat all sorts of critters from the backyard. Including ants, spiders, flies and earhworms... Couldn't even imagine eating them now, but earthworms were yummy back then


----------



## DistractingFlare

Never tried snails, but I used to eat ants when I was a kid.
[sblock]I was a strange kid./[sblock]

But now one of my favorite foods is fried calamari. Nom!


----------



## Relique du Madde

DistractingFlare said:


> But now one of my favorite foods is fried calamari. Nom!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I would have to say that this thread has been wandering exactly as I would expect it too.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I'm not entirely convinced that Octopus is food...



Excellent point, Sir!  Seems rather more like something you'd scrape off the bottom of your shoe.  (If you're prone to taking walks on the bottom of the ocean...)


Blackrat said:


> Never tried snails either, but when I was kid I used to eat all sorts of critters from the backyard. Including ants, spiders, flies and earhworms... Couldn't even imagine eating them now, but earthworms were yummy back then



Eeeeeeeeww! 


Scott DeWar said:


> I would have to say that this thread has been wandering exactly as I would expect it too.



I'm glad you approve/disapprove as expected.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that would be approval, for the record


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> I would have to say that this thread has been wandering exactly as I would expect it too.






			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> that would be approval, for the record




Why thank you, Scott  

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Why thank you, Scott
> 
> HM






Scott DeWar said:


> that would be approval, for the record



Thanks to both of you!  We couldn't have wasted nearly this much time or computer capacity without you two Slacker Supremes!


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Thanks to both of you!  We couldn't have wasted nearly this much time or computer capacity without you two Slacker Supremes!




Indeed, I bow to their superior slackness.


----------



## Scotley

I hesitate to post this as it borders on being nifty and useful, so it doesn't really belong in this thread, but the powers that be have added some new toys to the forums for play by post gamers. 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...es-integrated-dice-roller-new-forum-tags.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Indeed, I bow to their superior slackness.



        *GM:*  Hey, this is my do-nothing thread, so I can call myself GM if I want to! 

ANYway, Scotley, don't sell your own slackness short my friend!   I learned 95% of what I know about slacking from watching you.


----------



## HolyMan

So where is the dice roller on this thing I think we could get through about 1000 + pages playing chaos dice.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

*GM:*  You know...  I really hate this GM block..     








*OOC:*


as well as this ooc block






*OOC:*...because I like being discrete about my GMiness.









*OOC:*


        *GM:*  
 Now just for giggles... let's see them nest!      







Now where the hell is the dice roller?


----------



## renau1g

I WANT A DICE ROLLER RAWR!  Wait, all caps? WTF am I thinking...? Ah who cares, I'll just blame Leif or DeWar, works for everyone else. Hey I'm thinking _and_ it's putting this on paper. Ok quick, think of something else...something zany and off topic.... something ludicrous. .. ok.... got it ... 3.5e is the best rendition of D&D evah! Grapple rules are simple and don't slow the game down at all. Spiked Chains and tripping builds are lots of fun... Yah, that'll learn'em good.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> *GM:*  You know...  I really hate this GM block..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> as well as this ooc block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*...because I like being discrete about my GMiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *GM:*
> Now just for giggles... let's see them nest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where the hell is the dice roller?



Discrete?? 
or
Discreet?
[look it up if you don't know]


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> *GM:*  You know... I really hate this GM block..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> as well as this ooc block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*...because I like being discrete about my GMiness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> *GM:*
> Now just for giggles... let's see them nest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where the hell is the dice roller?




Let's see what quoting them looks like and I asked about the dice roller first. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know?   I now feel like dead pool...








*OOC:*


Why is that?






        *GM:*  Is it becasue his sexiness?     
Uhm... I'm a guy.... and eew! 








*OOC:*


When have that ever stopped you..






Dude.. I'm into chicks!








*OOC:*


So?






I'm not gay.








*OOC:*


Why not?  Don't you like the flowers I got you?






        *GM:*  Yeah!  They were like pretty.. and they came with a little clown.  His name was Fluffy and he liked long walks on the beach and rainbows shooting out of puppie butts.     
....
        *GM:*  What's wrong?     
You're made me loose my train of thought.








*OOC:*


Are we?






        *GM:*  Yeah, tell us..     
I just did!
        *GM:*  No you didn't.  You never answered our questions.  Instead you decided to tell us about your sexuality, something which was unwarnted in this discussion.     








*OOC:*


You should be ashamed of yourself.






        *GM:*  Especially since you denied Fluffy.     








*OOC:*


And now he's sad.






.....
*Sigh*
ANYWAYS!  Now I remember!  It's 'cause all these weird little boxes.








*OOC:*


Are you sure it's not because you aren't a mental case?






No... I mean yes. 
        *GM:*  Mental cases?  Is that like a psionic power? I would like having Psionic powers.     








*OOC:*


Does having a sai count?






No.








*OOC:*


You sure?






Positive.








*OOC:*


Fine then...  just spoiled my fun... I'm sad now.






        *GM:*  I hope you are happy!  He's crying on the inside.     
....








*OOC:*


So... now what?






Let's blame Leif.
        *GM:*  I'm totally there.     








*OOC:*


Me too.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Discrete??
> or
> Discreet?
> [look it up if you don't know]




Both


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> Both



Ok, fine.  Is it better to be discreetly discrete, or discretely discreet?


----------



## Relique du Madde

*GM:*  Hmmm... the problem with the GM block is that is color doesn't match any text color so I  I don't think I could abuse the gm block to make a psuedo spoiler..      









*OOC:*


However, the OOC block... 







 and the think bubble... 


Spoiler



are a different story.


----------



## Blackrat

*DICE ROLLER!*

Come on guys, here's the upcoming dice roller. Give it a twirl.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/293867-help-test-new-dice-roller.html


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> I've never tried snails or ants, but some people love'em.




I like snails!
 But I'm also European...


----------



## renau1g

Blackrat said:


> *DICE ROLLER!*
> 
> Come on guys, here's the upcoming dice roller. Give it a twirl.
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/293867-help-test-new-dice-roller.html




This is not nearly far enough off-topic to be here.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Relique du Madde said:


> You know?   I now feel like dead pool...




Forgot this:


----------



## renau1g

Don't we all love Duct Tape?


----------



## Scotley

I want to test the dice roller, but it doesn't seem to be live yet.


----------



## Velmont

Ask any engineer, duct tape is an universal tools, even better to have around than a swiss knife.


----------



## Insight

I prefer Duck Tape


----------



## Scott DeWar

Velmont said:


> Ask any engineer, duct tape is an universal tools, even better to have around than a swiss knife.




Maybe on par with the swiss army knife. You can't cut wood with duct tape, but you can with the 'officer' model of the swiss knife.


----------



## renau1g

Hmmm If I was stuck in the zombie apocolypse situation I'd prefer the Swiss Army Knife so I could open canned food. Now for everyday uses around my house, duct tape wins hands down.


----------



## Insight

Scott DeWar said:


> Maybe on par with the swiss army knife. You *can't cut wood with duct tape*, but you can with the 'officer' model of the swiss knife.




You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Duct/Duck Tape is a very useful thing. You can literally hold a car together with the stuff and drive it around, at pretty good speeds.

Duct Tape is The Force. It has a Light Side and a Dark Side and it holds the world together.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> You can't cut wood with duct tape




Can't resist...

"You must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest! With... A Herring!!!"


----------



## Velmont

Scott DeWar said:


> Maybe on par with the swiss army knife. You can't cut wood with duct tape, but you can with the 'officer' model of the swiss knife.




Maybe, but you can repair a broken chainsaw and then you're good for both cut wood and tear down zombies, and that with much more fun!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> Can't resist...
> 
> "You must cut down the mightiest tree in the forest! With... A Herring!!!"



first, a warning:

this is a totally useless and off d and d post .... you have been warned.

now, on to the proper information. I wish to say, Leif, why don't you tell me how i am using the duct tape wron when trying to cut wood with it? Shall we call the Mythbusters?

and next, Dragongwriter, that sounds like a red herring you have thrown int to this tr\hread to get us on topic trac, when we are explicitly forbidden to be on a topic!!

and by the way, when did 







*OOC:*


 this 





 get started


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yesterday.. or maybe the day before... or the day before that.


----------



## Rhun

This thread is still going? Man you guys can post some BS!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> and next, Dragongwriter, that sounds like a red herring you have thrown int to this trhread to get us on topic trac, when we are explicitly forbidden to be on a topic!!




Since when is anything Monty Python on-topic? And if it was a red herring, you just jumped on, making it worth my time. 



> and by the way, when did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get started




Now who's trying to be on-topic? Glass houses, DeWar, glass houses.  



Rhun said:


> This thread is still going? Man you guys can post some BS!




That's a load of crap, and you know it!


----------



## Velmont

Rhun said:


> This thread is still going? Man you guys can post some BS!




Not it's not. It's not going anywhere.


----------



## renau1g

Rhun said:


> This thread is still going? Man you guys can post some BS!




Yeah, the mods are good for letting this keep going, gotta be wasting some bandwidth


----------



## Rhun

renau1g said:


> Yeah, the mods are good for letting this keep going, gotta be wasting some bandwidth




Compared to some of the other miscellaneous posts we've had in the past, this is nothin'.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Rhun said:


> Compared to some of the other miscellaneous posts we've had in the past, this is nothin'.




Especially when you compare it to that DB killing Hive thread Blackrat posted a few pages ago.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Thins thing moves so fast but admiral ackbar cereal rocks "Your taste buds can't repel flavor of that magnitude!


----------



## Praetor

*I am HERE!*

The Roman is finally here. And feeling very ooc. And yes, we did colonize America. Don't listen to any lies you hear au contraire.


----------



## renau1g

welcome to the insantiy oh great emperor


----------



## Praetor

*Your Profile Picture...*

Bears a strong resemblance to The Order of the Stick. Now back to off topic conversation. Anyone ever play Metroid Prime?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

the emperor is me, put any drinks he gets on my tab.

EDIT:: Damnit man, why do you do this to me!?!, they were good games though and OOTS is win.


----------



## Leif

Insight said:


> I prefer Duck Tape






renau1g said:


> Don't we all love Duct Tape?



I've seen in spelled both ways.  The justification for both, apparently, is this:

DUCT Tape -- because it's used in construction to join the duct work of a building.  (This is my preference, also, actualy.)

DUCK Tape -- because water rolls of of it like a duck's back.  (Can you say LAME?) (No offense, Insight, but you'd just better stick to medicine and drinking, imo )


----------



## Praetor

Heeey now Gandalf. Don't get too big for your robe. To the others out there wondering - Praetor is a friend of Gandalf, but definitely has his own tab.


----------



## Praetor

Leif said:


> I've seen in spelled both ways.  The justification for both, apparently, is this:
> 
> DUCT Tape -- because it's used in construction to join the duct work of a building.  (This is my preference, also, actualy.)
> 
> DUCK Tape -- because water rolls of of it like a duck's back.  (Can you say LAME?) (No offense, Insight, but you'd just better stick to medicine and drinking, imo )



Wasn't it originally used in military building applications? I remember reading that somewhere...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I knew Praetor in wizard school (middle school/Primary school)

And methinks he must remember who taught him to play this game hm?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> I've seen in spelled both ways.  The justification for both, apparently, is this:
> 
> DUCT Tape -- because it's used in construction to join the duct work of a building.  (This is my preference, also, actualy.)
> 
> DUCK Tape -- because water rolls of of it like a duck's back.  (Can you say LAME?) (No offense, Insight, but you'd just better stick to medicine and drinking, imo )




As I recall, it was originally called Duck Tape, for the reason you mention. It has become essentially interchangeable over time. But there is still the Duck Tape brand. Not sure if the story is true, but the brand does remain.



Praetor said:


> Anyone ever play Metroid Prime?




Only 1 and 2. Tons of fun with both.


----------



## Leif

Doesn't matter one whit, Praetor and Gandalf!  Insight can drink you both under the table of your choice.  (Or at least his character, Doc Hannigan can.)


----------



## Praetor

The first Metroid Prime is one of THE best games I have ever played. Just decided to replay it, and I'm finishing up artifact collection right now.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

stealing post 440, late to the gun again. off to my corner now to pout!


----------



## Scotley

Believe it or not it was originally called 'duck' tape because it was made with a material called 'cotton duck', similar the cloth medical tape it was based on. It was originally used to seal ammunition cases to keep out moisture during WWII. The versatility of the stuff was soon learned by the soldiers and it came onto the civilian market soon after the war. The silver version came when the booming post-war construction industry used it for heating and AC applications. That is when the Duct tape name also came into use.


----------



## HolyMan

Ahhh... good old WWII.

We should all be thankful, because without the "War to End all Wars" we wouldn't be here on EnWorld right now killing minutes, talking about duct tape. 

HM


----------



## Leif

I don't quite know how to tell you this, HM, but the "War to End All Wars" was WWI.


----------



## HolyMan

Well it sure didn't did it.

HM









*OOC:*



Soory got me wars mixed up. There have been so many.


----------



## renau1g

Praetor said:


> Bears a strong resemblance to The Order of the Stick. Now back to off topic conversation. Anyone ever play Metroid Prime?




Nope. My toddlers broke my Wii, they tried to stuff 3 cds in it at once...some reason it didn't work.


----------



## DistractingFlare

renau1g said:


> Nope. My toddlers broke my Wii, they tried to stuff 3 cds in it at once...some reason it didn't work.




If my (hypothetical) children did that, I'd feed them to the Kraken.

[MENTION=94356]Praetor[/MENTION], welcome to The Fray, where all your dreams become nightmares!


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Well it sure didn't did it.
> HM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Soory got me wars mixed up. There have been so many.



No, much to our shame and great suffering, it surely didn't ["end all wars," that is].


----------



## HolyMan

Until a man learns to live with-in himself peacefully, he will never beable to live in peace with his fellow man.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> I don't quite know how to tell you this, HM, but the "War to End All Wars" was WWI.




You sure it wasn't the Edition war?  Cause it seems that every time someone tries to bring it up, by espousing the superiority of one of the combatants there's a /threadlock /banhammer.

I'm just grateful that the M&M 2e and M&M 3e has gotten along... cause if those two sides started warring...  I'm afraid the world might blow up as soon as COSMIC powered combatants start appearing.

Oh and Superman could take out Freedom League.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it wasn't the Edition war?  Cause it seems that evertime someone tries to bring it up, there's a /threadlock /banhammer.



No, no, no, you're thinking of THE NEVER-ENDING WAR. 


HolyMan said:


> Until a man learns to live with-in himself peacefully, he will never beable to live in peace with his fellow man.



Such wisdom, Master!  No wonder I haven't been able to snatch the pebble from your hand.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Such wisdom, Master! No wonder I haven't been able to snatch the pebble from your hand.




No my young student, it is because you are so slow. 

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare

Superman sucks. There, I said it.
[sblock=Unless]You mean Superman from Mark Millar's "Superman: Red Son" comic. That Superman is supercool.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

Mmm... Duct tape...


----------



## Walking Dad

DistractingFlare said:


> Superman sucks. There, I said it.
> [sblock=Unless]You mean Superman from Mark Millar's "Superman: Red Son" comic. That Superman is supercool.[/sblock]




He doesn't suck! He is a dick!
Superdickery Home

And DC Adventures will win!


----------



## Walking Dad

Just saw the



> Link another account?  This is used for quick-account-switching, and is  useful if you have character accounts for Play-by-Post games.



on my 'settings' page. I didn't know that one can have multiple different named accounts... (or at least that it is allowed.)

EDIT: And now it vanished... strange...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have a feeling that message might have disappeared after someone remembered about the chaos that sock puppets have caused in the past.  So it as probably decided that encouraging sock puppets isn't a good idea  (even though linking them would make banning disruptive puppets easier).


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> No my young student, it is because you are so slow.
> 
> HM



"young student?"  Don't you mean, "Grasshoppah?"


----------



## Scotley

Relique du Madde said:


> You sure it wasn't the Edition war?  Cause it seems that every time someone tries to bring it up, by espousing the superiority of one of the combatants there's a /threadlock /banhammer.
> 
> I'm just grateful that the M&M 2e and M&M 3e has gotten along... cause if those two sides started warring...  I'm afraid the world might blow up as soon as COSMIC powered combatants start appearing.
> 
> Oh and Superman could take out Freedom League.




It's all about the gear. Give Bowman a couple of kryponite tipped arrows and the equation changes dramatically.


----------



## Walking Dad

Or pink kryptonite... or magic... or hir him with a red sun laser... Superman got many Achilles heels over his existence.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> I have a feeling that message might have disappeared after someone remembered about the chaos that sock puppets have caused in the past.  So it as probably decided that encouraging sock puppets isn't a good idea  (even though linking them would make banning disruptive puppets easier).




The alias is still linked to your main account id, but it's like at Paizo's boards where for PbP games you can post as "Xavier, the human enchanter" rather than renau1g for the games you're in.


----------



## Relique du Madde

renau1g said:


> The alias is still linked to your main account id, but it's like at Paizo's boards where for PbP games you can post as "Xavier, the human enchanter" rather than renau1g for the games you're in.




Your answer lacks the proper amount of conspiratorial paranoia.


----------



## renau1g

Uhh...damnit...I mean I can't wait to have my puppet accounts, then I can really blast Leif. 

I can't say too much, what with me being a sock puppet for Crothian... uh-oh...now the truth is out. *ducks out*


----------



## Relique du Madde

Delayed server timed out double post.



Seriously, it took a half an hour for the page to reload after I originally posted.


----------



## Scotley

Relique du Madde said:


> Your answer lacks the proper amount of conspiratorial paranoia.




Yeah, you aren't even wearing a tin foil hat!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scotley said:


> Yeah, you aren't even wearing a tin foil hat!




That's because I'm a cylon.  My head is already made of tin foil.


----------



## Rhun

Scotley said:


> Yeah, you aren't even wearing a tin foil hat!




Are you sure?


----------



## Insight

*OOC:*


insert conspiratorial paranoia here


----------



## Scotley

Rhun said:


> Are you sure?




I'm sure. <Cue ominous music>


----------



## Leif

*OOC:*


Ok, I've officially been promoted(?) from Thread Starter to Lurker here. You guys are sick, twisted, and just plain frikkin' WRONG!


----------



## HolyMan

Is Lurker a promotion? If it is I will start doing more of it.

HM


----------



## renau1g

Naw it's not a promotion. in 4e Lurkers suck. Artillery is where it's at baby!


----------



## HolyMan

So you want me to bomb this thread??? 

Good save by the way Insight here's mine.

HM


----------



## Leif

How does that one work?
[diceroll=1d20] smacking HolyMan [/diceroll]
hmm, that didn't work.  have to try something different tomorrow.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Unfortunately, it looks like you have to post then press the "roll dice button" on the post afterwards... which is sort of fail.


----------



## Blackrat

You fail at failing.


----------



## Blackrat

Flail Snail fails Flailing...


----------



## Walking Dad

Real question: Does anyone know from what comic this is? And please no religious discussion!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Glory/Avengelyne II: The Godyssey #1


----------



## Insight

Walking Dad said:


> Real question: Does anyone know from what comic this is? And please no religious discussion!




Ehhhhhh


----------



## Relique du Madde

Beat you by a minute, Insight.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> Glory/Avengelyne II: The Godyssey #1




Thanks! I knew one could answer any question in the internet in one hour (and with EN World!.


----------



## renau1g

Relique du Madde said:


> Beat you by a minute, Insight.




It's only because he failed his knowledge check so badly.


----------



## Velmont

Just to look if ENWorld like me more than IC:

*Edit:* Nope


----------



## Scotley

Hmm, I'll give my own luck a test today.

Hey, I only rolled below average on one die and then only by a bit. I think that's a sign that I should start some combats in the games I run. Look out players here it comes!


----------



## Scotley

I just thought of a way to crank up the post count on this thread. Roll one of each die with no mods and try to beat my total of 125. If you do, I'll bow to your superior luck and give you an experience point! One try per contestant please!


----------



## Velmont

I won't be able...

*Edit:* I told you so. Only 2 dice above average, and I never roll d12...


----------



## Velmont

I suggest you also try to predict your result... not bad, I'm only at 6 from my prediction.


----------



## renau1g

Nice job Velmont


----------



## renau1g

Better than I expected but just came up short.


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Nice job Velmont




Yikes, that's close enough to make me sweat.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

how does it work? (the dice rolling) I do not see a button for it.


----------



## Scotley

GandalfMithrandir said:


> how does it work? (the dice rolling) I do not see a button for it.




Its kinda weird actually. You have to post first and then you'll see an 'add a dice roll' button along with the 'edit' button. Seems a little basacwards huh?


----------



## Velmont

First, you must do a post. Then you'll see a button on your post next to the Edit button to add a roll.


----------



## Velmont

Scotley said:


> Its kinda weird actually. You have to post first and then you'll see an 'add a dice roll' button along with the 'edit' button. Seems a little basacwards huh?




Not exactly. You must do a post, and only mods can erase the post, and you can't edit the roll once it is done. 

*Conclusion:* Mods keep for themselves the right to cheat.


----------



## Scotley

Velmont said:


> Not exactly. You must do a post, and only mods can erase the post, and you can't edit the roll once it is done.
> 
> *Conclusion:* Mods keep for themselves the right to cheat.




Ah, I see the logic now. That's yet another conspiracy for this thread.


----------



## renau1g

Hmmm so in L4W I'm glad Cov's not one of my PC's as he's a mod there. Remind me to keep an eye on stonegod in LEB... he's sneaky


----------



## Scott DeWar

you know what would really have increased the post count is if we had placed one die in one post.


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> you know what would really have increased the post count is if we had placed one die in one post.




Yeah, but you'd have beaten me on like three dice if I had done that. I'd run out of experience points for the day before lunch. This way I'm invulnerable!


----------



## Scott DeWar

and now for my next trick: invisble castle . . . .  drum roll please  . . . 

url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2688478/]1d4+1d6+1d8+1d10+1d12+1d20+1d100=66[/url]

which is about typical for IC: 4,3,1,1,9,18,30


----------



## Velmont

Not only it is an unauthorized mulligan, but you also cheat for trying the lowest roll by not rolling a d100... I told you, unless you are a mod, we can see you cheat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

oh, I forgot the d 100. thanks Velmont. I wasnt trying to hide anything, so is that cheating?


----------



## renau1g

IC COmparison (1d4+1d6+1d8+1d10+1d12+1d20+1d100=59) - apparently I should use the EN-roller more


----------



## Scott DeWar

Me too. even my unauthorized mulligan was better then IC.


----------



## Velmont

I had a feeling today, it is confirmed: Does IC love me? (1d4+1d6+1d8+1d10+1d12+1d20+1d100=48)

It is really not my lucky day... r1, I might only post tomorrow my action for Calisto


----------



## Scott DeWar

IC must be part of the big brother conspiracy to cause world wide depression so the pharmaceutical companies can rake in really big bucks on the anti-d's.

Lets try this: IC roller vs the contender EW roller! and holy man, you are not allowed to roll because there are no holy rollers allowed here! JK!! 

1d4+1d6+1d8+1d10+1d12+1d20+1d100=133

wow, ic won that time.


----------



## Rhun

SO the consensus appears to be that the EN World dice roller results in more favorable numbers than Invisible Castle?


----------



## Velmont

I will never tell that, even under torture. IC have given me too much good roll to tell such thing.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

The question you gotta ask yourself is: do I feel lucky? well punk? do ya?


----------



## HolyMan

Great post GM but let's see if I am lucky.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Not even a little lucky. 

But I did see where it said soon it will be adding a new graphic "lite" option I hope so. These huge dice would just ruin a great set of thread posts.

EDIT: What's this?? What's this?? TOP OF THE 35th?!?

HM


----------



## Leif

Of couse, we can always defeat the cunning plan of those evil, cheating mods by just continuing to use IC, although, if we do that, we'll have to forego the nifty dice graphics....


----------



## Relique du Madde

Or if you're crafty you can make fake rolls.  














1d6+1d6+1d6
Am I the devil?

But I'm pretty sure they won't fool anyone without the nested table and the header/cell formatting


----------



## HolyMan

Hmm.. didn't take. In the post I had it all looking good but it didn't transfer.

HM

Dice Roll*
Dice Roll











                                                                                             18 
1d6+1d6+1d6
Am I the Devil?​*​


----------



## HolyMan

Forgot to add this I just got done watching a little Jackie Chan.

EDIT:hmm... that didn't take either not my night.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRxlBbByGjc&feature=related"]YouTube - The Forbidden Kingdom Fight Scene 4[/ame]

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Hmm.. didn't take. In the post I had it all looking good but it didn't transfer.




It uses magic  

Your lucky number is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Confucius saids beware the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 eyed man.


----------



## Leif

This thing works great for ability scores, too!


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> This thing works great for ability scores, too!




Yeah but was that your roll for Strength or Charima?

"Zero charisma!" - Elliot

HM


----------



## Leif

Leif said:


> This thing works great for ability scores, too!






HolyMan said:


> Yeah but was that your roll for Strength or Charima?



considering that I'm STILL following this thread and even still posting to it, I think it could only be my WISDOM.


----------



## HolyMan

Tushay.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Tushay.
> 
> HM




What's anyone's rear end got to do with this?

(HM, the word you were looking for is "touché," French for "touch" and largely used as a fencing/sword-fighting term.)


----------



## HolyMan

No I had to google it to get the urban/common man's spelling.  

goggle it you will see.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> No I had to google it to get the urban/common man's spelling.
> 
> goggle it you will see.
> 
> HM




Meh.

I prefer the urbane man's spelling.

That, and I'm used to seeing you misspell a lot of words.


----------



## HolyMan

Soon as I finish writing the HolyMan's dictionary that won't be a problem anymore. 

HM


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> considering that I'm STILL following this thread and even still posting to it, I think it could only be my WISDOM.




I really wanted to give you xp for this one, but I've obviously been to miserly as I have not spread it around enough yet.


----------



## Velmont

Why am I here?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ha! my spell works so well!!! 

MUA HA HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Rhun

Wow. That is all I'm going to say. (Not to be confused with WOW)


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> I really wanted to give you xp for this one, but I've obviously been to miserly as I have not spread it around enough yet.



rainchecks are accepted with pleasure.


----------



## Leif

Thanks for the xp, Velmont!


----------



## Rhun

Leif said:


> Thanks for the xp, Velmont!




As if you need more?


----------



## Velmont

Rhun said:


> As if you need more?




You never have enough XP. I don't have enough XP. Come on guys, spread the joy to me to be able to spread it again to others!


----------



## renau1g

I tried to give it to you but it hasn't been long enough sorry Velmont. On a related note, I'm apparently now a Vampire, so watch out


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> I tried to give it to you but it hasn't been long enough sorry Velmont. On a related note, I'm apparently now a Vampire, so watch out




Does that mean you'll only be posting at night or do you have internet access in your coffin?


----------



## renau1g

Well at night I'll be busy taking any Bugbear, Gnolls, or Owlbears I come across, during the day I'll be trapped inside so I waste my time with the internet. Soon I'll be able to brood and be full of angst as the darkness is returning BWA-HA-HA!


----------



## Scott DeWar

gnoll's blood tastes bad and is of poor nutritional value. You may want to consider leaving us alone.


----------



## DistractingFlare

I am just a lowly Goblin. (I'm a Goblin, right?)

Empower me with all your...power...and stuff!


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> I tried to give it to you but it hasn't been long enough sorry Velmont. On a related note, I'm apparently now a Vampire, so watch out





"Holy Neck Bitters Bat-Man watch out!"

"Don't fear Boy Wonder I knew this would happen and I came prepared. These garlic treated bat-undergarments will protect us from anything this fiend can throw at us."









*OOC:*



How much time needs to pass? I mean I owe [MENTION=4936]Shayuri[/MENTION] a couple more XP for some great IC posts. 







HM


----------



## HolyMan

DistractingFlare said:


> I am just a lowly Goblin. (I'm a Goblin, right?)
> 
> Empower me with all your...power...and stuff!




Your lvl also goes up as you give out XP not just by recieving.

HM


----------



## Shayuri

Who robs cave fish of their sight?

*I DO.*

*I DO.*


----------



## HolyMan

Knew Shayuri would fit right in here to help us to twenty-three hundred pages. 

EDIT: Why am I always at the top of a new page? Better few from the front row not up in the nose bleeders.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> EDIT: Why am I always at the top of a new page? Better few from the front row not up in the nose bleeders.
> 
> HM




And suddenly, I wish I was still wondering what was dripping on me...


----------



## HolyMan

Wait I think that is an opposed check.

HM


----------



## DistractingFlare

Now I'm nauseated, and nobody wins.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Even if it was opposed, I got you beat.

But I still wish I didn't know...


----------



## renau1g

I win, that's more blood!


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> Well at night I'll be busy taking any Bugbear, Gnolls, or Owlbears I come across, during the day I'll be trapped inside so I waste my time with the internet. Soon I'll be able to brood and be full of angst as the darkness is returning BWA-HA-HA!




One thing about EN World I never could stomach, all the damn vampires.


----------



## Velmont

DistractingFlare said:


> I am just a lowly Goblin. (I'm a Goblin, right?)
> 
> Empower me with all your...power...and stuff!




Not anymore, you got promoted to Hobgoblin.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> And suddenly, I wish I was still wondering what was dripping on me...






Dragonwriter said:


> Even if it was opposed, I got you beat.
> 
> But I still wish I didn't know...




except, the dc was 22


----------



## Dragonwriter

Do you speak from experience, DeWar?

Because I have serious doubts HM has either the stats or the HD to make the DC that high.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I did an assist another and did a few spells that boosted the opposed roll to 22


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> I did an assist another and did a few spells that boosted the opposed roll to 22




But if it is a DC, as you said earlier, you cannot boost it with such means.

And the opposed roll would take a lot of finagling to make it 22 or higher.

Simply put, stop lying. You lose.

(Trust me, you don't want to continue this. I can rules-lawyer for days. )


----------



## Relique du Madde

I disbelieve.


----------



## renau1g

I will roll a save...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> But if it is a DC, as you said earlier, you cannot boost it with such means.
> 
> And the opposed roll would take a lot of finagling to make it 22 or higher.
> 
> Simply put, stop lying. You lose.
> 
> (Trust me, you don't want to continue this. I can rules-lawyer for days. )




oh, but I have the almighty munchkin card: * Because I said so!*


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> oh, but I have the almighty munchkin card: * Because I said so!*




That doesn't work for munchkins; it works for DMs. Still got ya beat.


----------



## Scott DeWar

but I am a min maxing dm who plays munkin!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> oh, but I have the almighty munchkin card: * Because I said so!*





Dragonwriter said:


> That doesn't work for munchkins; it works for DMs. Still got ya beat.





Scott DeWar said:


> but I am a min maxing dm who plays munkin!




Sorry... but you still loose.


----------



## renau1g

I've got the answer to that sucka


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I gave everyone that I could XP, and I seem to be a hobgoblin now, not sure if I have received 23 xp yet, but in any case: YAY!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hats off to Relique. that beats my munchkin card.

and to Rena1g, I say hats off to the night elf mohawk gernade!


----------



## DistractingFlare

Thanks for all the XP, everyone. My next mission is to shuffle off this mortal (hobgoblin) coil and become...whatever comes after! Yayy!


----------



## Scott DeWar

that would be lich, right?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> that would be lich, right?




Liches can't be easily defeated by a level 5 Gnoll.  It has to be something tougher then a hobgob but weaker then a Gnoll... A bugbear?  Or was that level 2?  It's an Orc!


----------



## Scott DeWar

yeah, sure. just scrolled right up to dragonwriter did you?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Nope.   He's on my previous page (I'm set up for 20 posts/page).  I looked at a post in Meta.


----------



## Leif

Any chance you can give us a link to that thread?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Any chance you can give us a link to that thread?




http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/280237-xp-levels-revealed.html


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/280237-xp-levels-revealed.html



THANKS Relique!


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> http://www.enworld.org/forum/meta/280237-xp-levels-revealed.html






Leif said:


> THANKS Relique!




Yay that was like useful so surely it doesn't belong in this thread.

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Yay that was like useful so surely it doesn't belong in this thread.
> 
> HM



Spread that link around far and wide, then, HM.


----------



## Scott DeWar

so, now where were we?


----------



## Scotley

Where indeed. I get busy for a couple of days and come back to find that this thread has ground to a halt. We need posts. There must be someone out there with something meaningless to post?


----------



## renau1g

Uhh.... so everyone ready for the start of hockey season? I know I am.... Go Leafs!


----------



## Velmont

Yeah, I'm ready. I'm supporting the most French Canadian team of the league. Go Ligthning Go!  Oh also, my second team: Go Habs Go too!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I am jacking his thread to say that my cross country team finished 5th in the 26th annual Sparta Cross country invitational despite the foot of mud over most of the course, I myself had a time of 22 minutes 42 seconds for the 5 kilometer race.

you may have your thread back now.


Also GO RED WINGS!!

That is all for now folks!


----------



## HolyMan

ready for the holidays????

96 days till the big one 

What are you getting me for X-Mas Leif??

HM


----------



## renau1g

Are you the PC in one of his games? If so, maybe he can give you a TPK


----------



## renau1g

Velmont said:


> Yeah, I'm ready. I'm supporting the most French Canadian team of the league. Go Ligthning Go!  Oh also, my second team: Go Habs Go too!




So are the Nordiques going to be coming back or what?


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Go Leafs!



Thank you, thank you, but it's LEIF. 


HolyMan said:


> ready for the holidays????
> 
> What are you getting me for X-Mas Leif??



I think I have a fruitcake that's from the 1800's around here somewhere...


----------



## Blackrat

Two households, both alike in dignity,
In fair Verona, where we lay our scene,
From ancient grudge break to new mutiny,
Where civil blood makes civil hands unclean.
From forth the fatal loins of these two foes
A pair of star-cross'd lovers take their life;
Whose misadventured piteous overthrows
Doth with their death bury their parents' strife.
The fearful passage of their death-mark'd love,
And the continuance of their parents' rage,
Which, but their children's end, nought could remove,
Is now the two hours' traffic of our stage;
The which if you with patient ears attend,
What here shall miss, our toil shall strive to mend.


----------



## Velmont

renau1g said:


> So are the Nordiques going to be coming back or what?




Yes, I think so, but it might take a year or two more, the time Quebec city figure that Harper won't pay and they start to look at the private to find the other half of the needed found to build the new Collesium. 

I predict Winnipeg will have their Jets back first. Probably The Coyote of Phoenix. The Panther could end in Quebec. Florida is not Hockey enough to hold two teams.


----------



## renau1g

It's not really hockey enough for 1 team


----------



## Velmont

Yeah it is... there is too much Québécois who spend their winter in Florida to NOT have a hockey team. Why do you think the Canadian always spend their Christmas Holiday playing game in Florida, because the Lightning and the Panther can full their arena at least once in the season


----------



## renau1g

A friend of mine lives in Toronto and his folks have a place in Florida. It was cheaper for him to fly to Tampa and see a Leafs/Lightning game than it was to buy tickets for the Leafs in Toronto. On top of him getting a nice trip to Florida in the winter!


----------



## Scott DeWar

I once wne to a blue fight and a hocky game broke out!

Go Blues!!!


----------



## Insight

Velmont said:


> Yes, I think so, but it might take a year or two more, the time Quebec city figure that Harper won't pay and they start to look at the private to find the other half of the needed found to build the new Collesium.
> 
> I predict Winnipeg will have their Jets back first. Probably The Coyote of Phoenix. The Panther could end in Quebec. Florida is *not Hockey enough* to hold two teams.




Nothing is _ever_ hockey enough...


----------



## Insight

I have a new game we could play to pad this MF'er out.

Post the name of the most ridiculous animal and each post must be in alphabetical order (A, B, C, etc)

I'll start with 

*A*

Armadillo


----------



## renau1g

*B*

Baby Armadillo?  No...that's cheating

I'm partial to Baboon or Burro


----------



## Velmont

*C*

*Chicken*, like r1 who doesn't want to go with his first animal.


----------



## HolyMan

This is re-*D*onkey-lis, but I'll play along.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Echidna


----------



## HolyMan

??what??

HM


----------



## Leif

Frikkin Frog


----------



## stonegod

*Geckos*. I mean really.

Also, I just finished a four year PbP game. Didn't finish the module, but still. Pre-4E to post-Essentials.


----------



## Insight

stonegod said:


> *Geckos*. I mean really.
> 
> Also, I just finished a four year PbP game. Didn't finish the module, but still. Pre-4E to post-Essentials.




Congrats!  I've never seen a game last longer than a month (any that I've been in, anyway).

Also, *Hippopotamus*


----------



## HolyMan

stonegod said:


> *Geckos*. I mean really.
> 
> Also, I just finished a four year PbP game. Didn't finish the module, but still. Pre-4E to post-Essentials.




My congratulations also!  (is that a record I wonder)

And *Ibex* (yes I goggled it who ever heard of an Ibex before, )

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

stonegod said:


> *Geckos*. I mean really.
> 
> Also, I just finished a four year PbP game. Didn't finish the module, but still. Pre-4E to post-Essentials.




So, what's the secret?


----------



## Leif

Jackalope  (look it up)  (Any deer hunters should be familiar with this beast...)


----------



## Insight

*K*angaroo.

I mean, really.


----------



## Leif

Lion <- too easy!
Louse


----------



## DistractingFlare

Moose.

[sblock=URGENT SIDENOTE]Have you people heard of the ShakeWeight? It's a goofy workout device that looks quite inappropriate. Anyway, they're having a contest for jingle-writers. My roommates have entered the competition, and the more hits their video receives, the more likely they are to win. If you'd like to give it a view or two, check it out!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMkXKD3TvpU]YouTube - "Shake Weight Jingle Contest" - Wacky Sock[/ame][/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat

You spotted snakes, with double tongue,
Thorny hedgehogs, be not seen;
*Newts* and blind-worms do no wrong;
Come not near our fairy queen:


----------



## Blackrat

Orangutang


----------



## Blackrat

Sorry about triple post but I wanted to make it to P

*Platypus*! The silliest animal that ever existed!


----------



## DistractingFlare

Blackrat, have you heard of the pangolin? That's my favorite animal. It's like an anteater with spikes and an adorable face!


----------



## stonegod

Relique du Madde said:


> So, what's the secret?



Great players and a lot of time. The PCs had a lot of investment in each other and the NPCs which is what I spent time fleshing out (after the module, of course). This was my recently ended Ravenloft game (one of r1's PC deaths was in that game).

Oh, and *Quahog*. I mean, something hard with a tongue like that? Its got to be trouble.


----------



## HolyMan

DistractingFlare said:


> Blackrat, have you heard of the pangolin? That's my favorite animal. It's like an anteater with spikes and an adorable face!




Oh yes a face only a mother could love but then again that would make a neat monster for the next time on of my groups needs a random encounter so thank you.

and *Rook*

HM


----------



## Blackrat

DistractingFlare said:


> Blackrat, have you heard of the pangolin? That's my favorite animal. It's like an anteater with spikes and an adorable face!




I had to look it up. And man, you are right. Those are awesomely cute. And I found this http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ae/Coat_of_Pangolin_scales.JPG . A scale-mail made of pangolin scales 

Flail-*Snail*


----------



## Scott DeWar

Snipe ( it is such great fun going on a snipe hunt!!)

edit: blast it blackrat. you got it by 2  minutes!!


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> Snipe ( it is such great fun going on a snipe hunt!!)
> 
> edit: blast it blackrat. you got it by 2  minutes!!




Your is better


----------



## Leif

Tenebrious worm??


----------



## Walking Dad

Urbilaterian

Veldkamp's Dwarf Epauletted Fruit Bat


----------



## Blackrat

Walking Dad said:


> Veldkamp's Dwarf Epauletted Fruit Bat




Maybe not the most ridiculous animal, but probably the most ridiculously named one anyway


----------



## Blackrat

*Walrus *wants his bucket


----------



## Velmont

Xenopus Frog

I had a character that last 4 years, but it was in LEW... Congrat Stonegod. My longuest games last over a year, but they never reach 2.


----------



## renau1g

stonegod said:


> Great players and a lot of time. The PCs had a lot of investment in each other and the NPCs which is what I spent time fleshing out (after the module, of course). This was my recently ended Ravenloft game (one of r1's PC deaths was in that game).
> 
> Oh, and *Quahog*. I mean, something hard with a tongue like that? Its got to be trouble.




Not only one of my PC's deaths, but the first one in my gaming experience of 10+ years...don't worry I'll get both you and IG back...

*Y*ellow Throat Warbler - Yellow-throated Warbler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## renau1g

And FTW:

*Z*igzag salamander - Zigzag Salamander — Forest Encyclopedia Network


----------



## Scott DeWar

well, we have made it to page 42


----------



## Velmont

But we are still at page 16...


----------



## Dragonwriter

Yeah, it might be a good idea to spot posting the page count... Post count is a better bet.


----------



## stonegod

renau1g said:


> Not only one of my PC's deaths, but the first one in my gaming experience of 10+ years...don't worry I'll get both you and IG back...



Haltor or Fissure is the question, of course.


----------



## Velmont

Depend. Seeing how r1 roll against Fissure, I think he won't be able to kill him. I don't know how he roll against Haltor.


----------



## renau1g

stonegod said:


> Haltor or Fissure is the question, of course.




Well...Haltor's got a pair of healers in his game and now being level 5 at least you'll all have 2 daily's to save your butts. Fissure OTOH has 1/3 his team down, including the healer... 



Velmont said:


> Depend. Seeing how r1 roll against Fissure, I think he won't be able to kill him. I don't know how he roll against Haltor.




Fissure has been quite lucky this fight, but the dragonborn hasn't really looked at him yet, just that waste of xp gargoyle.


----------



## HolyMan

*Just found this and it is a must see... let me get* @Voda Vosa *in here too he likes dwarves.*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJH_n0RdShE]YouTube - Doomsday Clock[/ame]

HM


----------



## renau1g

Hey so totally random (perfect for here) anyone try Lord of the Rings Online since it's gone free to play? I have, it's not bad, but I'm not really a MMORPG fan. There's still too much "Go kill 8 wolves and bring me their pelts" or "Go bring this doodad to that guy"


----------



## Scott DeWar

nice vid HM!


----------



## Voda Vosa

*Who dares to summon me!*


----------



## HolyMan

*gulp* I do. 

HM

p.s thanks Scott


----------



## renau1g

HM - WTH is that for? I'm assuming a video game, but is it Warhammer?


----------



## Insight

renau1g said:


> Hey so totally random (perfect for here) anyone try Lord of the Rings Online since it's gone free to play? I have, it's not bad, but I'm not really a MMORPG fan. There's still too much "Go kill 8 wolves and bring me their pelts" or "Go bring this doodad to that guy"




I'm waiting on Star Wars: The Old Republic.


----------



## Voda Vosa

Oh, Hi Holy man. How are you doing?


----------



## Dragonwriter

renau1g said:


> Hey so totally random (perfect for here) anyone try Lord of the Rings Online since it's gone free to play?




Nope, and I don't plan on it.



Insight said:


> I'm waiting on Star Wars: The Old Republic.




I might actually go for that one, as I love BioWare, but I still doubt I'll get into it. I'm not much of an MMO player. The only one I actually play is RuneScape, largely thanks to the insane variety available in that game.



renau1g said:


> HM - WTH is that for? I'm assuming a video game, but is it Warhammer?




Looks like it... Set to Smashing Pumpkins, according to the other "check these out" videos.

Of course, they could've just put the video together because they wanted to... Certainly been done before. Disturbed's version of Land of Confusion (yes, the Genesis piece) was done entirely in animation, without even animated members of the band.


----------



## HolyMan

renau1g said:


> HM - WTH is that for? I'm assuming a video game, but is it Warhammer?




I was looking for something to play the song for me to see if I wanted to add it to my IPOD. That was the first video at you tube. And yes the chaos warrior and priest were from warhammer as well as the orcs and the dwarven slayer. The future warriors I have no clue but she had a nice..



Voda Vosa said:


> Oh, Hi Holy man. How are you doing?




Doing good VV did you get to check out the video it had a cool orc vs dwarf battle in it.

HM


----------



## renau1g

So...another off-topic discussion, I picked up the Walking Dead Compendium and Book 5 and finished them in like 3-4 days... That's 1400 pages of flesh-eating goodness. I can't wait until Oct. 31st for the series to start. If you haven't read them yet I can't recommend it enough. I also picked up the 28 Days Later graphic novel, but felt the value wasn't worth it and Selena seems far less like the movie version and far more like Michonne from the Walking Dead series. 



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Walking-Dead-Compendium-1/dp/1607060760/ref=pd_ts_b_1?ie=UTF8&s=books]Amazon.com: The Walking Dead Compendium Volume 1 (9781607060765): Robert Kirkman, Charlie Adlard, Cliff Rathburn: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Walking-Dead-Book-5/dp/1607061716/ref=pd_sim_b_1]Amazon.com: The Walking Dead Book 5 (9781607061717): Robert Kirkman, Charlie Adlard, Cliff Rathburn: Books[/ame]
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/28-Days-Later-Vol-1/dp/1608865053/ref=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1285188272&sr=1-2]Amazon.com: 28 Days Later Vol 1 (9781608865055): Michael Alan Nelson, Declan Shalvey: Books[/ame]


----------



## Leif

So now we start through again at "AA":

Aardvark!

[ab, anyone?]


----------



## Dragonwriter

Please don't... That was possibly the most boring string of 26 posts I've seen in this entire thread.

The sports-talk comes close, but the animal list does edge it out by a small margin.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

agreed. I taught one of my friends to play 3.5 earlier, we are playing a fun game with a half-orc barbarian (level one) that has a cart pulled by a light warhorse and a guard dog, along with his greataxe that's about all he has, we just started during after school before CC starts for me.


----------



## HolyMan

Crazy monkey's site had a great way to waste post space. 

I give you a sentence and you post the sentence back changing only one word.

So if I posted:

The car in my driveway is red and in pristine shape.

You could post:

The car in my driveway is *blue *and in pristine shape.

Although that second sentence is a little boring it is funnier to change things weirdly like:

The *elephant* in my driveway is red and in pristine shape.

HM


----------



## Leif

Hey!  I know what let's do!  Let's try to AVOID wasting  any more server disk space!  

Whatta concept, I know, I know...


----------



## renau1g

Skip to 6:30 - Leif 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1w9pMgOHVnw[/ame]

So.... who shi*t in your cereal?


----------



## Leif

Pretty amusing, Ry.  Too bad your DC was 25.


----------



## Insight

renau1g said:


> So...another off-topic discussion, I picked up the Walking Dead Compendium ...




When I first saw that, I thought you wrote the *Walking Dad* Compendium...


----------



## Leif

So, Insight, how much detail are you going to require for Doc's 'scientific endeavors' at Centry General?  Any chance we can hand wave that BS, too?


----------



## Leif

Insight said:


> When I first saw that, I thought you wrote the *Walking Dad* Compendium...



And, yeah, I'd buy a copy of WD's compenduim!


----------



## Relique du Madde

So I ended up getting a new cell phone and a new plan that actually makes browsing the web viable... and well this site is so mobile unfriendly..  It got me wondering if buying that tap talk app improves the experience.. cause if it doesn't then I don't think I can goof off here (or check my games) when only equipt with my cell phone...


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> Well...Haltor's got a pair of healers in his game  and now being level 5 at least you'll all have 2 daily's to save your  butts. Fissure OTOH has 1/3 his team down, including the healer...



Yes, I'm the healer 



renau1g said:


> HM - WTH is that for? I'm assuming a video game, but is it Warhammer?



And Hellsgate I think. A RPG of some ex-blizzard employees.



Insight said:


> When I first saw that, I thought you wrote the *Walking Dad* Compendium...



 What would be in it???



Leif said:


> And, yeah, I'd buy a copy of WD's compenduim!



The one with the center fold


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> The one with the center fold




So is the centerfold of Walking Mom?


----------



## Walking Dad

No, the one and only ME in all his ... glory?


----------



## Leif

Walking Dad said:


> The one with the center fold





Walking Dad said:


> No, the one and only ME in all his ... glory?



Ugh.  Maybe I'll pass on that one, then, WD.  No offense, but, dayum!


----------



## Blackrat

The Stars are not for Man.

Oh boy, I didn't remember at all how sad a book can be...


----------



## renau1g

[sblock=Sneak Peak of the Walking Dad Centerfold]






[/sblock]


----------



## Insight

All I can say is thank dog for his arm in the way


----------



## renau1g

Yeah, Walking Dad's got to ask Walking Mom to wax him or something...


----------



## Relique du Madde

Aaauughgh!! why did I click on the spoiler block!  Must scrub eyes..


----------



## Scotley

HolyMan said:


> My congratulations also!  (is that a record I wonder)
> 
> And *Ibex* (yes I goggled it who ever heard of an Ibex before, )
> 
> HM




My first play by post game here is over 5 years having begun in March of 2005. I'm trying to bring it to an end in order to start something new, but it will be at least October before I can do it.


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Yeah, Walking Dad's got to ask Walking Mom to wax him or something...





Relique du Madde said:


> Aaauughgh!! why did I click on the spoiler block!  Must scrub eyes..



No DOUBT, Relique!  renau1g:  DOUBLE DAYUM!!  Curse you dang Canadians!  (All Canadians except renau1g are excepted from my vitriol.)



Scotley said:


> My first play by post game here is over 5 years having begun in March of 2005. I'm trying to bring it to an end in order to start something new, but it will be at least October before I can do it.



Island Empire is your FIRST pbp game here?  Wow, I feel so honored, but I hate to lose Gnurl, anyway.


----------



## HolyMan

Da,n I am blond and I difn't taje remive nlindness/dwafness tosay of all daus. Vurse uou remqu1g!!!!

HN


----------



## Leif

*Leads HM by the hand, not letting bump painfully into _too_ many walls*  

Here, ya go, gramps, sit right here and I'll fetch your ovaltine.


----------



## renau1g

MMMM...rich, rich chocolate-y Ovaltine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5SR0PkZxzw]YouTube - Classic Ovaltine TV Commercial[/ame]


----------



## Scotley

Relique du Madde said:


> So I ended up getting a new cell phone and a new plan that actually makes browsing the web viable... and well this site is so mobile unfriendly..  It got me wondering if buying that tap talk app improves the experience.. cause if it doesn't then I don't think I can goof off here (or check my games) when only equipt with my cell phone...




I've not tried tap talk, but I've noticed that when I try to access this site from my blackberry or windows smart phone I get tangled up with links to a recipe site. Does anyone else have this problem? There will be links to twenty or so pages of different categories of recipes that obscure the sign in links of the site. Very frustrating.


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Island Empire is your FIRST pbp game here?  Wow, I feel so honored, but I hate to lose Gnurl, anyway.




Only the first one I have DM'ed here. I played in several first. There may be further opportunities for Gnurl, but I think it is time to put this story line to rest.


----------



## HolyMan

More Ovaltine, please!! 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

did anyone else see the ovalteenies fron australia (1983)?


----------



## Scott DeWar

I expected a whole lot more chatter by now. you guys are realy slackin' here!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I need to scrub my brain off now after opening the sblock, rena1g, do you have any idea how hard that is?


----------



## Scotley

Hey deWar if you want chatter, crank your air conditioner down a few degrees...

Besides, isn't slacking the whole point of this thread. You can't exactly insist that people slack more energetically! 

That said, I should have more time for slacking now that the weekend is here.


----------



## Scotley

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I need to scrub my brain off now after opening the sblock, rena1g, do you have any idea how hard that is?




'hard'!?! that image gave me a perpetual soft-on...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> Hey deWar if you want chatter, crank your air conditioner down a few degrees...



I wish i could, but we have someone allergic to ther cold living in this house. she says 72 is freezing.



Scotley said:


> Besides, isn't slacking the whole point of this thread. You can't exactly insist that people slack more energetically!



Well, I can insist all i want. Whether nor not I get results is another pointy altogether.



Scotley said:


> That said, I should have more time for slacking now that the weekend is here.



 Well then, get slacking!!


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> 'hard'!?! that image gave me a perpetual soft-on...



Poor Mrs. Scotley!


----------



## Scott DeWar

ye gads . .  my brain needs to be rebooted after all of this.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> ye gads . .  my brain needs to be rebooted after all of this.



Good luck with that, DeWar!  Hey, aren't you overdue for a hardware upgrade in the brain department? hehehehe


----------



## Scotley

Leif said:


> Poor Mrs. Scotley!




 Fortunately, she will be working the next couple of nights as I try a mix of powerful aphrodisiacs, self-hypnosis and cognitive behavioral therapy to get over this image induced malady.

What can I say? I take my husbandly duties very seriously.


----------



## Relique du Madde

GandalfMithrandir said:


> now after opening the sblock, rena1g, do you have any idea how hard that is?




Quoting out of context Ftw



Scotley said:


> Fortunately, she will be working the next couple of nights as I try a mix of powerful aphrodisiacs, self-hypnosis and cognitive behavioral therapy to get over this image induced malady.
> 
> What can I say? I take my husbandly duties very seriously.




If the blue pill doesn't work then it's broken beyon Mrs Maytag's ability to fix it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> ye gads . .  my brain needs to be rebooted after all of this.






Leif said:


> Good luck with that, DeWar!  Hey, aren't you overdue for a hardware upgrade in the brain department? hehehehe




and now for som nice comforting electro shock theripy . . 

 KAZZZZAP!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, I have gotten an upgrade of the computer type. As in a new computer. How's that for a hardwere upgrade?


----------



## HolyMan

Glad you were bored Scott and nixed this thread to page 46. 

HM


----------



## renau1g

Scotley said:


> I've not tried tap talk, but I've noticed that when I try to access this site from my blackberry or windows smart phone I get tangled up with links to a recipe site. Does anyone else have this problem? There will be links to twenty or so pages of different categories of recipes that obscure the sign in links of the site. Very frustrating.




I get my blackberry in the next few days so I'll let you know. 

Glad I could do my part to keep you off Mrs. Scotley, although I thought all you grey hairs had to use the blue pill 

j/k


----------



## Scotley

renau1g said:


> I get my blackberry in the next few days so I'll let you know.
> 
> Glad I could do my part to keep you off Mrs. Scotley, although I thought all you grey hairs had to use the blue pill
> 
> j/k




Actually, the use of the blue pill has more to do with the quality of the Mrs. than the gray hair of the Mr. 

Fortunately, my busty blond former high school cheerleader has been able to allow me to ignore all the spam emails from Canadian Pharmacies offering such chemical enhancement.


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Fortunately, she will be working the next couple of nights as I try a mix of powerful aphrodisiacs, self-hypnosis and cognitive behavioral therapy to get over this image induced malady.
> 
> What can I say? I take my husbandly duties very seriously.



Either that, or you're just a HORN-DOG! hehehe


Scott DeWar said:


> By the way, I have gotten an upgrade of the computer type. As in a new computer. How's that for a hardwere upgrade?



Congrats!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I don't have a cell phone... as for cross country, I got 22:55 on thursday and 22:45 today


----------



## renau1g

I don't have a cell either, I'm a cheap bastard, but work is going to pay/require for me to have one so I'm ok with that.


----------



## Leif

I caved several years ago and got a cell.  My 'revenge' is that I have it turned off much of the time.


----------



## Scotley

Sometimes I wish I didn't have a cell phone, but I carry two pretty much around the clock. That's the downside of being the boss. I have to be accessible when the manure encounters the rotating blades. 

I want to get a Samsung Captivate to replace my aging blackjack. But it is hard to justify spending another couple of hundred bucks on a phone. Mrs. Scotley and my daughter have Iphones, but I'm just not that impressed.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

some of my friends have droids and seem pretty happy with them, but they are pretty expensive


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> some of my friends have droids and seem pretty happy with them, but they are pretty expensive



R2D2 or C3PO??


----------



## Scotley

GandalfMithrandir said:


> some of my friends have droids and seem pretty happy with them, but they are pretty expensive




Well, in my case I'm suffering because my wife got an Iphone and became primary account holder. If she were trading it in, she could get the droid phone for like sixty bucks. But since I'm a second line on the plan I have to pay two hundred. Of course I bought one outright without a plan it would be over $500, so I guess I should just take what I can get.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scotley said:


> Fortunately, my busty blond former high school cheerleader has been able to allow me to ignore all the spam emails from Canadian Pharmacies offering such chemical enhancement.




You know the law of the internet,  it doesn't exist unless there are pictures* of it.


*Taken when she was a busty high school cheerleader.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> You know the law of the internet,  it doesn't exist unless there are pictures* of it.



That must mean that Bill Gates and Steve Jobs never get gas.  "No, hun, wasn't me!  Do yo see a poot over here?"


----------



## Scott DeWar

now this is much more like it. pure geek talk and slack splat!


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> *Taken when she was a busty high school cheerleader.



Hey, Relique, don'tcha be eyein' my Bud's woman, 'cause it'd be a shame if we had to hurt ya. 

[sblock=Scotley]Your back is secure, my friend.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey leif, mrs scotley may prefer you stay away from her hubby's back side


----------



## renau1g

...better his than hers 

Ok, so have we dwelled far too long on the subject of Mrs. Scotley?


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> ...better his than hers
> 
> Ok, so have we dwelled far too long on the subject of Mrs. Scotley?



Yes, indeed we have.  Hey, no offense intended, Relique, just offering moral support to my bud, Scotley.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, what is the topic d' jour?


----------



## Scotley

How about what's for dinner? Making a London Broil and some potatoes and carrots at my house.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Yes, indeed we have.  Hey, no offense inended, Relique, just offering moral support to my bud, Scotley.




Wait what?  I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## HolyMan

For this thread it should be "What isn't for dinner?"

For me that would be Seafood of any sort. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

is  hagerstown on the coast HM?

I had Mahi Mahi a couble of days ago and I have mashed taters bbq pork roast (think slow roasted pulled pork with musterd bbq sause ).

only breakfast so far today


----------



## Relique du Madde

This is a slight improvement... but no tag rendering and that stupid tapatalk footer makes me a sad panda. Im going to change it to something awesome...

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait what?  I wasn't paying attention.



Good, it's probably best that way.  Carry on, then. 


HolyMan said:


> For this thread it should be "What isn't for dinner?"
> For me that would be Seafood of any sort.
> HM



Aww come on HM, aren't you just dying for some nice, rubbery octopus? 


Relique du Madde said:


> This is a slight improvement... but no tag rendering and that stupid tapatalk footer makes me a sad panda. Im going to change it to something awesome...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk



I thought that all pandas were constantly and annoyingly cheerful and bubbly?  Oh, well....


----------



## Relique du Madde

That's only a front pandas use to lore you into a false sense of security.


----------



## renau1g

Yup, here's a shot I got of those devious bastards


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> That's only a front pandas use to lull(?) you into a false sense of security.



The grubby B*ST***S!!


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Yup, here's a shot I got of those devious bastards



Wow!  The mind just boggles....


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> is hagerstown on the coast HM?




No it is in a valley about 1.5 hrs west of Baltimore and 1 hr north of DC. When you step outside you can see mountains surrounding you in every direction. 

So I grew up on corn on the cob, green beans & ham, and all that other farmer's food you hear about. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I have lived on coast and farm lands and dity all. I have found noth9ng wron with that corn on the cob, ham and beans you spoker of, but also of of fish and other seafoods. It is all reeeeely good. IMHO.


----------



## Dragonwriter

I've lived in Southern California all my life, so I've had the chance to get exposed to numerous cuisines (and it helps that my family likes to try different foods). As a result, I appreciate just about anything edible, within reason.

I'm happy going from sushi or sashimi to baby back ribs to Afghan kitchen-style cooked kebabs. And then lobster or crab or calamari. And I have a massive sweet tooth, to top things off. Yum.


----------



## HolyMan

Stop your making me hungry  and I have posting to do. LOL

Fav foods are Mexican, Chinese, and Italian - in that order.

HM


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> Stop your making me hungry




Then I have done my job. 



> Fav foods are Mexican, Chinese, and Italian - in that order.




I happen to have some very nice restaurants specializing in each of those cuisines within short drives. And my family can cook dishes from each of those styles.  I'm lucky.

The best Mexican restaurant I know (and is in the area) has been in business for something like 40-50 years... And they're so good.

Most of my Italian food intake is from chain restaurants, but it's still good. It's better when my family actually cooks up a nice big pot of spaghetti. I swear it is a different sauce recipe used every time. And it always tastes great in the end. 

The Chinese places in my area are pretty good, but I tend to prefer Japanese food.

And there's a really nice Indian spot, and a Persian (seriously, they call it Persian cuisine, not Middle-Eastern) restaurant. And a place specializing in Afghan food that's been run by the same little old lady (an immigrant from the Middle East) for more than 20 years. 

Then, of course, there is In-N-Out, a wondrous phenomenon known best in SoCal and it's slowly creeping its way through the other states. Progress is slow, as the founding family still owns it and they will only use fresh supplies for their burgers, but it is advancing!

And there are several good cooks in my family. I cash in on my sweet tooth and make a few special desserts... Bananas Foster and Cherries Jubilee are my most-cooked ones. I've been spoiled on good food.


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Fav foods are Mexican, Chinese, and Italian - in that order.



Mine, in no particular order, are:  
Mexican, (ANYTHING Mexican I'll eat.  If it's got tortillas and cheese, I am THERE!)
Chinese, (Moo Shu and Szechuan are my faves) and
Good Old Southern,  (Catfish and Hushpuppies, Pork Chops and Mashed Taters and Green Beans, "fall-apart-tender" Roast Beef stewed with potatoes, carrots, and onions, and Bacon-and-'Mater Samiches, just to name a few)


----------



## HolyMan

Well I hate you all!!  I just wanted to post and hit the sheets, but noooooooo. Leif and his Tatters, DW taking about mmmm spagetti  (been a while I don't have a kitchen here. So I eat all my meals out. But where I work make's a mean chicken parmesan I think I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow. )

 I need to go to Stop-and-Go for a steamer sub and potatoe wedges now.

Be back in a few. LOL

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Well I hate you all!!  I just wanted to post and hit the sheets, but noooooooo. Leif and his Tatters, DW taking about mmmm spagetti  (been a while I don't have a kitchen here. So I eat all my meals out. But where I work make's a mean chicken parmesan I think I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow. )
> 
> I need to go to Stop-and-Go for a steamer sub and potatoe wedges now.
> 
> Be back in a few. LOL
> 
> HM



Guess Who's a DIVA when he's hungry??


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


> But where I work make's a mean chicken parmesan I think I know what I'm having for lunch tomorrow. )




Yum, Chicken Parm. I happen to know another local restaurant, in business for numerous years, specializing in Basque cooking. If you don't know, it's a region between Spain and France, if memory serves, with their own distinct culture. And cooking. 

Anyways, this place makes the most wonderful Veal Parmesan. Tender, juicy, succulent, in a luscious tomato sauce, then Provolone and Mozzarella melted on top of it... After about three courses of appetizers, including fresh soup, salad, cheese, beef slices, tomato slices, spaghetti, vegetables (peas, green beans or carrots, it varies)... And that's included in the price of one dinner. Oh, how I love "Centro Basco." If you ever travel through Chino, California, try to make a stop there for dinner.


----------



## Scott DeWar

any one got a snickers?

I am quite full right now, but I have a bowl of my slow roasted pork and taters next to me. yummmmmmers 

on top of that i have jsut starterd messengers 2: the scarecrow.


----------



## Leif

I'm on my way to "Centro Basco" in Chino, CA now, DW!  Would one of you guys tell Holy Man to call my boss in the morning and tell him that I ....... uhhhhhhh ........ any ideas?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> I'm on my way to "Centro Basco" in Chino, CA now, DW!  Would one of you guys tell Holy Man to call my boss in the morning and tell him that I ....... uhhhhhhh ........ any ideas?




Glad to hear it! More business for them means they'll stick around, and I have more chances of eating there! 

As for what to tell the boss... Family emergency and you had to travel to a specialist in SoCal?


----------



## HolyMan

I am back and full and content and yes I am a DIVA when hungry. When my belly hurts it is the biggest pain in the butt. 

Today a guy at work said his eyes were bigger than his stomach so I patted my paunch and said I don't have that problem LOL. 

Ok I got about 6 threads to update so I'll be around.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dragonwriter said:


> there is In-N-Out,




Alright Dragonwriter... 
In-N-Out vs Tommy's.  Who wins?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Relique du Madde said:


> Alright Dragonwriter...
> In-N-Out vs Tommy's.  Who wins?




Honestly, I have never eaten at Tommy's.

My experience with In-N-Out, however, is extensive... aaaaannnnddd... I'm starting to drool just thinking about their Double-Doubles.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dragonwriter said:


> Honestly, I have never eaten at Tommy's.
> 
> My experience with In-N-Out, however, is extensive... aaaaannnnddd... I'm starting to drool just thinking about their Double-Doubles.


----------



## HolyMan

Well it looks like we swept through a page talking about food. LOL

One of the things I miss about having a RL group. I remeber once me and a friends played everyday and always had Pizza Hut. We were named customer of the month LOL.

Ah that was way back to we were playing D&D out of the blue box.

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dude. That's awesome!  What kind of perks does a pizzahut customer of the month get?


----------



## Walking Dad

Revenge for making me hungry and to destroy your appetite:



renau1g said:


> [sblock=Sneak Peak of the Walking Dad Centerfold]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]






renau1g said:


> Yeah, Walking Dad's got to ask Walking Mom to wax him or something...




Bah, I got much less hair than that... on my head.


----------



## DistractingFlare

I was reading through this, getting all hungry, thinking about posting where my favorite restaurant were - where to get the best BBQ and Mexican food in the Dallas area...

and then I got to the picture of Burt Reynolds, and got an incredible stomachache. I literally feel like I should skip class because I am so close to losing my breakfast over it.


----------



## Scotley

For good or ill (considering my waist line), I live in a city that is blessed with a wide array of really good food. I can think of few ethic styles that I don't like. I guess Asian food is my favorite, but I can certainly get excited about Mexican or Mediterranean as well. 

There are some locally owned Asian Fusion places here that are very good. It is a very happy thing to be able to get Vietnamese spring rolls, Chinese hot and sour soup and Thai curry for a meal and have all of them be done well. Some great Vietnamese food here, I love getting the little spring rolls wrapped up in leaf lettuce with Thai basil and cilantro sprigs and dipping it into hot chili and sweet peanut sauce followed by a big bowl of beef noodle soup. We have a Thai place that make Tom Kha soup (coconut milk soup with galangha, mushrooms, chili peppers, lime juice Thai herbs and choice of shrimp, chicken or tofu that is truly a masterpiece. It comes in a Styrofoam cup when you get take out and I could drink a quart easily. 

We have some good Indian and Pakistani places as well. Not much Middle Eastern, but enough good places to satisfy the craving. 

We don't have an In and Out Burger, but a local bar chain called Huey's and a place called Cheeseburger Cheeseburger after the infamous SLN skits can get the job done. There's even a place called Dyer's that deep-fry's the patties. 

Ah Mexican, there are some world class Mexican Restaurants here. Last time I got together with Leif he put on quite an impressive spread despite having nary a Latino bone in his body. We've got a place just a few blocks from the office called Las Delicious that is absolutely wonderful. The food is very simple and authentic. It is cheap and wonderful. They make their own salsa (nice and hot) daily and they have a tortilla business as well making fresh tortillas and chips (oh the chips!). They have Tortas (Mexican hot sub sandwiches, their Cuban sandwich variation with jalapenos instead of pickles is my fav. and the Milanesa--breaded grilled steak) on fresh bread (no doubt made in proper mexican style with lard) along with tamales and they make open faced tacos with such choices as Pastor (marinated pork), chorizo (if you don't know what chorizo is you don't really know mexican food), pork chop and steak. They have an all in one fajita with grilled steak, marinated pork, pork chop, bacon, green pepper, onion and cheese with 9 small corn tortillas and home made sauces. The charro soup beans with chorizo, ham and bacon are another simple, but oh so tasty goodie. Don't even get me started on the the 3 milk's cake...

Of course this is the south and the Barbecue capital of the world and so we get some things ya'll in other parts of the country might not have much familiarity with--catfish (deep fried or blackened) with hush puppies on the side. We make our pulled BBQ pork shoulder sandwiches a special way too--spicy, smoky, vinegary sauce on the slow cooked meat with sweet slaw on top. Dry rub ribs with spicy fries, slaw, BBQ baked bean and corn on the cob. Oh yeah, and BBQ spaghetti. Other Southern specialties like Greens, black eye peas and shrimp over cheese grits are here too (that's three separate dishes fyi) as well as Cajun fare which has gotten even better here post Katrina.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ooooooooo! blackened catfish from the catfish corner! or from the Perry kitchen pn friday. YUMMMMMMMMM!

my favorite home cookin' place


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> ooooooooo! blackened catfish from the catfish corner! or from the Perry kitchen pn friday. YUMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> my favorite home cookin' place




That looks like a mighty fine place to dine to my well trained southern eye. Have to check it out sometime as it is only a few hours away.


----------



## HolyMan

For being Pizzahut customers of the month we got 30% of all orders for a month, and a certificate LOL.

I cannot believe you regurgitated that picture WD I glad I knew not to click on it a second time. 

I like spicy food the best and it has been soooooo long since I have had anything blackened mmmmmmm.. Love it when the corners of my mouth are burning a little from spicy food. 

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

off topic in the off topic discussion: Hagerstown is also about 15 minutes from the Civil War Battlefield of Antietam and about an hour from Harpers Ferry.

I love the mountains ^_^


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

anyone seen the fast and the furious lately? I watched all four in a row last night, and now I want blue LED lights under my car.


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> I cannot believe you regurgitated that picture WD I glad I knew not to click on it a second time.




Hmmm...  Burt Reynolds Rolling?


----------



## Leif

Scotley said:


> Last time I got together with Leif he put on quite an impressive spread despite having nary a Latino bone in his body.



Thank you, kind sir!  Coming from my true, dyed-in-the-wool epicurean friend, that is high praise, indeed!

But I thought my bone was a little Latino...


----------



## HolyMan

GandalfMithrandir said:


> off topic in the off topic discussion: Hagerstown is also about 15 minutes from the Civil War Battlefield of Antietam and about an hour from Harpers Ferry.
> 
> I love the mountains ^_^




GM sounds like he knows the area well, pretty soon those mountains will be a dozen different colors as the leaves turn for the fall. 

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Time for more dice abuse!


----------



## HolyMan

Going to add rolls in a min. Want to see what's new.

HM

EDIT: Yeah that's right 50 pages down and th edice roller looks awesome streamlined.


----------



## Relique du Madde

hahhaha!  Fate dice say they explode, but don't.
Same with regular dice if you put a negative number.


If you put down "-" , "+" or a letter it causes a DB error.



stuff


----------



## HolyMan

It's not letting me edit?

Hmm it did at the top but it didn't go back to the regular screen I'm still on the edit screen and it saves but doesn't change

HM


----------



## renau1g

C'mon dice


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scotley said:


> That looks like a mighty fine place to dine to my well trained southern eye. Have to check it out sometime as it is only a few hours away.




I must warn you, my good man, the yaught club is a joke actually. their home port is midway missouri where there is a little ngeneral store with a sresturaunt attached. The eateery is run by a family where the mother has taught the daughters the art of home cookin'.

the yaught club is where all the ranchers get together and discuss world problems and solve them.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I was in The easter US on vacation this summer and stayed in Hagerstown (Where, coincidentally, Lee took his army after their Defeat at Gettysburg about three hours drive east) so I remember the area, I really wish I could be there in the fall, withe the mountains and such.

EDIT: I seem to be able to edit my post after a die roll, lets see if it will go back to my regularly scheduled stuff


----------



## HolyMan

Yes every building downtown has a little picture on it showing what it looked like during the Civil War and what it was used for. We also do the "Ransom of Hagerstown", were actors play parts of the confederate occupation and the unions defeat trying to take back the town, (lot of hay on the roads and horses galloping around) Eventually the union paid off the ransom.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

That's awesome, I'm assuming it was early July, as Gettysburg ended July 3, so Lee would have gotten there about 1-5 days later, given that they were walking, and moving a corps or so is a big and slow operation, I don't know though, but that still would be awesome to see. The only cool thing (sort of) in this town is a stinkin' tulip festival where tourists come and look at all the tulips planted all over in the spring, clog up the streets, and take pictures with you, it's very annoying.


----------



## Walking Dad

Have they implemented a streamlined variant or the possibility for a 1d6-1d6 roll?

Streamlined is much better. And you can 'fake' 1d6-1d6 by doing a 2d6-7.


----------



## Leif

Dad, why would you ever need 1d6-1d6 in the first place???


----------



## Walking Dad

For this game:

Arac-Knight in Unconventional Heroes Edition.[ICONs] OOC

And now I will roll up an Omega World Character here 

Ok,

Str: 14
Dex: 14
Con: 13
Int: 12
Wis: 13
Cha: 11  (better than my WotBS character  )

Forgot to roll my mutant stock: Clicky

Final abilities:

Str: 14
Dex: 12
Con: 19
Int: 8
Wis: 13
Cha: 7


Now Mutations (I will play a insect mutant):
Standard Mutations:
Exoskeleton
Scent
Tremorsense

90 = Sonic Blast (8 value)
9 = immunity Poison (1 value)

Have to stop at 10 value... I will take the risk!

35 = Spring legs (2 value)

Ok, now defects (must have at lest 11 value):

93 = Stock defect -> Crude Hands (value 10)

(sorry, messed this up. You have to roll for the random stock mutation, but not effect. I will stake the roll for my second defect:

4= Distinctive odor.


*So, my character is a man sized stinking flea (jumps), without real hands, but a deadly scream and poison immunity. Who wants to go on an adventure with him???*


----------



## Velmont

Leif said:


> Dad, why would you ever need 1d6-1d6 in the first place???




Feng Shui!


----------



## HolyMan

Just incase you haven't you need to go to Settings, Edit Options, and down to the dice roller and click the streamline button, save and done.

And now all my post have a little narrow box between the post and signature but at least not all those colored dice. 

HM


----------



## renau1g

example!


----------



## Blackrat

Soon... Very soon...
*manic laughter while fidling with the steel*


----------



## Relique du Madde

I wish tapa talk allows me to use the dice roller... but oh well...

Sent via cybernetic implant


----------



## Praetor

I have no spare time. At all. Between the amazingly annoying logic puzzles in geometry, the A.P. world chapters, and Cross Country... I have no time to be OOC! So now that I have that rant out of the way, the dice roller is cool. But does anyone on this thread listen to metal or hard rock? Just picked up Avenged Sevenfold's newest album.


----------



## Scott DeWar

let me tap [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] on the sholder, I would guess that he might.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

time for the CC update

[sblock=CC update]I got 20.42, which is about 2 minutes faster than my previous time, and 4 seconds slower than my overall time.

After the race, which was at a shooting range, I went scavenging for bullet shells, and found the following:

Rifles
4: .22 short shells
4: .22 long shells
5: 5.56 mm shells
1: 30 caliber round
1: .308 Winchester

Pistols:
4: 10mm pistol rounds
1: 9mm pistol round

Shotguns:
1: 12 ga.
2: 20 ga.[/sblock]


----------



## Dragonwriter

Interestingly (or perhaps not, if you're a jerk ), despite my semi-recent conversion to metal, I haven't heard a single piece from Avenged Sevenfold.  
Or if I have, it hasn't stuck. What sub-genre are they? (mostly?)

Most of my metal exposure comes from Pandora, thanks to Southern California really having no metal (or even hard rock) stations. Grrr... The hardest stations are labeled "Alternative Rock" and only dabble with a little nu-metal, then play freakin' Bob Marley! I hate "rock" stations playing Marley, UB40 and other reggae stuff.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Praetor is not a jerk, I can personally attest to that, unless he has made a major personality swing in the past two years.


----------



## Dragonwriter

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Praetor is not a jerk, I can personally attest to that, unless he has made a major personality swing in the past two years.




It was intended to be a general statement, with "you" in the plural and non-identifying (so it could apply to anyone). Oh, how I love English grammar! 

I know of only one other language able to be so confusing... It's a Korean or Vietnamese dialect (or perhaps some other Asian language, as I've only heard of it once in passing) where the subjects of an entire conversation are identified only in the opening of the sentence.
EX: Person 1: Three guys (Joe, John and Jake) are driving in a car.
Person 2: So who was driving?
Person 1: He was.
...and on it goes...

After the identifying is done, the subject(s) are only noted by pronoun-equivalents. You don't want to come into the middle of a conversation in this language.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Gandulf, I am reasonably sure he, Dragonwriter, is not intoneing that your friend, Praetor, is a jerk.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Dragonwriter said:


> Most of my metal exposure comes from Pandora, thanks to Southern California really having no metal (or even hard rock) stations. Grrr... The hardest stations are labeled "Alternative Rock" and only dabble with a little nu-metal, then play freakin' Bob Marley! I hate "rock" stations playing Marley, UB40 and other reggae stuff.




That's part of the reason why alot of the different music scenes are dying in Los Angeles and Orange County (who knows how San Diego's scene is fairing).  I remember during the early 2000s there used to be a huge Goth scene which even included several clubs in OC, now it's only like three clubs maybe four clubs total.  I blame all the scene-sters and hipsters.... and Rap/Hip Hop.

Luckily, there appears to be a slight punk scene forming in the barrios, so hopefully that will start resurrecting all the punk off shoots and HOPEFULLY even Metal and it's off shoots.


----------



## Leif

*RE:  Heavy Metal*



Scott DeWar said:


> let me tap [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION] on the sholder, I would guess that he might.



Well.... I used to be.  But what was considered 'heavy metal' back in my day probably just qualifies as 'classic rock' now.  I gave up on the 'heay metal' scene about when Metallica appeared.  See, my kind of heavy metal is Black Sabbath, Dio, Deep Purple, Ozzy Ozborne and similar bands, and even Ozzy is kinda questionable for me.  The "stuff" (insert expletive beginning with the letter 's' here) that passes for heavy metal lately leaves me pretty much heaving my guts out.  Now [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION], on the other hand, was able to make the transition much better than I was. 

But, interestingly, I like Metallica now.  Go figure...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Amazing how the 'mentions' work here. Kinda neat!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe we should call [MENTION=19675]Dannyalcatraz[/MENTION] in on this discussion of METAL.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Yeah, those mentioned now get play on the Classic Rock stations (though I consider them Classic Metal). Except for Dio... Dio gets essentially no play (at least in my area). The only time I've heard Dio on the local radio was when Ronnie passed. On rare occasion, I hear a piece of Dio as a request from a listener, but that is the extent.

A real shame, as he put out some great material (in each group he became affiliated with).

Then Sabbath gets all of 3 tracks played (Paranoid, Iron Man and rarely War Pigs), and a grand 4 for Deep Purple (Smoke on the Water, Woman From Tokyo, Highway Star and rarely Hush). 
But then we get bombarded with Beatles and Rolling Stones. I don't really care for either of them (like maybe 25% of Beatles, maybe 33% of Stones)... I'm more for Led Zeppelin!  (Or dozens of other bands.)

EDIT: I was thinking of just such a thing, Relique.


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> Yeah, those mentioned now get play on the Classic Rock stations (though I consider them Classic Metal). Except for Dio... Dio gets essentially no play (at least in my area). The only time I've heard Dio on the local radio was when Ronnie passed. On rare occasion, I hear a piece of Dio as a request from a listener, but that is the extent.
> 
> A real shame, as he put out some great material (in each group he became affiliated with).



Yes that is a shame.  He did some excellent work with Rainbow and Sabbath, but, then, Rainbow also get little or no airplay in this universe.  The only Rainbow material that I don't care for was that little bit of weirdness when they had Graham Bonnet as lead singer. (Circa 1980-81??)

Speaking of which, anyone know whatever happened to Joe Lynn Turner???  I think he's the best singer that Rainbow ever had.  Better than Dio, even.


----------



## Scott DeWar

here I hear Hush quie often on the classic rock station 97.7 KPOW Sedelia Missouri.

I hear a good variety on that station. if I can find their websight I will post it. They strreaming audi on on their web sight!


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> here I hear Hush quie often on the classic rock station 97.7 KPOW Sedelia Missouri.
> 
> I hear a good variety on that station. if I can find their websight I will post it. They strreaming audi on on their web sight!



IMHO, "Hush" is by far the best effort of the Rod Evans, Nick Simper version of Deep Purple, a/k/a Mark I Deep Purple.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> IMHO, "Hush" is by far the best effort of the Rod Evans, Nick Simper version of Deep Purple, a/k/a Mark I Deep Purple.




Other members of my family have the same opinion. 



Scott DeWar said:


> I hear a good variety on that station. if I can find their websight I will post it. They strreaming audi on on their web sight!




Couldn't hurt to have a link. I tend not to stream much music due to my oddball connection.  And I don't spend much time searching for other stations (on the 'net) I might like. I've tried streaming a few through iTunes for metal, but they so often turn out to be against my tastes... Lots of screamo, which only serves to give me a headache. Or it's a lot of thrash, and I can only take thrash metal in small doses.

(My taste tends to run in the Power, Progressive and Symphonic families, when it comes to Metal. Most of the time. So it is difficult to really find something suitable, largely because I'm damnably picky! )


----------



## Scott DeWar

Here it is:  97.7 fm


----------



## Leif

Dragonwriter said:


> (My taste tends to run in the Power, Progressive and Symphonic families, when it comes to Metal. Most of the time. So it is difficult to really find something suitable, largely because I'm damnably picky! )



Give us me some examples of these sub-genres, please?


----------



## renau1g

Dragonwriter said:


> Yeah, those mentioned now get play on the Classic Rock stations (though I consider them Classic Metal). Except for Dio... Dio gets essentially no play (at least in my area). The only time I've heard Dio on the local radio was when Ronnie passed. On rare occasion, I hear a piece of Dio as a request from a listener, but that is the extent.
> 
> A real shame, as he put out some great material (in each group he became affiliated with).
> 
> Then Sabbath gets all of 3 tracks played (Paranoid, Iron Man and rarely War Pigs), and a grand 4 for Deep Purple (Smoke on the Water, Woman From Tokyo, Highway Star and rarely Hush).
> But then we get bombarded with Beatles and Rolling Stones. I don't really care for either of them (like maybe 25% of Beatles, maybe 33% of Stones)... I'm more for Led Zeppelin!  (Or dozens of other bands.)
> 
> EDIT: I was thinking of just such a thing, Relique.





It's too bad that the harder stuff gets mixed in with the softer Stones and Beatles tracks. I have Sirius here and the Classic Rock station plays way too much Stones IMO (could be because I really dislike them...). Even when they play things like Deep Purple it's mostly Smoke on The Water, sometimes Highway Star. Sabbath gets played on The Boneyard! One of my favourite stations, along with Lithium. The 90's alternative/grunge was what I listened to during my formative years...

What You'll Hear:

Hard and heavy classic rock.

What we play: AC/DC, Van Halen, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, Rush, Aerosmith, ZZ Top, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Jimi Hendrix, Iron Maiden.

SIRIUS Satellite Radio Canada - Boneyard

Lithium:

What You'll Hear

The best Grunge and '90s Alternative Rock.

What we play: Pearl Jam, Green Day, Smashing Pumpkins, Soundgarden, Foo Fighters, Radiohead, Alice In Chains, The Offspring, Stone Temple Pilots, Weezer, Nirvana and many more.

SIRIUS Satellite Radio Canada - Lithium 24


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> Give us me some examples of these sub-genres, please?




My pleasure. 

As an example of Power Metal, I present a couple of tracks from the German band “Wizard.” Power Metal tends to be on the expansive (or a bit over-the-top) side musically and lyrically. It also tends to draw on a lot of fantasy elements. (According to Wikipedia, there are two classes of Power Metal: American and European. American emphasizes guitar, largely removes keyboards and tends to use a high-pitch vocalist; European uses more melody and is a bit slower, on average. American also tends to have some overlap with Speed Metal, while European overlaps a bit with Progressive Metal.)
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nByBxNVOp9o]Wizard - Call To The Dragon[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGzI27NiLrQ]Serpent’s Venom – Wizard[/ame]

Progressive Metal is somewhat hard to describe. I suppose the best way for me to phrase it is a movement through more than one musical style in the course of a single track. In my opinion, Progressive bands are also the ones trying to push the boundaries of their music (Rush and Yes, for instance, are both Progressive Rock bands and did a lot in pushing the boundary). As an example of Progressive, here’s a little “Symphony X” and “Stratovarius.” Both of them also overlap into Power Metal (Symphony X is American, Stratovarius is European). I just wish I could get a complete video of Symphony X’s “The Odyssey,” their 24-minute retelling of the classic myth. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dmx6Gc6UOrk]Symphony X – Wicked[/ame]

Looks like this one got a little cut, but so be it.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4cW5uEqfG8&feature=related]Symphony X – Accolade II[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljor_b1DiY8]Stratovarius – Hunting High And Low[/ame]

Symphonic Metal tends to be very sweeping and grandiose and utilize more melodic styles than often seen in other genres (except, perhaps, Progressive). Symphonic bands will also, sometimes, use instruments not considered “metal-oriented,” so to speak. Things like violin, trumpet, etc. and others more commonly used in Classical music. And as an example of Symphonic Metal, here is Nightwish (and is also considered Gothic Metal, though I think that is due to having a female vocalist).
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6RuDVwXNLM]Nightwish – Gethsemane[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYJ6XNfgqC8]Nightwish – Sleeping Sun[/ame]

Now, I’m not an expert, and a lot of this info can be found on Wikipedia (right here).  And there is often a goodly portion of overlap between genres. It tends to make classifying a given band a bit tricky. 

Ooh, nice links renau1g. I may give the Boneyard a try… I get absolutely no Iron Maiden in my area, and very little Rush.
Does Lithium play a lot of Green Day? If so, I won't be giving them a try... For some reason, Green Day's singer gives me a headache. And so I never listen to Green Day.


----------



## Leif

Thanks, DW, that was most helpful!

Leifster's reviews:

Wizard : Cared not at all for "Call of the Dragon", but "Serpent's Venom" was marginally tolerable.

Symphony X:  "Wicked": sux da BIG one. "Accolade II": Surprisingly good after "Wicked."

Stratovarius and Night Wish are both quite good indeed!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> Thanks, DW, that was most helpful!
> 
> Leifster's reviews:
> 
> Wizard : Cared not at all for "Call of the Dragon", but "Serpent's Venom" was marginally tolerable.
> 
> Symphony X:  "Wicked": sux da BIG one. "Accolade II": Surprisingly good after "Wicked."
> 
> Stratovarius and Night Wish are both quite good indeed!




Seems you care more for the melodious pieces. 

I'm happy jumping from any of those to Yes to Kansas to Trans-Siberian Orchestra to The Doors to Iron Maiden. I have interesting tastes. Probably has to deal with my upbringing...

BTW, I do suggest trying to get a listen to Symphony X's "The Odyssey". Even my 89-year old grandmother thought it was good.  (For the record, she likes some Classical and a lot of Big Band a la Glenn Miller. So it was quite a departure for her. )


----------



## hafrogman

Dragonwriter said:


> And as an example of Symphonic Metal, here is Nightwish (and is also considered Gothic Metal, though I think that is due to having a female vocalist).



Nightwish?  Always a classic!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg5_mlQOsUQ]YouTube - Wishmaster - The Misheard Lyrics[/ame]


----------



## Scott DeWar

My question: is it wish master, witch monster, fish master or Jewish master?


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> My question: is it wish master, witch monster, fish master or Jewish master?




The song is really called Wishmaster. The video is making fun of not being able to completely understand the lyrics. And it certainly had me laughing. Nice find, hafrogman. 

Incidentally, Wishmaster was the first Nightwish song I heard and hooked me immediately.


----------



## renau1g

Here's a song I like:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bv3xM3v4-rI[/ame]

Edit:

Another one I like 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tu1wAP2Baco[/ame]


----------



## Walking Dad

Just need a space to attatch the file


----------



## HolyMan

And a better spot there isn't WD 

HM's music is varied and some would say weird. I grew up liking old school hip hop (Run DMC, Fresh Prince, Naughty by Nature, Bobby Brown) and moved into a little of the grudge sceen - Nirvana and Red Hot Chili Peppers. Then it was Korn, Limp Bizkit, Eminem, and POD in the late 90's. Then I went back in time a couple years ago and listened to The Doors, The Beatles, Queen and Steve Miller Band. 

Recently it is Disturbed, 30 Seconds to Mars, Paramore, Flyleaf, and Chevelle.

My IPod has all of the above and I just hit shuffle, one minute your listing to Wrecks in Effect next song you hear is probably by Breaking Benjamin LOL.

HM


----------



## renau1g

30 seconds to Mars are great, way better use of Leto's (sp?) time than acting  

After their first album I saw them in a small club in Detroit, there was like 50 people and the stage was about 1 foot higher than the floor, little/no security, it was the best concert I've seen. Such a great time, he was really into it considering the crowd... although he did take some of the ladies backstage after... wonder what happened there?


----------



## HolyMan

This is what got me listening to 30 seconds to Mars. I was looking for some stuff to use in my DARP game,and came across this. The Kill and Beautiful Lie are good songs also.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D5wTYmcBX4&feature=fvwk"]YouTube - This is War by 30 Seconds to Mars[/ame]

HM


----------



## renau1g

My favourite album was their first one from 2002, which is when I got into them. Fight Club had come out on DVD not too much earlier and it was enough that someone from there was in a rock band... yeah they still are fantastic 

http://www.italianechelon.it/0band/tourarchive_en.php#2002 <- tour list from 2002... 25.10 | The Shelter - Detroit, MI (USA) | Club Tour


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-tqzcq1BY0&ob=av2n

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n1sYTzw1iPY


----------



## HolyMan

All great songs thanks I have added them to my growing list (although no where near my gf's 4,000+ songs).

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Holyman, you are evil.   That cinematic was so awesome, I almost have to get that game now.


----------



## Leif

Sorry this post is so long after the fact, but:

DAMN THAT WAS HILARIOUS HAFROGMAN!

xp awarded, hafrogman.


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> Holyman, you are evil. That cinematic was so awesome, I almost have to get that game now.




Then I guess I am doubly evil (or prehaps UnHolyMan??) for showing you this:


 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iFrHRaH0Os]YouTube - Sacred Ashes[/ame]

But I think it shows the spell Walking Bomb alot better (around 2:05) there is an actual spell you can cast and the enemy might just blow up like in the video above.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

*gasp!* much too violent for a 16year old to be seeing! J/K I have seen much much worse, especially when I was in the ghetto in NYC, that was very scary.

BTW I am back!


----------



## HolyMan

Back from the ghetto? What do you mean back LOL, 

HM


----------



## renau1g

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsJwzVIApMg]YouTube - In The Ghetto Elvis And Cartman[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

So of course I went surfing the South Park on youtube and although the Poker Face was funny this cracked me up at the end.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcmOe2geZ4Q]YouTube - Come Sail Away - Southpark Style[/ame]

HM (who will probably be banned after this LOL)


----------



## HolyMan

*AND WHAT IS THIS???*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG4oLZR3Qx8"]YouTube - Enslaved E3 2010 Trailer[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvqjXKAxIkM[/ame]

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Enslaved is based on the "Journey to the West" you know, the Chinese story that inspired Dragon Ball and countless other anime.


I know that guy's supposed to be the "Monkey King" or an allusion to him, but why couldn't they make him a cat girl?  That would make so much more of an interesting story.  ;D


----------



## Leif

Yay!  We've almost reached the end of this thread. *whew*

I'll be closing it out when we reach a few posts shy of 1,000.  So you guys should be thinking about who among you will open the successor to this thread.  Personally, I nominate HolyMan.


----------



## Insight

You have done well, Leif.


----------



## Blackrat

Try rubbing bubblegum on your helmet and then wearing the helmet to avalanche. A rock will stick to the gum. Take the rock to the crusher to reveal a diamond inside. Now you put the diamond to the machine in the red castle's library. If you can't get to the library, remember to get the password from the chimpanzee by trading in a banana. You can get the bananas at the marketplace for 2 coppers. You can trade with the chimpanzee for other items too, but the only one you really need is the password.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I might make a new waif thread once this one is gone, of course this is only once it reaches 1k posts, which is a couple hundred from now.

EDIT: CC report: 22.20 or so.


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I might make a new waif thread once this one is gone, of course this is only once it reaches 1k posts, which is a couple hundred from now.
> 
> EDIT: CC report: 22.20 or so.



Excellent, Mithrandir!  "A star shines upon the hour of our meeting."

203 more posts, to be precise.   But the way you folk were posting early this week and at the end of last week, that could happen any day now.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I will name it Waif Thread AKA The Fray V2


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I will name it Waif Thread AKA The Fray V2



Most excellent.  Be sure and start it a post or two early so you can put a link in post #1000 here, if at all possible.


----------



## HolyMan

And Holyman sneaks in to take the convenent 800th post

I will start - The Fray "Tres" - Everyone is unFrayed   (1,200 post from now - probably in DEC LOL)

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> I will start - The Fray "Tres" - Everyone is unFrayed



 Nice, HM (you sneaky devil!  )


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

this is a junk post, meet tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

197 still to go!


----------



## Relique du Madde

wooooooo


----------



## HolyMan

Have we run out of off topic topics??

Food
Tech
Games
Best rp system (3.5)

What about movies have we done a couple pages about that??

Did everyone know there is a new Red Dawn movie in the works?

WOLVERINES!!!!

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> WOLVERINES!!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ahhhh, my fav of x men


----------



## Leif

Personally, I was always partial to NightCrawler!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Leif said:


> Personally, I was always partial to NightCrawler!




[sblock=So was bastion's arm....]





[/sblock]


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> [sblock=So was bastion's arm....]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/sblock]



Eek!


----------



## HolyMan

I have been out if comics to long so I don't know who the guy behind Wolverine is or the dude phasing through Nightcrawler.

EDIT: Top 'o the 55th and still the best thread out there. Also going to youtube right now have something I wanted you all to see speaking of comics.

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Here it is (hmm,, one post away from 5,200 guess I'll hit that tonight)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuhVOoD6C7o]YouTube - Green Lantern Trailer[/ame]

HM


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Here it is (hmm,, one post away from 5,200 guess I'll hit that tonight)
> 
> YouTube - Green Lantern Trailer
> 
> HM



Now THAT is COOL!!  GL was always my very most tippy top favorite 'captain tight pants bu****it' dude!


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> I have been out if comics to long so I don't know who the guy behind Wolverine is




Draken the evil son of wolverine... you know cuz wolverine is the manwhore of the marvel u (Draken only existed for like 4 years max).   The chick is wolverine's clone who is 18 and is basically like wolverine's daughter (long story). 



> or the dude phasing through Nightcrawler.



Bastion.  I think he was originally created in the late 90s but was the bbeg for the last several years.  

And nightcrawler teliported inti his arm... because when your a teliporter the one place you want to teliport is between someone you want to protect and the bbeg who is trying to strangle her.
This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> Now THAT is COOL!! GL was always my very most tippy top favorite 'captain tight pants bu****it' dude!




And we know that it was totally fake right?? (But cool)

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

I tried to watch that uube of tyhe green lanturn but it seened all screwed up.


----------



## HolyMan

You mean it wouldn't play or are you refering to all the different movie clips it was made from?

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

You know the best part of that trailer?  The fact that the GL's ring somehow landed in the hands of Mal Renolds...


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> And we know that it was totally fake right?? (But cool)
> 
> HM



FAKE?  You mean, there's NOT going to be a GREEN LANTERN feature film??   And I got my hopes up for nothing....


----------



## DistractingFlare

There is going to be a Green Lantern movie, but I think that trailer's fake.

Wolvie's son's name is Daken, not Draken. Daken Akhiro, I think. He was on Osborn's Dark Avengers, killed the Punisher (he got better) and some other stuff. He's also bisexual. Wee!

Yep, I'm back to posting in the waif thread. I couldn't get enough of you crazy old men.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

YOUNG man here, still not 18 yet, but very much crazy.


----------



## Relique du Madde

There is only one true Wolverine clone/child and Laura is her name.  All others are cheap impostors.


----------



## Blackrat

Weird things going on. Suddenly I find this ring on my left ring finger...


----------



## HolyMan

Leif said:


> FAKE? You mean, there's NOT going to be a GREEN LANTERN feature film??  And I got my hopes up for nothing....




I hope so but for now this fake had clips from the following movies that I know of...

Planet of the Apes
Star Trek (2010)
Matrix
Dragonball Z Evolution
Star Trek - Enterprise
Galaxy Quest (I think that is what the black hole scene is from)

You should see the crazy Thundercats fake trailer.

(rumor: Max Renolds to play Ant Man in Avengers movie.)

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> I tried to watch that uube of tyhe green lanturn but it seened all screwed up.






HolyMan said:


> You mean it wouldn't play or are you refering to all the different movie clips it was made from?
> 
> HM



it was like a blur. a digitized blur of color.


----------



## HolyMan

green??

EDIT: 56 can't stop this beastly thread

HM


----------



## Relique du Madde

Blackrat said:


> Weird things going on. Suddenly I find this ring on my left ring finger...





Its a trap!

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## HolyMan

Speaking of Green

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMA-taGtfXs]YouTube - Watch the Official The Green Hornet Trailer in HD[/ame]

HM


----------



## Leif

DistractingFlare said:


> Yep, I'm back to posting in the waif thread. I couldn't get enough of you crazy old men.



WATCH it, ya whippersnapper, we'll beat you with our canes!


GandalfMithrandir said:


> YOUNG man here, still not 18 yet, but very much crazy.



Yeah, but your avatar looks a lot like that grognard [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]! 


HolyMan said:


> You should see the crazy Thundercats fake trailer.



I remember watching Thundercats after class in the lobby of my college dorm when I was a freshman.  It was cheesy as all get-out, but it made for a good diversion while [MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION] was kicking my butt at spades!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Yeah, but your avatar looks a lot like that grognard [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]!



strangely enough, he is not that far off in the truth!

how do i post that pic of me leif?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> strangely enough, he is not that far off in the truth!
> 
> how do i post that pic of me leif?





aha i figgered it out!


----------



## renau1g

Ack! I go away for like 48-60 hours (tops) and the thread explodes? Ah well, I caught up. Man....it's been years since I read any comics besides The Walking Dead, but what you say about wolverine is screw-y. Oh, did Nightcrawler did in that panel? Seems like he would.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that will teach you to not keep up on the threads!


----------



## Walking Dad

Yes, Nightcrawler is currently dead, the Good German of the Marvel Universe 

About Daken, I still wait for a crossover between him and Batman's son (Damien). The crossover with the son of the Hulk was very funny.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Yes, Nightcrawler is currently dead, the Good German of the Marvel Universe
> 
> About Daken, I still wait for a crossover between him and Batman's son (Damien). The crossover with the son of the Hulk was very funny.




Yeah and Matt Fraction F*up what should have been the second most important funeral that happened in the Marvel Universe since Civil War. (The most important one was Aunt May's funeral since her dying and Peter Parker loosing his mind and being a delusional-meth-head-coke-fiend makes more sense then BND, OMD, and OMIT).

Though what I think was messed up about Second Coming is how Cyclops pretty much dumped Nightcrawler's corpse into a garbage incinerator instead of putting him on ice until their war against Bastion was over.  That and how the Avengers pretty much turned their back on the fact that Wolverine and Friends murdered a bunch of people on a busy interstate during the middle of the day, some motel, and some gas station outside Des Moines Iowa.


----------



## renau1g

Hey, so was Civil war any good? I hear it talked about a lot. I prefer to buy things like Omnibus' or collections or whatever as I can read a whole bunch at once.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have no clue.  I restarted reading comics after at completed and never went back to read it (since it focused on the avengers).


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> Hey, so was Civil war any good? I hear it talked about a lot. I prefer to buy things like Omnibus' or collections or whatever as I can read a whole bunch at once.



I was pretty meh about Civil War. I concentrated on Planet Hulk, what was ongoing at the same time.

BTW, anyone here reading Brightest Day (CC Comics)?


----------



## HolyMan

I have not collect comics since 96' and have only glanced at a few here and there since then. 

I was heavy into marvel at one time I had all 100 issues of New Mutants before they became X-Force.

HM


----------



## Velmont

HolyMan said:


> Here it is




You almost got me with the Green Lantern preview, until I saw the scene of Star Trek where Kirk and the other two fall along the drill.

But I am really not a fan of DC Comic, except maybe Batman, which I love the new serie of movies they are making. Too damned that Heith Ledger died. We likely won't see such a good Poker ever.

I prefer Marvel, and I have 20 or 30 arc of the new Ultimate Univers, but I never had the courage to read the original series. I hate entering a story in the middle and not understand why the characters have such interactions.


----------



## HolyMan

It almost got me too Velmont. Here is one I wish they would make but this is totally fake.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_npg6PFXII]YouTube - NEW! EXCLUSIVE! Thundercats Movie trailer![/ame]

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

looked real enough, until you read the trailor at the end.


----------



## Relique du Madde

It didn't if you recognized all the movies that were used to make it.


----------



## HolyMan

That's what I would like to do take parts of other movies and use them to make a fake trailer. 

It was very creative using SpyKids for WilyKit and WilyKat.

Also that isn't the one that they took and used the knight from Indiana Jones and used him for Jagara. I might have to look for it. 

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Just a little differnt in the begining but Vin Disel would make a great Panthro. LOL

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb50GMmY5nk]YouTube - Thundercats Movie trailer (fan made)[/ame]

HM


----------



## HolyMan

Ok almost four days I am going through Fray withdrawal so I'll post this:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXycl0ohLto[/ame]


HM

_


----------



## HolyMan

And this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rtqUy34Tjk]YouTube - Skyline - Official Trailer #2 [HD][/ame]


Now I feel a little better

HM

_


----------



## Relique du Madde

skyline looks like ID4 + Clover Field + Prototype's "infected."

I love how Black Death uses the costumes from Lord of the Rings. lol  Oh and I guess this is "What If Boromir lived on earth during the Black Plague and killed alot of villagers while thinking they were orcs"


----------



## HolyMan

Skyline was suppose to be the sequel or maybe prequel to Clover Field (or so I hear) but instead they made it it's own movie.

And why would you let your actor keep the same look/costume archtype as a pervious movie. I mean put a helment on him at least LOL 

Looks good another one coming out but still in production is Ironclad.

HM

_


----------



## Relique du Madde

If Skyline was a prequel, its definately a case of "Writer FAIL!"  I mean seriously, you think that large sections of NYC would be severely leveled of those things attacked anytime upto 15 years before CloverField attacked.


----------



## Walking Dad

What are you thinking of this trailer?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2k-vIQ1xKw&feature=channel]YouTube - Priest - Official Trailer [HD][/ame]

I somehow like it.

But this I have to see:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laE6dm8ps4Y&feature=channel]YouTube - Megamind - Official Trailer NEW [HD][/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

Both are very kool WD 

You don't see to many futurist vampire slayer movies and you never see a "the vampires won" version which that trailer seems to hint at.

I saw the preview for the Megamind and it reminded me of Monsters meets the Incredibles both good movies so it looks good too.

I saw this the other night and thought I posted it guess not as I was busy:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0ijXoblVPo"]YouTube - Gatchaman (2010) Movie Teaser[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBP2WI6H6-Y[/ame]


LOVED this cartoon when I was a kid.

HM

_


----------



## renau1g

This one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yg46DWI_fCE]YouTube - The Walking Dead trailer[/ame]


----------



## HolyMan

wow that does look awesome I will have to keep up with it on you tube though as I don't own a tv. 

Great story line too I like when a character has some dramatic background that changes his personalit/resolve. 

HM

_


----------



## renau1g

Can't you use Hulu in the US?


----------



## HolyMan

Sure but I don't want alien zombies coming down to eat my brain with a spoon because I've turned it into soup. 

HM

EDIT: HA! 58 pages when did this thread start???

_


----------



## HolyMan

Guess what is coming out next year around HM's B-day....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1bgd9Pyta8]YouTube - 'Sucker Punch' Theatrical Trailer[/ame]

HM

_


----------



## Walking Dad

Just found this:
Gamma World Character Generator

Let's try it out and post characters here 

[sblock=1st roll]*Rat Swarm / Radioactive*

STR: 9
CON: 16
INT: 10
DEX: 18
WIS: 11
CHA: 15

Hit Points: 28
+2 to Bio overcharge.

Fortitude: 16     Reflex: 15     Will:11*Skills*

Acrobatics: 5
Athletics: 5
Conspiracy: 1
Insight: 1
Interaction: 3
Mechanics: 1
Nature: 1
Perception: 1
Science: 5
Stealth: 9
*Gear*

One armor (your choice)
One melee weapon (your choice)
One ranged weapon (your choice)
Explorer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Canteen, Flint and steel, 10 days Rations (trail), 100 ft Rope.)
You received 2 starting gear rolls:
Gear #1: Rolled a 6: Draft horse (no wagon)
Gear #2: Rolled a 12: Duct tape
[/sblock]

Hooray! A radioactive rat swarm! With Duct Tape! And a snack (draft horse)!


----------



## Scotley

He might not be as cool as a rat swarm, but he's got psi powers and crayons!

Mind Coercer / Electrokinetic
STR: 9
CON: 11
INT: 9
DEX: 9
WIS: 16
CHA: 18

Hit Points: 23
+2 to Psi overcharge.

Note: Engineered Humans get +2 to all overcharge but they are Secondary origins while the rules say only your Primary affects your overcharge bonus. Checking out what to do so for now I've left it off.
Fortitude: 11     Reflex: 13     Will:13
Skills

Acrobatics: 1
Athletics: 5
Conspiracy: 1
Insight: 4
Interaction: 9
Mechanics: 5
Nature: 4
Perception: 4
Science: 1
Stealth: 1
Gear

One armor (your choice)
One melee weapon (your choice)
One ranged weapon (your choice)
Explorer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Canteen, Flint and steel, 10 days Rations (trail), 100 ft Rope.)

You received 5 starting gear rolls:
Gear #1: Rolled a 1: Ancient Junk: Stocking cap & Stocking cap
Gear #2: Rolled a 11: Laptop computer
Gear #3: Rolled a 13: Heavy flashlight
Gear #4: Rolled a 1: Ancient Junk: Pack of crayons & Camera flash cube
Gear #5: Rolled a 9: Wagon

To do:

    * Non-stat level 1 abilities/notes.
    * Level 1 power list.
    * A way to export/save rolls for later plugging back into the sheet
    * Option to give up the Explorer's Kit for an additional item roll
    * NPC Random Personality generation (pg 64)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Giant / Yeti
STR: 20
CON: 8
INT: 8
DEX: 10
WIS: 12
CHA: 11

Hit Points: 20
+2 to Bio overcharge.
Note: Engineered Humans get +2 to all overcharge but they are Secondary origins while the rules say only your Primary affects your overcharge bonus. Checking out what to do so for now I've left it off.

Fortitude: 18     Reflex: 11     Will:12
Skills
Acrobatics: 1
Athletics: 10
Conspiracy: 0
Insight: 6
Interaction: 1
Mechanics: 0
Nature: 6
Perception: 2
Science: 0
Stealth: 1

Gear
One armor (your choice)
One melee weapon (your choice)
One ranged weapon (your choice)
Explorer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Canteen, Flint and steel, 10 days Rations (trail), 100 ft Rope.)

You received 2 starting gear rolls:
Gear #1: Rolled a 10: Binoculars
Gear #2: Rolled a 1: Ancient Junk: Pack of antacide tablets & Bottle of nail polish


----------



## Lughart

Plant-hawkman in a pickup truck. I want to play this character somewhere.
*Hawkoid / Plant*

STR: 16
CON: 16
INT: 13
DEX: 13
WIS: 18
CHA: 9

Hit Points: 28
+2 to Bio overcharge.Note:  Engineered Humans get +2 to all overcharge but they are Secondary  origins while the rules say only your Primary affects your overcharge  bonus.  Checking out what to do so for now I've left it off.
Fortitude: 16     Reflex: 12     Will:15*Skills*

Acrobatics: 2
Athletics: 4
Conspiracy: 2
Insight: 5
Interaction: 5
Mechanics: 2
Nature: 9
Perception: 9
Science: 2
Stealth: 2
*Gear*

One armor (your choice)
One melee weapon (your choice)
One ranged weapon (your choice)
Explorer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Canteen, Flint and steel, 10 days Rations (trail), 100 ft Rope.)
You received 3 starting gear rolls:
Gear #1: Rolled a 4: Keelboat
Gear #2: Rolled a 10: Binoculars
Gear #3: Rolled a 18: Pickup truck


----------



## renau1g

HMmm, we can be rat swarm buddies WD, but I've got mind powers! Oh... and a couple of wagons? Wait, you got a draft horse, I got the wagons... let's hook up and rule the wastelands!

Rat Swarm / Mind Coercer
STR: 7
CON: 9
INT: 13
DEX: 18
WIS: 16
CHA: 16

Hit Points: 21
+2 to Bio overcharge.

Note: Engineered Humans get +2 to all overcharge but they are Secondary origins while the rules say only your Primary affects your overcharge bonus. Checking out what to do so for now I've left it off.
Fortitude: 11     Reflex: 15     Will:13
Skills

Acrobatics: 5
Athletics: 0
Conspiracy: 2
Insight: 4
Interaction: 8
Mechanics: 2
Nature: 4
Perception: 4
Science: 6
Stealth: 9
Gear

One armor (your choice)
One melee weapon (your choice)
One ranged weapon (your choice)
Explorer's Kit (Backpack, Bedroll, Canteen, Flint and steel, 10 days Rations (trail), 100 ft Rope.)

You received 2 starting gear rolls:
Gear #1: Rolled a 9: Wagon
Gear #2: Rolled a 9: Wagon

To do:

    * Non-stat level 1 abilities/notes.
    * Level 1 power list.
    * A way to export/save rolls for later plugging back into the sheet
    * Option to give up the Explorer's Kit for an additional item roll
    * NPC Random Personality generation (pg 64)


----------



## Walking Dad

Ok, HM (also known as the marathon DM ), here is your party. Buy already the box and start a game 

BTW, we still need names for our creations.

I will go with 'Rad Swarm' also called 'Rad'. 

 "What is this, two intelligent rat swarms in a wagon behind a draft horse? And see, they got some equipment in a second wagon." said the plantbirdman in his pickup to the giantape on the back.
"Now we only need a human with strange psi powers and a laptop!"


----------



## HolyMan

LOL WD I saw that box set at Borders the other day.

And the link wouldn't let me make a character said Error on page. 

I know nothing about Gamma world when it came out original way back me and my group were a few years into are basic D&D campagin and didn't even think of other rpg's back then.

And most of my games are modules which make them alot easier to DM than ones I make up on the fly. 

HM


----------



## Scott DeWar

well i have been away for a few days with reallife and i come back with a rather platry number of posts. that is sad. thee should be more.

and by the way, The walking dead trailor was awosme!!


----------



## Walking Dad

Link still works for me...

And I liked the Walking Dead trailer, too


----------



## renau1g

Yeah I can't wait I just got Volume 6 in the mail today and can't wait to unwrap it.


----------



## Walking Dad

I will just ask here:

What is the difference between 'Friends' and 'Mutual Friends' on this forum?


----------



## Myth and Legend

Hey guys, what's going on here?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

we all rolled up gamma world characters at the link WD had and looked at a few trailers for various stuff.

I have CC regionals in two weeks!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Walking Dad said:


> I will just ask here:
> 
> What is the difference between 'Friends' and 'Mutual Friends' on this forum?




Friends are people you have directly added to your Friends' List. Mutual Friends are Friends you have in common with the person whose page you are viewing.

And to answer your question, Myth: whole lot of nothing.  This thread is rather random, with subject matter changing on a regular basis. Earlier we had some "edition wars" going... went to a discussion of food... had a small overview of a few heavy metal sub-genres... and now folks are rolling up Gamma World characters off of an online generator. If you want to start a discussion, go ahead. Will people take you up on it? Good question...


----------



## Relique du Madde

I refuse to roll up character's for Gamma World...  There is only one true edition of D20 Modern... and that not made by WoTC?


----------



## Velmont

I must be an ignorant, as I had never heard of Gamma World before. So I won't roll, I'll just play a cockroach (which mean very low stats in all except Constitution)


----------



## Scotley

Velmont said:


> I must be an ignorant, as I had never heard of Gamma World before. So I won't roll, I'll just play a cockroach (which mean very low stats in all except Constitution)




Way back in the early days of AD&D TSR did a few cross genre games. Boot Hill was an Old West themed game and Gamma World was a post apocalyptic game of mutants and scavengers. Wizards is doing a new version as the 'world' for this year. 

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Gamma-World-Roleplaying-Game-Setting/dp/0786955082/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1287841557&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: D&D Gamma World Roleplaying Game: A D&D Genre Setting (4th Edition D&D) (9780786955084): Richard Baker, Bruce R. Cordell: Books[/ame]

was going to put a link to the info on Wizard's site, but it is down for repairs as I write this.


----------



## Myth and Legend

Can i play a 3.5 Wizard? I'll be there to annoy the others with my brokenness


----------



## Scott DeWar

Walking Dad said:


> I will just ask here:
> 
> What is the difference between 'Friends' and 'Mutual Friends' on this forum?






Myth and Legend said:


> Hey guys, what's going on here?




WD: friends are initiated and made between two people here. mutual friends are friends that are in common between two people.


Edit: I should have known that this would be on the next page.

also: Dragon writer:



> And to answer your question, Myth: whole lot of nothing.  This thread is rather random, with subject matter changing on a regular basis. Earlier we had some "edition wars" going... went to a discussion of food... had a small overview of a few heavy metal sub-genres... and now folks are rolling up Gamma World characters off of an online generator. If you want to start a discussion, go ahead. Will people take you up on it? Good question...




don't forget that the subject may change on a whim.

oh. wait. i jsut mentioned it, didn't I?  well you get the diea M and L. and welcome to the thread!!


----------



## DistractingFlare

Welcome, M&L.

This Gamma World business intrigues me. One of my former DMs has suggested picking up the box. If I do, I'll let you folks know how it goes. Maybe even run a game online if you peer pressure me enough.
[sblock=ooc]Is it still peer pressure when you're all old? GandalfM and I are peers, but the rest of you...yeesh![/sblock]

I like the idea of a comical game. I'm not crazy about how the cards come in randomized boosters, though. That sounds a little wonky to me.


----------



## Walking Dad

Fine, I will give you as much (non)peer pressure as I can


----------



## Scott DeWar

DistractingFlare said:


> Is it still peer pressure when you're all old? GandalfM and I are peers, but the rest of you...yeesh!




As i am possibly the oldest person posting on this thread, i have only this to say:


PthFFFFFFFFFT!   ' ' ' ' '


----------



## renau1g

DistractingFlare said:


> [sblock=ooc]Is it still peer pressure when you're all old? GandalfM and I are peers, but the rest of you...yeesh![/sblock]




Now I take offense to that! I'm not old like DeWar or [MENTION=48762]Leif[/MENTION]. 

Still in my twenties thank you very much.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Sorry for insinuating that you were old, [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]. I didn't mean to offend you. It's the young men like you and I who keep these doddery old folks from wandering off and forgetting their meds.

Speaking of which, my grandparents are in town. They said they DeWar was the old man on their block when they were growing up. How old do you think he is? 100? _200?_

edit: The dice roller says 129. We must respect the dice roller.


----------



## Walking Dad

renau1g said:


> ...
> Still in my twenties thank you very much.



Left them this year


----------



## Myth and Legend

DistractingFlare said:


> Sorry for insinuating that you were old, @renau1g. I didn't mean to offend you. It's the young men like you and I who keep these doddery old folks from wandering off and forgetting their meds.
> 
> Speaking of which, my grandparents are in town. They said they DeWar was the old man on their block when they were growing up. How old do you think he is? 100? _200?_
> 
> edit: The dice roller says 129. We must respect the dice roller.



Heh, that's young adulthood in Elf years


----------



## Blackrat

DistractingFlare said:


> Sorry for insinuating that you were old, [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]. I didn't mean to offend you. It's the young men like you and I who keep these doddery old folks from wandering off and forgetting their meds.
> 
> Speaking of which, my grandparents are in town. They said they DeWar was the old man on their block when they were growing up. How old do you think he is? 100? _200?_
> 
> edit: The dice roller says 129. We must respect the dice roller.




Bah! Whippersnapper! Tell him to come back when he has some beard to tuck under his belt...


----------



## Walking Dad

Blackrat said:


> Bah! Whippersnapper! Tell him to come back when he has some beard to tuck under his belt...




Is this a Gotrek & Felix reference? Think I read this in a novel first.


----------



## Blackrat

Dunno... More like "generic grumbly old dwarf" reference. Which means it's pretty likely that Gotrek said something similar somewhere


----------



## Scott DeWar

DistractingFlare said:


> Sorry for insinuating that you were old, [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]. I didn't mean to offend you. It's the young men like you and I who keep these doddery old folks from wandering off and forgetting their meds.
> 
> Speaking of which, my grandparents are in town. They said they DeWar was the old man on their block when they were growing up. How old do you think he is? 100? _200?_
> 
> edit: The dice roller says 129. We must respect the dice roller.






Myth and Legend said:


> Heh, that's young adulthood in Elf years




129 years ago . .  That was before the civil war, before the attempt at britain's invasion. America was still young back then. I remember those years. I woke up in a cave with a beard so long I could climb down the cliff face below it. Funny thing that, i didn't remember that clift when i fell asleep.

Any way it was a couple of hundered feet down and I still had beard left over. Huh. 129 years ago. Just like it was yesturday.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> 129 years ago . .




MATH FAIL!

129 years ago was 1881.


----------



## DistractingFlare

Don't berate him, Relique! His old brain has turned to oatmeal by now.


----------



## Scott DeWar

sorry, I was remembering 229 years ago. centries- days not much different any more,


----------



## Scott DeWar

hey, did any one see  these candies  in their stores?


----------



## Scotley

Scott DeWar said:


> hey, did any one see  these candies  in their stores?




Haven't seen that. Too funny. A 12,600 calorie snack!


----------



## Shayuri

I am as old as the stars; the universe knows my name.

And I, its.

I was the first to smile when it was born in a fountain of fire. I will be the last to leave when it is dark and cold.

*shakes cane at all the kids playing on his lawn*


----------



## DistractingFlare

Shay, there's no way you're old. I won't believe it! You'll always be a waify little sprite in my mind's eye. Gender unspecified, naturally.

And Scott - that candle is awesome. I wish it was just a gummy bear, though - not an appliance.


----------



## Scott DeWar

you mean the chandalier?or was there something I missed?

and Shay is just jelous about my age, as he or she is a youngster at half my age of either 5,000 or 10,000, depending on my actual age, as age was given well after I was in existance. GOD created time just to give me the indulgence of age.


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> GOD created time just to give me the indulgence of age.




Is that indulgence or insult?


----------



## Scott DeWar

ack!!! double post!


----------



## HolyMan

Talk about old and slow his double posts can't even keep up.

HM

_


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I bet I am the youngest one here on the boards, clocking in at under 20. I am that kid you either yell at, shake you cane at, or shoot at, depending on if your: middle aged, old, or a hillbilly.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dragonwriter said:


> Is that indulgence or insult?




tou che`


----------



## HolyMan

WOO-HOO 99 posts till 1,000 Leif would be so proud. 

Is he felling better btw?

HM

_


----------



## renau1g

was the poor little guy sick? Maybe it's just Alzheimer's and he forgot his password on this site


----------



## hafrogman

Well his password is pretty easy to forget, I had to write it down so I'd remember it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hafrogman said:


> Well his password is pretty easy to forget, I had to write it down so I'd remember it.



What?
Why would you have his pass word?


----------



## hafrogman

Scott DeWar said:


> What?
> Why would you have his pass word?











Spoiler



There is no good reason I would have his password.  Thus implying that I must have hacked or stolen it.  And, of course, if I had done so (for whatever reason), I wouldn't confess it here.



I must say, being as this is the first time I've ever had cause to use this particular image macro, I find myself distressed by the lack of apostrophe.  I'd never noticed it missing before, but sadly there don't seem to be any correctly punctuated versions floating around.


----------



## Scott DeWar

could that be a joke unto itself, then?

( I still don ' t get why you would have his pass word)


----------



## DistractingFlare

GandalfMithrandir said:


> I bet I am the youngest one here on the boards, clocking in at under 20. I am that kid you either yell at, shake you cane at, or shoot at, depending on if your: middle aged, old, or a hillbilly.




I'm the one that calls you a whippersnapper, as I am over 20 years old.

(20.5 counts, right?)


----------



## Scott DeWar

i would have to be able to see you to properly shake my cane at you.


----------



## Leif

Yumpin' Yiminy!


----------



## Scotley

The race to a thousand posts is on. Who'll be the one to make it? The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## DistractingFlare

I hope it's me! I hope I win!

Did I win yet?


----------



## hafrogman

Scotley said:


> The race to a thousand posts is on. Who'll be the one to make it? The anticipation is killing me.



I think Crothian won, years and years ago.  I expect we're in a slow marathon to 100,000 now.  Just keep posting.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Would


----------



## Scott DeWar

it help


----------



## Scott DeWar

to do this?


----------



## hafrogman

Scott DeWar said:


> Would





Scott DeWar said:


> it help





Scott DeWar said:


> to do this?



In a word, "no."

At least back in the heady days of hive-minding, the mods frowned EXTREMELY hard on posting multiple times in a row in a single thread.  If you wanna keep posting, you've got to say something interesting enough to make people respond in between.

Yup, I'm hosed.


----------



## renau1g

Ha! Nice try DeWar, but I'm calling schenanigans (sp?)


----------



## Relique du Madde

The problem with rolling exploding dice are that the dice occasionally do explode (and take a good portion of the table with it).


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> The problem with rolling exploding dice are that the dice occasionally do explode (and take a good portion of the table with it).



Try smaller charges.
Just remember to replace your divots at the end of the night.


----------



## HolyMan

hafrogman said:


> If you wanna keep posting, you've got to say something interesting enough to make people respond in between.






Now I'm sad, we will never see another post by Scott or Leif if we follow that rule.



HM

_


----------



## Scotley

They were rolling 'em hard and fast as the adventure neared the climax. The deepest level finally reached. The dice clattered across the Formica top and bounced off the cardboard screens over and over again as they burned through dailies. The DM matched them roll for roll with waves of minions. They were leaning in ever closer and rolling with lives hanging on every roll. The DM was upping the tension with brutes and artillery. His dice were flying in every larger handfuls as powers reset and more adversaries were summoned. Encounter powers and magic item abilities went next as the players became desperate. Soldiers fell only to be replaced by elites. The tension mounted and the dice grew hotter. At-Wills were being called out and dice crashed together as players clamored for their spot in the initiative. The players gasped in horror, a solo now? Unfair! Another wave of dice bounced toward the screens and players flipped pages frantically looking for obscure powers and desperate strategies. Message boards were scoured on i-phones in hopes of finding an unerror-ed weakness in the rules. The DM reached across the wall to topple the miniatures one by one. Those who still had a character in the game gripped the dice fiercely before making a final toss that might yet save the day. A missed save could be a death or even a TPK. The DM was equally grim as his own forces dwindled. Nary a plastic Kobold remained in the case as he called upon last ditch powers allowed by the final monster's bloodied status. The end was near as the last player rolled a flaming hot die landing in a strong drink poured to sooth the loss of a beloved character. The final result was lost in the blast and would be long debated by those who gamed that night...

Just a little flight of fancy inspired by Relique du Madde's post.


----------



## Velmont

*Velmont look at above post*

I think I took too much drug.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

> *Velmont look at above post*
> 
> I think I took too much drug.




Probably


----------



## DistractingFlare

Velmont said:


> *Velmont look at above post*
> 
> I think I took too much drug.




Just wanted to take a moment to say that this is maybe the greatest post of all time.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Too bad this thread will hit 1000 before I hit 9000.  Must post more.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Too bad this thread will hit 1000 before I hit 9000.  Must post more.



Sounds defeatist to me.
Start posting more NOW.

74 to go ...


----------



## Scott DeWar

i am astill trying to reach 7000 posts, and i probably won' reach it befor that fatefull 1000 of the frey thread.


----------



## Leif

No, I agree, DeWar, you'll never make it!


----------



## renau1g

Never give up hope! Maybe Leif can hit 14k first?


----------



## Relique du Madde

Boom


----------



## HolyMan

Sorry to edge this thread closer to 1,000 (not really)  but I need a place to see if this worked.







 GET OUTTA MY MY THREAD YOU... YOU YOUNGINS!!!!

I think it did.

HM

_


----------



## Leif

renau1g said:


> Never give up hope! Maybe Leif can hit 14k first?



Hey, it could happen....


HolyMan said:


> Sorry to edge this thread closer to 1,000 (not really)  but I need a place to see if this worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET OUTTA MY MY THREAD YOU... YOU YOUNGINS!!!!
> I think it did.
> HM
> _



WTF????


----------



## HolyMan

Just seeing if I could copy that angry fist raising face.

HM

_


----------



## Leif

That's a fist?  I thought it was some kind of flickering tongue of flame.  Go figger...


----------



## Relique du Madde

HolyMan said:


> Sorry to edge this thread closer to 1,000 (not really)  but I need a place to see if this worked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET OUTTA MY MY THREAD YOU... YOU YOUNGINS!!!!
> 
> I think it did.
> 
> HM
> 
> _



Hot linking smiles from Circvs Maximvs?   I'm surprised everyone doesn't know that trick


----------



## Dragonwriter

HolyMan said:


>






Leif said:


> That's a fist?  I thought it was some kind of flickering tongue of flame.  Go figger finger...




Fixed it for you. 

I know, I'm terrible.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

Leif said:


> That's a fist?  I thought it was some kind of flickering tongue of flame.  Go figger...




Leif, I think you need new glasses.


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> Leif, I think you need new glasses.



Yes, I agree, my current prescription is years out of date.


----------



## Scott DeWar

as for holy man's initial proclamation, you youngin's are most welcome here in this thread.

We old fogy grognards are actually not exclusionists.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Hot linking smiles from Circvs Maximvs?   I'm surprised everyone doesn't know that trick



Sadly although ENWorld has managed to squeak by the filters at my office, CM has not (banned for cartoon violence among other things).  So the smilies are broken for me if I look at it from work.


----------



## Scott DeWar

serious bummer, dude. Although it is hard to get internet when you are too busy hammering on now roof shingles on a garage... or wiring a house. People take exception to their electrician getting on the interwebs on the clock, like that.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> Although it is hard to get internet when you are too busy hammering on now roof shingles on a garage... or wiring a house. People take exception to their electrician getting on the interwebs on the clock, like that.



Since when do self-respecting electricians do roofer work?


----------



## HolyMan

Scott DeWar said:


> as for holy man's initial proclamation, you youngin's are most welcome here in this thread.




Weird because I did that for you,  

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

Leif said:


> Since when do self-respecting electricians do roofer work?




two words: economic collapse.


----------



## Leif

Scott DeWar said:


> two words: economic collapse.



Well, THAT just sucks!  Hey, listen, man, if you stop wearing shirts, always have a fifth of whiskey within arms reach, and start cussing like a sailor (or worse) then I reserve the right, nay the god-given DUTY, to hold an anti-roofer intervention for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Scott DeWar said:


> two words: economic collapse.



You are lucky you don't have 1000+ pages of extreme enviromental laws waiting to be inacted when a proposition fails next week like california does.  Sadly... in California breathing and smoking tabacco is considered a form of polution and smoking pot isn't.


This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Leif

Relique du Madde said:


> breathing and smoking tabacco is considered a form of polution and smoking pot isn't.



Well, DUHHHHHH


----------



## Relique du Madde

Burning that weed causes CO2, and CO2 is a pollutant according to California's Air Resources Board so smoking pot should also be considered a form of pollution.


----------



## HolyMan

It's a double edged sword to be sure. I think that they should just legalize it nation wide. Tax the heck out of it. And whoever wishes to buy it must present ID with a nice little leaf on it.

The ID is for those jobs where you really need to be sober. Truck driver, mill saw worker, etc. But a roofer would be alright as it's not the fall that hurts you it's the ground.








HM

_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Personally..  I think the only way it should be legalized is if there is one supplier:  The Government via FDA and the ATF.  That way you insure quality and make sure that the Cartels would not benefit (since as is once it becomes legal, the Cartels will all apply for business permits and rake massive benefits due to their position as being the largest supplier of pot on the North American continent).


----------



## Leif

Wow, man, I'm, like, speechless.


----------



## Relique du Madde

You should be speechless due to the paradigm shift that might happen in California because it would only give the idiots in the state more reason to act like idiots.  After all "now they can't get in trouble since it's legal*." 


*My little brother's idiot friend (13 year old)said that as a reson why he hopes it passes even though the law basically saids you have to be 21 to smoke it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

The only good thing about the insanity that happens every election season is that it helps create ideas for distopian societies which I can exploit for my Red Sands pbp.  

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

I personally abhor the very smell of burning canibus. It sickens me greatly. I prefer the wonderous armoma of donagal bay, a vanella cavindish pipe tobacco.

I also do not condone smoking much less drinking alcohol on any job. I smoke in my "Privet sanctum" some times with a snifter of brandy or a glass of scotch near by.


----------



## Scott DeWar

wow, we really do talk a diverse subject line, eh?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

oh yes we do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

quick, another subject change! we only have 43 more posts to go!!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

agreed! Uhh, running! I got 20.59 at regionals yesterday to finish off the Cross Country season. I am making a game for my peeps in my RL game that will combine star wars D20 and Pathfinder, so that should be fun, and I look forward to getting a boatload of candy (and no pot) for halloween today!


----------



## Scott DeWar

what is the distance? 10 KM? (about 6 miles for those not metric informed)


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

5K, I couldn't do a 10K that fast, in college XC it is 10K (6.2 ish Miles), middle school is 2.5K (1.5 Miles), and High school is 5K (3.1 ish miles)


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am not sure I could run even 1 k, as my flat feet really make it hard to simply walk at times. I take my hat to all those who can do the running thing. I prefer swimming and biking.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I prefer driving... it's faster and you are less prone to being winded from driving 10k then you are when you ride a bike or run 10k.

Me lazy?  Noooo..


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am at a coffee shop, so laughing was greatly sudued, but I am going after this last cup of coffee. i will lol in my truck when i get there! That is funny. letsw see if I can xp you for that . . .


----------



## Relique du Madde

I forgot to do my yearly tradition...

So here it is:   This is holloween!


----------



## HolyMan

This is what I got for me and the GF to watch tonight, but I'm waiting for the sun to go down. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5xNthNKdD0]YouTube - 'Frozen' Trailer HD[/ame]

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

thank you for that tribute Relique.

HM: you should tell your GF that you are going to take her on a ski trip in the moutains the next day!


----------



## Scotley

Happy Halloween all!


----------



## Scott DeWar

me in costume: (PS: the headphones are me listening to Pandora radio)


----------



## HolyMan

That's excatly what I said to here when the credits were rolling.

"Want to head to White Tail tommorrow?" and she was like "NEVER!"

p.s. that doesn't look like a costume  I think it could be the real deal and you just cover over them extra parts when you send other pics.

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

re: costume . . .Rats, I have been found out!


----------



## Leif

And then there were 30.  Ooops, sorry, 29.   This thread is almost at its bitter end....


----------



## HolyMan

Why bitter are you sorry to see the Fray end this way.

we really need to go out with a bang.

Topic anyone??

HM

_


----------



## Scott DeWar

35, uh, make that 34 more posts and a subject needs to be found . . perhaps who will start the next oner?


----------



## Leif

HolyMan said:


> Why bitter are you sorry to see the Fray end this way.
> 
> we really need to go out with a bang.
> Topic anyone??
> HM



Considering that this thread was originally intended to serve as a useful part of my GURPS Traveller game, well..... ya know.....  Actually, I'm glad that this thread has served some purpose of some sort, rather than just being a total mistake, even if this was not what I envisioned when I started the thread.


----------



## HolyMan

I still say they should give us a "Fray sticky" as we need an outlet to converse on off topic stuff now and again. 

Or just poke fun at each other, feels like we are sitting across the table from everyone, when I come here to The Fray.

HM

_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Wait..  I don't get it... why did they not bring their cell phones with them?


----------



## Blackrat

Scott DeWar said:


> re: costume . . .Rats, I have been found out!




You called?


----------



## HolyMan

Relique du Madde said:


> Wait.. I don't get it... why did they not bring their cell phones with them?




You know I may have been in the kitchen (popcorn) when they explained that part and I never asked, because I don't (and never will) own a cell phone.

HM

_


----------



## Relique du Madde

Yeah, you might not, but those three look like the type who would be connecting to Facebook every ten minutes to post:

"Dude! Bribed lift operator to give us a a lift ad half price."
"Skiing... getting drunk..."
"Not going back now.  One last ride."
"WTF! Lift broke down stuck in storm."
"Listening to music on iPhone... wtf isn't anyone coming to help."
"Bill fell off chair.  Wolves pwned him! lol"
"WTF! Josh left and is being chased by wolves!?!?!"
"So cold... so alone..."
"Hand stuck to rail.. this sucks."
"Chair lift fell 30 feet!  I can escape now! Hurray for me!"


----------



## Relique du Madde

Btw...  I didn't watch the film... but I take it that's what happened just by looking at that trailer.


----------



## Walking Dad

Relique du Madde said:


> Yeah, you might not, but those three look like the type who would be connecting to Facebook every ten minutes to post:
> 
> "Dude! Bribed lift operator to give us a a lift ad half price."
> "Skiing... getting drunk..."
> "Not going back now.  One last ride."
> "WTF! Lift broke down stuck in storm."
> "Listening to music on iPhone... wtf isn't anyone coming to help."
> "Bill fell off chair.  Wolves pwned him! lol"
> "WTF! Josh left and is being chased by wolves!?!?!"
> "So cold... so alone..."
> "Hand stuck to rail.. this sucks."
> "Chair lift fell 30 feet!  I can escape now! Hurray for me!"






Can you do something similar for LotR?


----------



## hafrogman

Walking Dad said:


> Can you do something similar for LotR?



Heh, there's a book dedicated to this very thing.  It's pretty epic.

TWITTERATURE


----------



## Velmont

17 to go


----------



## DistractingFlare

Sorry I've been away, you handsome devils. I'll be away from the boards indefinitely while I begin work on my next novel for NaNoWriMo.

Stay classy, youse guys. Hopefully I'll be back in December. By then, Waif 2.0 should be in full swing. Adios!

DF


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> me in costume: (PS: the headphones are me listening to Pandora radio)






HolyMan said:


> that doesn't look like a costume  I think it could be the real deal and you just cover over them extra parts when you send other pics.
> 
> HM
> 
> _






Blackrat said:


> You called?



Black Rat, Attack holy Man! he has discovered my secret!!


----------



## renau1g

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] - I just watched the Walking Dead show last night. They did a pretty good job of it and the make-up on the zombies was great! Really top-notch. It was 1.5 hours long with commercials. I'll be interested to see when the zombies actually attack a person to see their effects.


----------



## renau1g

HolyMan said:


> You know I may have been in the kitchen (popcorn) when they explained that part and I never asked, because I don't (and never will) own a cell phone.
> 
> HM
> 
> _




Like Tony the Tiger says "they're GREAT!" well if you don't have to pay for them. Otherwise it sucks.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

12 to go


----------



## Relique du Madde

Walking Dad said:


> Can you do something similar for LotR?




I'm pretty sure the update right after the hawks saved the Frodo at Mount Doom would have been:

"WTF GANDOLF HAD GIANT F-N EAGLES THE ENTIRE TIME?!?!? OLD BASTARD SHOULD HAVE TOLD US ABOUT THEM MONTHS AGO..."
Frodo is no longer friends with Gandolf the White.
"OLD HEARTLESS BASTARD NEEDS TO DIE!!"
"@FrodoBagginsOfHobbitonShire WHAT?!?!   MY FRIEND DIED BECAUSE OF THIS QUEST!  You need someone to kill him, I'm your man."

Several days later...
"SHIRES ON FIRE!!   DAMN YOU GANDOLF!  IF WE TOOK THE EAGLES THIS NEVER WOULD HAVE HAPPENED!!!!!!!!1111!!1!!1!!!1!1!!!   YOU KNOW WHAT?!  *$@# YOU!"
"Viva la united HOBBIT LIBERATION FRONT!"
"Buried my uncle...  Why you ask?  CUZ THAT RAT BASTARD GANDOLF LIED WHEN HE SAID HE KILLED SARUMAN!"
"LOL  Saruman was taken out like a chump.. BY HIS LACKEY! LOL @ Saruman!!!!!11!!11!1!!!"
"WHAT?!?!  We liberated ourselves but now Aaragon said's he now owns our land and we must get out!?!?! DAMN YOU GANDOLF!!"
"Doctor said I have aids-cancer-botulism-typhoid-hepatitis-tuberculosis-SARS-swine flu-dysentery and twenty other diseases that I DIDN'T HAVE THE WEEK I LEFT ON THAT STUPID QUEST TO DESTROY THE ONE RING!!  Oh, I have one year to live." 
"At elven asylum... spending my final days... in peace."
"%&@*!  Guess who showed up.... GANDOLF!"
"Gandolf, bilbo, and the elves are leaving... to "undying lands."  FATE HATES ME!!! THAT HEARTLESS EVIL RAT BASTARD IS GOING TO LIVE FOREVER AFTER RUINING MY LIFE!!  MUST GET TO BOAT BEFORE ITS TOO LATE..."
"On boat now... I will die in several days... Gandolf said that once we get to the undying lands I will live forever BUT I WILL NEVER HEAL FROM MY DIEASE!!!1!!!! Good thing I kept my suicide belt from my revolutionary days."
"Ten days out to sea... I'm wearing the vest and I see Gandolf alone, on the deck."


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

lolz, I do not appreciate being referred to in that way


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe it was another Gandolf Mithrandir... you know the one from Essex.


----------



## hafrogman

Relique du Madde said:


> Maybe it was another Gandolf Mithrandir... you know the one from Essex.



The one from Essex?  Because I've met the one from Sussex, and that guy's a JERK.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

1,000 will be hit today or tomorrow


----------



## Scott DeWar

where is the g the white from?


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

(assuming we're discussing LOTR) G the white is the same as G the gray, but after Saruman broke off, because Saruman was Saruman the white, then he broke off so Gandalf became Gandalf the White.

five to go


----------



## Scott DeWar

Actually I was referring to esses or sussex, as a joke.

4 to go


----------



## Relique du Madde

I don't know where G the white was from, though I do know he spent a year in rehab.


----------



## hafrogman

Only four left?
Well, stop wasting them on such frivolous posts.

...

Damn.

_edit: double damn.  Relique!_


----------



## Scott DeWar

that si right, all relique's fault. That madman!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

BOOM headshot, I got post 1,000 now to make waif thread V2


----------



## Scott DeWar

or maybe keep this one going? to 2000??


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

that could work too


----------



## hafrogman

Scott DeWar said:


> or maybe keep this one going? to 2000??



The mods don't like 1000+ post threads.  Clogs up the server or something (search times and the like).  They'll close it soon enough.


----------



## Scott DeWar

but I see you already started number two.


----------



## Scott DeWar

hafrogman said:


> The mods don't like 1000+ post threads.  Clogs up the server or something (search times and the like).  They'll close it soon enough.




I know, i just thought for a nonsense thing like this they wouldn't notice or care.


----------



## Walking Dad

GandalfMithrandir said:


> BOOM headshot, I got post 1,000 now to make waif thread V2



Congratulation!

Now already make the thread and post a link, before this one gets closed.


----------



## Relique du Madde

"In"  "The Lock"


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

link to waif thread V2: here


----------



## Leif

GandalfMithrandir said:


> 1,000 will be hit today or tomorrow



Yes, whomever has the next "Fray" prepared, please stand by.....  Ooops, caught by surprise by a flurry of posts! GM has already done as I requested.  Thanks, Grey One!

THIS IS THREAD NOW CLOSED!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Leif said:


> THIS IS THREAD NOW CLOSED!




NNNNEEEEEVVVVEEEERRRRRR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Relique du Madde

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSADiTCUlic]YouTube - "Goodbye Goodbye"-Oingo Boingo live video footage at US Festival[/ame]


----------



## Velmont

Will I have the last post?


----------



## Scott DeWar

nope, I will!


----------



## Dragonwriter

Scott DeWar said:


> nope, I will!




Lies! Foul lies, I say!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

you're all wrong! MWAHAHA


----------



## Scott DeWar

no I am not!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yes you are!


----------



## Scott DeWar

You know, we could go back and forth like this forever!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

yes we could, I guess now it is a race to see who gets the last post in before the mods shut this thing down, of course this is an unofficial race.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I have a feeling it will be pirate cat.

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

absolutely. un-official.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

bring it! 

unofficial of course

and I do suspect it will be PCat that shuts this down, now to PM him while I am still the last poster... J/K, that would  be too underhanded for me to do.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Yeah, but when does PC get on line usually? It may be all night before he notices!!


(Or we can hope at least)


----------



## Scott DeWar

foul! double post!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

I have no idea, YOU can hope that, I need to go home to sleep now, as I need to do that, or my brain glazes over and I fall asleep in class, which has happened before when I was sleep deprived, so you may win this one, DeWar, but you will not win the war!

EDIT: double post! you should get some sleep too, let me close the thread down for the evening...


----------



## Scott DeWar

mua ha ha ha ha ha MUA HA HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## Scott DeWar

GandalfMithrandir said:


> EDIT: double post! you should get some sleep too, let me close the thread down for the evening...



 naw, just a twitchy finger usually associated with maniacal sociopaths during moments of moments of dangerously scary evil thoughts.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Any time now we will see. Klunk

This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Relique du Madde said:


> * Klunk*
> 
> This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.



ahhhh the sounds of an improperly coffeenated human. *Slurrrrrrp* ah.

now, where was I.


----------



## Velmont

It is really time to close this thread.


----------



## Walking Dad

Velmont said:


> It is really time to close this thread.



Yes, it is.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Maybe the mods are trying a social experiment and are seeing how long we will continue to post in here.  To which I say, nae I will not post here... oh damn I just did.


This data transmission was sent via cybernetic implant.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

like he said!

dammit


----------



## Scott DeWar

I am un-ashamedly posting here!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

shame on you!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Ha! i don't accept you tag of shame!


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

you should, it is very shameful to still be posting in this thread at it's state of post-1k posts


----------



## Scott DeWar

And your point being? I see no shame of keeping a thread alive until a mod proclaims it dead


----------



## Walking Dad

Let's reach 2k posts!


----------



## Velmont

Why not 10k?


----------



## Blackrat

Velmont said:


> Why not 10k?




Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt ( http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-off-topic/161627-hive-realy-dead-long-live-hive-mind.html ). Besides, Morrus doesn't like threads that long. They wreak havoc on the database speed


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Blackrat said:


> Been there, done that, bought the t-shirt ( http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge-off-topic/161627-hive-realy-dead-long-live-hive-mind.html ). Besides, Morrus doesn't like threads that long. They wreak havoc on the database speed




I'm honesty not sure if this restriction was lifted...  I'm pretty sure it was...  At least at one point in time...  it could have easily came back.

That said since its “just” an OOC thread I don't see any reason not to start a new one.

Regards,
BS
PbP Moderator

PS No real “Just” about it BTW...  a 1000 posts in any game thread is quite the accomplishment if you ask me.


----------

